# Doitor's Mazda CX-7



## doitor




----------



## doitor

After a lot of reading, I decided to build myself an SQ system. 
This threat is going to by a bit slow, because I don't have a lot of free time. So basically my only free day is Sunday.

FIRST DAY:
Spent the first building day on sound deadening and some fiberglassing.

This is the equipment.









Mazda did a very good job, making this vehicle. It's a great car for a sound system. This is the back door. First, check how the inner and outter door skins are totally isolated. You just take a couple of screws of and the inner panel come's out.









Inner skin removed









Applyed 2 layers of raamat to the outter door skin.









http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc163/doitor/_MG_2717.jpg

Then one layer of ensolite.
http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc163/doitor/_MG_2748.jpg

Then the same process on the inner door skin. 2 layers of raamat and one of ensolite.









http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc163/doitor/IMG_2773.jpg

Then the floor of the car. Basically the same. 2-3 layer of raamat and 1 layer of ensolite.


----------



## doitor

Then took the a pillars out and made some fiberglass enclosures to hold the Hybrid Audio Legatia's L3. The L1's are also going on the apilar.









































This is the car with the apillar removed. Look at all the room. The fiberglass enclosures for the L3's are going to be vented to the dash. There is a los of room there.









And the right apilar removed.









As a good DIY'er I didn't finish this part on time. So I "reasembled" the car, just to "driving conditions" and that all untill next sunday.









If I want to open the door, just have to pull the upper cable. LOL. Can't get the windows down, at least not until next sunday. LOL

Check the depht of the speaker pod that comes with the car. That's an RS225. It's an 8 inch driver on a half inch MDF baffle. It has almost 5 inches of clearance before it hits the glass. There's a lot of room for audio improvements. Hopefully this will be the home of some HAT L8's.









Well that's all for now.
See you next monday.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

lookin good
keep it up.


----------



## ErinH

Looking good.

My car has a similar front window that allowed me to mount a midrange there. Worked out well, though I wish I would have taken my a-pillar off instead of glassing inside. *duh*

Anyway, keep it up. I like what you've got done so far.


----------



## Boostedrex

Looks like you made some very nice progress! Good job so far. And it does seem like the CX-7 is a great choice for audio upgrades with all the room it has.


----------



## dBassHz

Great looking start on your audio upgrade. I look forward to seeing your project progress.


----------



## KCAutosound

Nice to see some more DB products on here. This is what's going into a customers car right now. I have three DB projects going right now. Have always been great products for me.


----------



## hibuhibu

Oooh this is gonna be good.
keep up the good work.


----------



## ACRucrazy

I like those CX-7s, very nice.


----------



## doitor

SECOND SUNDAY:
As you may now I only have Sunday's off. So this was yesterday's progress.

ENGINE BAY
4 gauge power cable, crimped and soldered to ring terminal with heat shink.


















Here's the main fuse holder. 6 inch run of 4 gauge from battery + to fuse. Covered with Techflex and heat srhink.









Same pic with the battery + cover.









POWER
This is the main power 4 gauge running on the driver's side, covered with Techflex, and with zip ties every 6 inches. In this loom also included a power wire for the W205 that runs form the distro block on the back.









4 gauge and W205's power









W205's power in the dash with Techflex, soldered and heat shrink.









SPEAKER WIRES
Speakes wire bundle on the hatch area. It's 14 gauge wire. Each one color coded. Totall of 6 for right and left tweeters, midrange and midbass speakers.









They're are runned in 1/2 inch Techflech on the passenger side, along with the optical cable and the AI net cable, zip tied every 6 inches.









Speaker bundle on passenger side kick panel. From here each cable is individualy Techflexed, color coded and ran to each location.









Here you can see all six 14 gauge speaker wire cables with the flex and color code.









These are the right apilar cables. Waiting for the Hybrid Audio Legatia L3-L1 combo.









And the left side.









IPOD
The ipod will be under the passenger side seat. Found this great spot where the seat plug comes thru the carpet and runned the ipod cable.









This will be the Ipod's final home.









HEAD UNIT
As you now by now i'm using the Alpine w205-H701 combo. Found a good ground right behind the hean unit on that screw on the left side of the picture. You can also see the PAC TR-7 with double sided tape on the right side.









Head unit mounted on the Metra kit and on the dash.









Side view.









Finished Dash.









TRUNK
This is how the trunk looks for now. Here you can see the power cables on the left, Optical and AI net cables on the center and Speaker Cables on the right.

END OF DAY 2

So that's all I was able to do on my second install day.
See you next monday.


----------



## doitor

Forgot to atach the trunk pic.
Here it is:









See you.


----------



## chad

Heh, we are using the same speaker wire it appears 

you may want to upgrade the factory grounding from the battery...... the whole "weakest link" cliche


----------



## durwood

nice work so far. I can't wait to see the L3/L1 apillar mounting.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Nice work thus far. 

Feeding all 3 amps from that 4ga?


----------



## doitor

Thanks.

Chad - Will be doing the Big 3, once I get some ring terminals.

3.5max6spd - I'm going to use two 4 channel amps. So according to wiring charts 4 gauge is more than enough.


----------



## MidnightCE

Looking great so far. 

Now, I'm an avid hater of minivans - But I have to say, that one there is damn nice. Mazda has their styling act together.


----------



## doitor

Thanks MidnightCE, but that's not a minivan. It's a CUV. Crossover Utility Vehicle.
Basically a car based SUV.


----------



## ACRucrazy

Every time I see this post, i read it as "Dorito's Mazda CX-7"
LOL, mmm doritios...


----------



## MidnightCE

doitor said:


> Thanks MidnightCE, but that's not a minivan. It's a CUV. Crossover Utility Vehicle.
> Basically a car based SUV.


Ah that explains why I like it so much.


----------



## doitor

ACRucrazy said:


> Every time I see this post, i read it as "Dorito's Mazda CX-7"
> LOL, mmm doritios...


I don't want to be held responsible for your sudden weight gain after reading my post. LOL


----------



## Fixtion

Sweet work sir. I hear db-drive products are quite popular in Mexico. I live from the town that they originated from. cheap cheap cheap to buy. 

I had a 10" db speed series in a sealed enclosure measured at 140db from the passenger footwell with old spl mics. Powered by a JLaudio 250/1  

Love the Cx-7 :]

-Fixtion


----------



## doitor

Thanks Fixtion.
db Drive is quite popular in Mexico and in the south of texas were I basically buy all of my equipment. It's really good priced, and it has also proven it's quality. Alex Mendoza from DTronics in Mcallen, has won several USACi SQ world championships on the top categories using that gear.


----------



## unpredictableacts

If I remember correctly it is made by the same company that does MA audio and Quantum. Not bad for the price if applied correctly and not expecting Zapco quality.


----------



## hibuhibu

Awesome work so far!


----------



## KCAutosound

in the past 3 years I bet I've sold over $30,000 in DB Drive products. I've only had to return maybe two of thier 2000 watt amps, one 10" speed series sub from overpowering it (cooked), and a couple speakers that people just abused. All-in-all it has been a wonderful product for me. It's kind of a tough name to push but once people see the product and hear it they are sold.

Here's a couple DB systems I've done.


----------



## Fixtion

doitor said:


> Thanks Fixtion.
> db Drive is quite popular in Mexico and in the south of texas were I basically buy all of my equipment. It's really good priced, and it has also proven it's quality. Alex Mendoza from DTronics in Mcallen, has won several USACi SQ world championships on the top categories using that gear.



Yeah sightly familar, I'm from Harlingen myself.  Owned a few db-drive products myself. Actually, I still have one of there 10" subs from 2005, haha. I liked the look of the older stuff personally.

-Fixtion


----------



## doitor

DAY 3.
Well didn't have much time today, but this is what I was able to do.

ENGINE
First changed the in line fuse for a circuit breaker.









Added a 4 gauge from chassis to battery negative.









4 gauge with techflex and heat shrink









Changed negative battery terminal









Finished view of the engine bay.









HATCH AREA

This is the original trunk area.


















The idea is to make a false floor to hide the sub, amps, h701 and distro blocks while keeping the spare tire. 
First made the sub box florr with 3/4 inch MDF.









Here you can see that if made right, I wont be loosing a lot of trunk area









Side walls with 1/2 inch MDF









Carton mold of top









Top of the box with 3/4 MDF









With the sub in place









Clearance









Speaker connector









Planning the distribution of the equipment









Base for equipment made of 1/2 inch MDF









Equipment and sub box









Rails to hide the cables









Cable planning









That's all for day 3. Had a family meeting so had to finish for the day.
Next update November 5.


----------



## Boostedrex

As always, things are looking great. A lot of the pictures aren't showing up fo rme though. Anyone else having that problem or is the government firewall killing my fun again?

I really like the way you have the amp rack and sub enclosure laid out.


----------



## quality_sound

I'm seeing it fine out at the bomb dump.


----------



## Boostedrex

quality_sound said:


> I'm seeing it fine out at the bomb dump.


I wonder what the problem is. Damn Global Hawk!!!!


----------



## hibuhibu

Looking Great!


----------



## doitor

FOURTH DAY
I only had a couple of hour to work because I had a family event, so I was only able to do part of the a pillar work.
First painted the a pillar black to match the dash and also to blend with the speakers better. Drilled the hole for the tweeter first.









Used hex screws to give the install a better look and for safety.









Finished look of tweeter install.









If I keep this up, maybe I'll finish my install by 2010. LOL


----------



## Boostedrex

I know how you feel. I've been working on a very similar install in one of my cars for the better part of a month. It doesn't help that I can only get about 5 hours once a week to work on it.  Keep working though, your install is coming along really well.


----------



## doitor

FIFTH DAY
The goal for today was to get as much of the front stage speakers installed. The Hybrid Audio Legatia L3-L1 are getting bored to death in their box. LOL.
First got to use my just recieved Jasper Jig for the first time. It's a great tool for your router. You can make almost perfect circles really fast and easy.

















Test fitting the HAT L3's 









Mounting the ring to the enclosure on the a pilar.









Here you can see the hole that I made to the lower part of the enclosure so the L3's can breathe to the lower dash.









Used some grill cloth, resin and FG to seal the front of the enclosure and left them to cure.









Then for the HAT L1's. Got the a pilar back in their place and redid some of the wiring. First used colored tape, but ordered some colored heat shrink and it looks way better. As you know each speaker is color coded and the usual red=positive black=negative.









HAT L1's in the final resting place with hex screws.









L1's and the future home of the L3's with the same tipe of wire termination.









I still don't know what speaker i'm going to use for midbass, but since the L3's handle a wide range of frequencies I ordered the 7 inch sub from ED and installed them in the doors also with hex screws on a 1/2 inch primed MDF baffle. Man these things move some air. 

















That's all for today.
Won't be posting any pics next sunday because i'm going to Nasville to the MECA finals.


----------



## chuyler1

Coming along very nicely!


----------



## Tonyguy

good job so far! i like those cx-7s and your fg skills are on spot.


----------



## doitor

Tonyguy said:


> good job so far! i like those cx-7s and your fg skills are on spot.


Thanks. That's my first and so far only FG project so far.


----------



## Thumper26

if you haven't fiberglassed the L3 enclosure yet, you need to stop! The L3's need to have the vents on the side opened to breathe. 3/4" mdf covers the holes. Most baffles for them are about 1/2" thick, with it dremeled down to 1/4" or less around the vents.

Just an fyi, you definitely want to back up and do that before continuing. I'd go ahead and predrill where the screws are going to go so you can make sure everything lines up and they have the proper ventilation.


----------



## doitor

Thumper26 said:


> if you haven't fiberglassed the L3 enclosure yet, you need to stop! The L3's need to have the vents on the side opened to breathe. 3/4" mdf covers the holes. Most baffles for them are about 1/2" thick, with it dremeled down to 1/4" or less around the vents.
> 
> Just an fyi, you definitely want to back up and do that before continuing. I'd go ahead and predrill where the screws are going to go so you can make sure everything lines up and they have the proper ventilation.


Thanks for the info Thumper26, and nice meeting you in Nashville. I'm using a 1/2 inch MDF baffle that will be hogged to allow as much of the cone the breathe. The fiberglass enclosures are just to make use of the little triangle window on the a pilar, but are not sealed. The baffles are predrilled.


----------



## BigRed

lookin good doiter


----------



## Thumper26

no problem, i used to run a pair of those myself and was warned about the same thing. it'd suck to do all that work and then they not sound right.

it was good to meet you as well. install is lookin very good, keep up the great work and pics!


----------



## GlasSman

Very nice attention to detail.


----------



## doitor

Thanks to all.
Just wanted to let you know that after MECA I've decided to go with the Hybrid Audio L8's for midbass. Just ordered them yesterday and should be here this week.


----------



## Thumper26

awesome, i'm sure you won't be disappointed!


----------



## BigRed

Got my L8's last week Doiter. Let me just say "BEEFY"


----------



## Dave Brooks

Dang Doitor! Have you competed before? That loom and shrink on that wiring is spot on! 

Great meeting you at MECA finals. I'm still amazed you came all the way from Mexico to check out the cars. Dedication Bro. You RAWK!


----------



## doitor

Dave Brooks said:


> Dang Doitor! Have you competed before? That loom and shrink on that wiring is spot on!
> 
> Great meeting you at MECA finals. I'm still amazed you came all the way from Mexico to check out the cars. Dedication Bro. You RAWK!


Hi Dave (Mr. 2 time world champion).
I havent competed yet but I'm sure going to next year. I learned those wiring tricks from this forum and others.
It was awesome meeting you and hanging out all weekend.
Thanks for inspiring the DIY guys like me.
You can be a DIY'er and a World Champion (Twice. LOL)
As you know I'll be using the same front stage that you're using. So be aware if we meet in the lanes. LOL.
And Welcome to DIY mobile audio. It's great to have you here.


----------



## Dave Brooks

LOL, I'm just a regular old guy (emphasis on "old")  Thanks for the nice welcome though... I think I'll hang out here more often. Tons of good do-it-yourself info on tap.

Nice!


----------



## BigRed

Hey Dave, never got your post


----------



## MiloX

Dr. Doitor... 

The install is looking fantastic!!!! I love where you are going with the pillars. Very creatve work sir. And yes.. me loves some techflex. 

This is like the 3rd car I have seen south of the border with db drive gear in the past month. I guess that's a pretty popular brand down there?

What's the performance like?


----------



## req

Doitor - puhlease stop the pod on the pillar. imo you are going about it all wrong. please let me intervene.

do yourself a favor and restart that project. im only saying this because of expierence and its just going to get more difficult if you continue.

i would first attempt to make a 1\4" MDF (hardboard?) template that is the same shape as the hole in the pillar. then make some 3\4" baffles for the mid and mount them to the back of the template before. now heres a neat trick, cut the outer diamater of the basket in the hardboard, and the mounting diamater of the basket in the MDF and mount the mid with nuts\hex bolts to the mdf. tape the edge of the basket off, apply woodglue to the mdf, and put the speaker+mdf into the hole (from the back) of the hardboard. now you have a flush mounted template that fits into that hole in your a pillar. the last thing to do is trim out (aka chamfer) the back side of the 3\4" mdf around the mounting locations to open up the back side of the baffle for increased air movement.

for example (curtisy of www.zaphaudio.com)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18-B3Nchamfer.jpg

heres my idea for the template;


















after you make this, re-glass the pillar hole, this time, i would prolly put a thin layer of felt or something against the back glass area (i assume it is covered with a black tint or film?) and around the sides to prevent future rattles from that midrange. then tape it off as smooth and best as possible i would prolly take the pillar off and tape the window area, then with the pillar off tape the hole area, then put it back on the car, and use some aluminum foil +small pieces of tape to cover the seam that is left. use small ripped up pieces of fiberglass matt (not weave, use very coarse ripped about 2~3" squares) because you can put a layer of resin down first, then put the 'ripped square' on the resin and tap it with the brush and it will sit nice and flat and conform very well to all the corners. with weave it tends to bunch up and cause problems from my expierence.

when its all done (make sure you glassed ~2 inches beyond your work area) try to fit the template with the midrange into the mould. if it does not fit, trim some edge and move it around a bit.

try to keep the template as flush with the plastic as possible (i will explain why later) now, personally i would use something CA glue or regular super glue. but if you dont have it, i suppose some sandable hardening compound (that green stuff in origional picture?) will work.

now trim the edges of the mould (nice and smooth, no jagged torrets cuts now) then mix up some regular paste body filler of your choice. tape off the edges of the pillar, and insert the pod, take the filler and push it into the gaps on the edges of the pod and the pillar, this will give you a perfect fitment for the pod and the pillar.

see this image from hzemall.com;

http://www.hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs/2005_toyota_echo_second/images/P1010089.JPG
http://www.hzemall.com/our_gallery/installs/2005_toyota_echo_second/images/P1010090_2.JPG

you see how he put the pod in, and taped the dash (aka your pillar) and then put filler in the gap to get the fitment perfect. then just sand it smooth and make sure you dont round the edge made by the filler, keep it as sharp as possible (dont sand the back or the edge, sand the top!!)

then you should have a sweet pod. and like the other guy said, if its supposed to be IB, then just cut a hole in the bottom of the pod where your wire comes thru the pillar there, and vent it into the door jamb.

i hope that helps man, as it looks, you are going to have a hell of a time making those pods look nice. :shudder:


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn req, you really know your FG.


----------



## req

i just hope i can help 

but thanks tony


----------



## Dave Brooks

I like req's idea as well... it stands to be easier in the long run, with a very aesthetically pleasing look in the end. Particularly if you can pull off the body-filler matching he suggests. That'll give you a seamless look! 
Hmmm... you'd have to think about a grill though. Perhaps cut the harboard out just a little bit bigger than the driver mounting flange and then do a circular grill that swedges into the gap? You'd have to leave enough room for excursion though... Just a thought... hmmm...

I'm too old to think fast these days, LOL...


----------



## doitor

Wow req.
That's GREAT Advise.
This is my first pod build, and now that I think of it I'm doing it the hard way but it will surely by a pain in the arse to make my pods look nice.
I will surely take your advice and start on those pods.
Thanks also for the effort on the images. They sure make it all clear.


----------



## doitor

MiloX said:


> Dr. Doitor...
> 
> The install is looking fantastic!!!! I love where you are going with the pillars. Very creatve work sir. And yes.. me loves some techflex.
> 
> This is like the 3rd car I have seen south of the border with db drive gear in the past month. I guess that's a pretty popular brand down there?
> 
> What's the performance like?


Hi Bryan.
Thanks. I took most of my wiring ideas from your install thead.
Mazda was kind enough to put a nice home for the L3's in the a pillars. So I'm just taking advantage on that.
db drive is pretty popular and not so expensive. I like the performance for the price, but will probably be upgrading amps in the near future.


----------



## BigRed

Doiter, are u planning on attending Iasca finals? Would love to hear the finished product.


----------



## KAPendley

Very nice install bro..................you should be proud of yourself. Very clean. I would love to hear it. The db stuff does pretty well.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Doiter, are u planning on attending Iasca finals? Would love to hear the finished product.


Hopefully I can get enough points to go to Iasca but there aren't many Iasca shows in my area. I'm waiting on Iasca Mexico to get the 2008 scedule out, but almost no shows in Texas.

Already have planned some USACi shows in Texas. There are 7 shows close to me from January till May.


----------



## doitor

CCSS said:


> Very nice install bro..................you should be proud of yourself. Very clean. I would love to hear it. The db stuff does pretty well.


Thanks CCSS.
If you're ever in Texas or Mexico let me now. Or if by any chance you see me in any competition, just ask.


----------



## jonnyanalog

your cargo area setup has inspired me! Keep up the good work!


----------



## req

cool beans doitman. just take pics for me


----------



## doitor

jonnyanalog said:


> your cargo area setup has inspired me! Keep up the good work!



That's great jonnyanalog.
Looking forward for your install thread.
Anything I can do to help.


----------



## doitor

req said:


> cool beans doitman. just take pics for me


I wil take pics.
Maybe even a tutorial with your comments and my pics. LOL.
Thanks again.


----------



## doitor

The L8's are here.


















ED's 6.5 inch mini sub vs Hybrid Audio Legatia L8's. Do you thinks there's going to be a difference? LOL









Sorry for the crappy pictures, just had my cellphone at hand.


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> Doitor - puhlease stop the pod on the pillar. imo you are going about it all wrong. please let me intervene.
> 
> do yourself a favor and restart that project. im only saying this because of expierence and its just going to get more difficult if you continue.
> 
> i would first attempt to make a 1\4" MDF (hardboard?) template that is the same shape as the hole in the pillar.


I really wish I had done this in my civic. 

Doiter, listen to him. And do as much glass work as you can outside of the car. Your back will thank you!


----------



## rhinodog00

Man I am jealous. I would love to have those L8's. Unfortunately I don't have the room. That is one fine system you are putting together! Keep us posted on updates please.


----------



## chadillac3

Hey Doitor,

I'm considering doing a small system in the wife's vehicle again, and was thinking of doing a pair of the 7Kv.2's in the rear doors of the Xterra to provide some low end...do you feel these would be adequate enough for most people? I.e. non-bassheads

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## doitor

chadillac3 said:


> Hey Doitor,
> 
> I'm considering doing a small system in the wife's vehicle again, and was thinking of doing a pair of the 7Kv.2's in the rear doors of the Xterra to provide some low end...do you feel these would be adequate enough for most people? I.e. non-bassheads
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad


Hi Chad.
I think that the 7Kv.2's would give you good low end. Right now I have my sub turned off and they sound great with acoustic bass and jazz music. Of course they cant give you the thump in the chest like big subs, but they are great for midbass-light subbass duties. I would highly recommend deadening the hell out of the doors to get the best enclosure you can and avoid rattles.


----------



## doitor

rhinodog00 said:


> Man I am jealous. I would love to have those L8's. Unfortunately I don't have the room. That is one fine system you are putting together! Keep us posted on updates please.


Thanks rhinodog.
I will surely keep the updates coming.


----------



## BigRed

Doiter, you'll love the L8's I think. paper cone with quick transient response


----------



## req

not again :O

my friend has a 2003 civic, and we put some seas L18's in there, and they rattled the living hell out of the doors. it was so unbearable i built kickpanels for him.

i dont know how different a mazda door is, but if they are anything like the ones i dealt with in his car, i dont know how you can bear the vibrations. but nice looking drivers. how much did they run ya?


----------



## doitor

DAY SIX
I'm decided to finish the install because I want to debut in competition on Dec, 16th in less than 2 weeks, so I'm going to take a couple of days of work to finish it. If all goes well I shoul finish the install this week.
The goals for today are improve the door deadening for the L8's and make the baffles.

DOOR DEADENING.
I already had 2 layers of raamat and 1 layer of ensolite, but wanted to really make the door firm, so added 3 more layers of raamat for a total of 5 layers in the outer door skin.









And then 2 layer of ensolite over that.









Also coverd all the cables on the door with ensolite, including the door lock, and window mechanism.









The other door with the same treatment









And 4 layer of ensolite behind where the L8's will be.









Then added 2 coats of liquid deadener to the inner door skin.









Other door.









And also 2 layer in the door panels.

















That's it for deadening until the liquid dries. Then I'm just going to apply another layer of raamat in the inner side of the inner door skin and 1 layer of ensolite over it.

BAFFLES
Here's a picture of the 3 speakers that have been in my door in the past 8 months. From right to left Dayton Reference RS-180, Elemental Desings 7k.2V and Hybrid Audio Technologies L8. They just keep gettint bigger. LOL.

















Took the same baffles, made the hole a bit bigger and pre drilled the mountin holes. I will be using hex screws with t-nuts.









Test fitting.









Some primer coats.









Some Black paint coats.









That all for now.
Next episode in the same channel and at the same time. LOL


----------



## BigRed

Love the work in the kitchen!!  Thats where my shop is sometimes as well. Not real big with the ladies though, especially when you use their good china to mix bondo!! lol


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Love the work in the kitchen!!  Thats where my shop is sometimes as well. Not real big with the ladies though, especially when you use their good china to mix bondo!! lol


LOL. I'm actually in a patio, not the kitchen. The PAM is for mold release, and some omelette cooking. LOL.


----------



## doitor

DAY SEVEN.
First day off work to finish the install.
The goals for today where to get the L8's installed and start on the L3's pods.

L8's
The baffles where already primed and painted, so today I installed the T-nuts.









Used some speaker gasket tape to seal the back to the door.









Hex screws.









The L8's in their new home with hex screws.









Side view.









2 Layers of ensolite on the door









Weather strip tape on the door panel.









Finished door.









L3's PODS
After glassin the cubby hole again, I cut a 1/4 inch hardboard to shape.









Routered the mounting holes.









Trimmed the FG and added fg reinforced body filler.









And that's it for know.
Join us next time. S
ame time, same channel.


----------



## azngotskills

great work man...thanks for the updates and looking good


----------



## BigRed

looking good Doiter. Keep it up man!!


----------



## dBassHz

Looking nice! I'm so jealous that you can fit 8's in your doors without major modification.


----------



## rhinodog00

Damn I envy the fact that you can fit those L8's behind your door panel. Looking great can't wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## jonnyanalog

sweet!!!
next i think you should fill your doors with some quik crete! =)


----------



## doitor

jonnyanalog said:


> sweet!!!
> next i think you should fill your doors with some quik crete! =)


I've actually been thinking about that. LOL.


----------



## doitor

rhinodog00 said:


> Damn I envy the fact that you can fit those L8's behind your door panel. Looking great can't wait to hear how it sounds.


The CX-7 with the Bose system actually uses 9 inch drivers in the door. That's why there's so much room.
It has almost 6 inches of depth before you hit the window when it's all the way down.


----------



## req

now those pods are comming along quite nice 

if i were you, i would try and get some 1\2" mdf, and make a ring to put on the front of the 1\4" and then counter sink it to fit the mid, and use bondo around the edge (just a little) to make a nice 1\2" round to the flat pressboard. and try and trim out the negative side (inside the pod) so that all but the mounting holes have a nice beveled edge for increased rear wave propagation.


keep it up man.


----------



## doitor

By now I've los count of the days of build, but everyday it looks like I'm just about to finish but I dont. LOL.
But today I installed and programmed the PAC SWI-JACK. Everything went without problems. So now I have steering wheel controls.  
Since the HU was out decided to improve the wiring a bit. So I techflexed the harness and all the wires that plug to the HU.









Also changed the original screws with hex. Improved security and to mantaint the same type of screws in all the install.









Improved the engine wires terminations.



























Ground terminal.









Started on another false floor idea.









Test fitting the equipment.









Test fit in the vehicle.









And that's it for now.
I'll be taking tomorrow off to finish the install because I only have some days left for my competition debut.


----------



## Superstretch18

doitor said:


> But today I installed and programmed the PAC SWI-JACK. Everything went without problems. So now I have steering wheel controls.
> Since the HU was out decided to improve the wiring a bit. So I techflexed the harness and all the wires that plug to the HU.


Been stalking this thread for a while, but you said something that I needed to ask about. Just curious if you had any additional information on how you tapped the steering wheel controls. I've been hesitating on upgrading the HU on my CX-7 for that very reason (well, that and the dash lcd screen...). Diagrams, pics, and any additional information would be much appreciated! 

Nice build by the way!!!


----------



## Thumper26

I just did the swi-jack on my Accord, and you pretty much tap one wire into the control wire on the factory harness, then tap ground and switched 12v as well. Your deck will have a plug on the back to connect the interface.

This site will tell you how specifically you need to hook yours up. Scroll to the bottom to search by vehicle.

http://www.pac-audio.com/swixprogramming/swixprogramming.asp


----------



## Superstretch18

Thumper26 said:


> I just did the swi-jack on my Accord, and you pretty much tap one wire into the control wire on the factory harness, then tap ground and switched 12v as well. Your deck will have a plug on the back to connect the interface.
> 
> This site will tell you how specifically you need to hook yours up. Scroll to the bottom to search by vehicle.
> 
> http://www.pac-audio.com/swixprogramming/swixprogramming.asp


Nicely done! Thanks much!


----------



## Superstretch18

Nicely done! Thanks much!


----------



## doitor

Superstretch18 said:


> Been stalking this thread for a while, but you said something that I needed to ask about. Just curious if you had any additional information on how you tapped the steering wheel controls. I've been hesitating on upgrading the HU on my CX-7 for that very reason (well, that and the dash lcd screen...). Diagrams, pics, and any additional information would be much appreciated!
> 
> Nice build by the way!!!


 The install is not so complicated. I used a metra wiring harnes that plugs into the cars harness. Into that harness I soldered to ground and 12v acc. I cut 2 wires from the cars harness #10 that you also have to connect to ground, and #9 that has the info and that I soldered to the white wire on the SWI-JACK.
After that you have to program it. That's the tricky part. But if you read the instructions carefully, it should be hard.
I can send you the instructions via email if you want.
The dash lcd IS a problem. Without the original HU it can only display the clock or just turn red with no info. If you unplugg it, you get the airbag warning light on the dials. So I decided to just let it be. It's partially covered by the dashmat and maybe I'll cover it with something else.
If I can help you in any other way please let me know.
And congrats on the CX-7. It's great for audio upgrades.


----------



## Superstretch18

doitor said:


> The install is not so complicated. I used a metra wiring harnes that plugs into the cars harness. Into that harness I soldered to ground and 12v acc. I cut 2 wires from the cars harness #10 that you also have to connect to ground, and #9 that has the info and that I soldered to the white wire on the SWI-JACK.
> After that you have to program it. That's the tricky part. But if you read the instructions carefully, it should be hard.
> I can send you the instructions via email if you want.
> The dash lcd IS a problem. Without the original HU it can only display the clock or just turn red with no info. If you unplugg it, you get the airbag warning light on the dials. So I decided to just let it be. It's partially covered by the dashmat and maybe I'll cover it with something else.
> If I can help you in any other way please let me know.
> And congrats on the CX-7. It's great for audio upgrades.


Thanks for the inputs! Yeah, I'll be tackling the audio soon, so the updates you provide here are appreciated! I'll PM you if I decide to tackle the HU with the first round of upgrades, but I may put this off until the speakers are in place. First person to figure out the dash lcd gets a cookie...


----------



## BigRed

Doiter, quit your job and finsih that install


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Doiter, quit your job and finsih that install


LOL. 
I don't think my patients would agree with you.
LOL.


----------



## BigRed

Tell your patients to buy some car audio and you will install it AFTER yours is done. Make it a package deal


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Tell your patients to buy some car audio and you will install it AFTER yours is done. Make it a package deal


That should be a great offer. You come in the door sick and with car audio equipment and you leave healed and with a kick arse sound system.
Sound to good to refuse.
LOL.


----------



## doitor

DAY 9
One more day at my install bay/garage. LOL.
I took some days of work and as of right now it’s 99.9% finished.
Here are some updates.

Painted the amp rack visible part black.









This are the holes for all the wiring.

















Power and Ground distro blocks with hex screws.









With covers.









Alpine H701 also with hex screws and rubber washers.









AI-Net and Optical cables techflexed.









Speaker wire terminations for the amps. Each speaker is color coded with heatshrink, labeled and covered with clear heatshrink. Also black and red heatshrink for positive and negative.









Mock up for speaker wires. Look how all the individualy techflexed, color coded wires are runned inside a bigger techflex on the passenger side.









For now I’m going to leave the sub in this small sealed box until I decide if I want to go with two 10’s, one 12, or two 12 inch subs.









Pealed of the black carpet (which by the way is a real PITA) and recarpeted the sub box in matching carpet.

































12v, Remote and ground wires for amp 1.









Power distro block. The far right wire is labeled 12v1 for the first amp, second wire for the H701, third wire for the HU, and the far left wire labeled 12v2 is for the second amp.

















Ground distro block for the 2 amps and the H701. The missing wire is for the HU, but that is grounded directly behind it.









Power and ground distro blocks.









RCA’s comming out of the H701 to the amps. I ran out of color coded heat shrink (LOL) so I used black one and colored electrical tape to identify each channel. That’s tweeters (L1’s), midrange(L3’s), midbass(L8’s) and sub starting at the top.









The wires that run on the covered side panels are zip tied to the false floor every 5 inches.









Amp 1 finished wiring. This one’s for the L1’s and L3’s.









Amp 2 finished wiring. This one handles the L8’s and the sub.









Also used hex screws for the amps.









Starting on the top part of the false floor.









It’s almost leveled with the trunk.









Panels to cover the wiring.









Cut 3 holes on the main panel to allow amps ventilation and covered it with a metal grill.









Carpeting the false floor top.

















Side panels carpeted.









Main panel in it’s place. 









Changed the db drive sub for a JL Audio 12w3. It's a huge difference.









The only things left to do are 1) finish the a pillar pods and 2) tune.

Well that all for now.


----------



## BigRed

lookin good mang!! Hey on the amp panel with the grill cover, you might want to add foam to get rid of the protrusion from the grill cover. just a thought. but looking good!! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## THE VIKING

BigRed said:


> lookin good mang!! Hey on the amp panel with the grill cover, you might want to add foam to get rid of the protrusion from the grill cover. just a thought. but looking good!! Thanks for posting the pics.


As BIG red said that kind of lets the great install down I would also tidy up the cut outs you have made as they look like you just cut them out with the jigsaw If you are going to compete you will loose a few points there and also where you have put the red heatshrink on the cables comming out of the distro block cut some on them back so you have a straight line. I hope you dont mind me pointing this out but as you are going to compete better to get it right before you turn up and loose loads of points . Good work keep it up


----------



## doitor

THE VIKING said:


> As BIG red said that kind of lets the great install down I would also tidy up the cut outs you have made as they look like you just cut them out with the jigsaw If you are going to compete you will loose a few points there and also where you have put the red heatshrink on the cables comming out of the distro block cut some on them back so you have a straight line. I hope you dont mind me pointing this out but as you are going to compete better to get it right before you turn up and loose loads of points . Good work keep it up


Thanks for the input.
I know I have a lot of things to improve but just wanted to "finish" it so that I can hear it and tune it.
I'll post the improvements as I make'em.


----------



## MiloX

LOVE LOVE LOVE the wiring!

But you knew that already!!


----------



## BigRed

Milo, did you get my pm?


----------



## req

yea i was curious about the wiring.


how did you label those wires? looks like you printed onto the heatshrink. care to fill me in on that?

and howd the tweeter pods come out?


----------



## doitor

MiloX said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the wiring!
> 
> But you knew that already!!


Thank's MiloX. And you're install is motivation for the wiring.
I still need to make some changes, and will post'em when I do.


----------



## doitor

req said:


> yea i was curious about the wiring.
> 
> 
> how did you label those wires? looks like you printed onto the heatshrink. care to fill me in on that?
> 
> and howd the tweeter pods come out?


Sure req. I got a labeler at office depot. 
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/596342/a/Nr=200000&N=2529833&An=browse/
Steps:
1.- Put red-black heatshrink for positive-negative.
2.- Add the colored heatshrink, covering part of the above (1) and the techflex. 
3.- Print and stick the label to the colorer heat shrink.
4.- Add clear heatshrink
5.- Vuala.

You now have a protected, color coded, labeled, properly terminated cable.

Maybe I should post the steps with pics on the tutorial section.

On a side note, the pods are for the midrange's (HAT L3's). And that the only thing left to do. I just can't seem to get them the way I want. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## dbTroy

> Maybe I should post the steps with pics on the tutorial section.



YES!


----------



## quality_sound

I could swear there already was a how to in there to do exactly what you did???


----------



## doitor

I'm also sure I found some sort of tutorial for it but I don't remember where. Maybe on MiloX install thread.
But I will post pics on the tutorial section in a couple of days.


----------



## connersdad19

i am new to the forum...i must say i like what you have done so far good job.


----------



## doitor

connersdad19 said:


> i am new to the forum...i must say i like what you have done so far good job.


Thanks connersdad19.
I still need to do a lot of things to make it show ready, but I'm getting there.


----------



## req

cool man, i will look into it 

lookin g ood so far.


----------



## doitor

Took the car to Bryan, Tx this weekend for my competition debut. It was a USACi 3x point show.
Here's a picture of my car next to John Robert's truck.









My car in the lanes for the SPL part.









I took 1st place in my class. Here's a picture with Ruperto Aguilar from Team Zapco and John Roberts. They also took 1st place in their classes.


----------



## THE VIKING

Well it dont get better than that a first on your first time out well done Doitor hope you get some more good results next year


----------



## tcguy85

nice job! hope you continue to do just as good.


----------



## Thumper26

wow, that's awesome. i like to think us good ole boys in Nashville helped inspire you to the win. 

you've done a great job, and put in a lot of hard work, you deserve it. congrats!


----------



## Tx_Flip

Great install, I used to judge in the Texas area and vehicles like yours were a breathe of fresh air. Good luck in the lanes.


----------



## doitor

Tx_Flip said:


> Great install, I used to judge in the Texas area and vehicles like yours were a breathe of fresh air. Good luck in the lanes.


Thanks for your comments, Tx_Flip


----------



## M-Dub

Hey! I'm in Austin too!


----------



## doitor

Thumper26 said:


> wow, that's awesome. i like to think us good ole boys in Nashville helped inspire you to the win.
> 
> you've done a great job, and put in a lot of hard work, you deserve it. congrats!


Thanks Thumper26.
Of course Nashville was a turning point for me. I will change a lot of things in my install because of that trip.


----------



## azngotskills

Congrats man....cant wait to get a chance and hear your car


----------



## 99IntegraGS

Doitor,

Did you ever post pics of the finished A pillars/pods? I've gone through the entire thread and don't remember seeing them.

JD


----------



## doitor

azngotskills said:


> Congrats man....cant wait to get a chance and hear your car


I'll be close to Houston the 20th of January. There's a show in La Marque, Tx just outside Houston.
You can listen as long as you want.
I'm all open doors, I'll answer all of your questions and you can see my entire install book.
I have no secrets.
See you there.


----------



## doitor

99IntegraGS said:


> Doitor,
> 
> Did you ever post pics of the finished A pillars/pods? I've gone through the entire thread and don't remember seeing them.
> 
> JD


Not yet. I'm not totally satisfied with them. I've made 4 versions of them and haven't liked a single one.
But I should make a presentable one in a couple of days and will post pics.


----------



## req

you better.


----------



## ///Audience

Congrats on the Number 1 man, wish i could have stayed and competed but maybe next time.


----------



## Dave Brooks

Congrats on the Win!!!!!
You totally deserved it man... lotta hard work you've got into your car. 

Great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## dBassHz

Congratulations on the win! I look forward to hearing your system.


----------



## BigRed

x3 on the win!! Good job Doiter!!


----------



## doitor

Dave Brooks said:


> Congrats on the Win!!!!!
> You totally deserved it man... lotta hard work you've got into your car.
> 
> Great feeling, isn't it?


Thanks Dave.
Lotta hard work but I still haven't finished. Lot's of improvements coming shortly.
Yep, it feels great to win.
Actually I was talking to a friend and I didn't hear when they called my name out. LOL.


----------



## doitor

omarmipi said:


> Congratulations on the win! I look forward to hearing your system.


I'll be close to Houston the 20th of January. There's a show in La Marque, Tx just outside Houston.
You can listen as long as you want.
I'm all open doors, I'll answer all of your questions and you can see my entire install book.
I have no secrets.
See you there.


----------



## annoyingrob

I know you only had it in there for a short time, but what were your impressions of running the eD 7k as a midbass?


----------



## doitor

annoyingrob said:


> I know you only had it in there for a short time, but what were your impressions of running the eD 7k as a midbass?


I really liked them. They are supposed to work better as subs, so they aren't to detailed like with acoustic bass, but they really move some air and help bring the sub upfront. They are made to handle the lower frequencies, but are pretty deep. Also on the $$$$ side, they aren't to expensive.
To sume it up, for the price they are great performers for midbass - light subbass.


----------



## GeoffB

Very nice, especially the wiring.


----------



## twista17

i can't believe i finished this in one sitting, really great work doitor. congratulations also on getting 1st on your 1st try. happened to me in the IASCA competition in Manila, wasn't even around during the awarding because i knew that i was going to lose. next thing you know i was street-pro champion, even my wife couldn't believe it! hopefully i can post my ride soon.


----------



## doitor

twista17 said:


> i can't believe i finished this in one sitting, really great work doitor. congratulations also on getting 1st on your 1st try. happened to me in the IASCA competition in Manila, wasn't even around during the awarding because i knew that i was going to lose. next thing you know i was street-pro champion, even my wife couldn't believe it! hopefully i can post my ride soon.


Thanks twista17.
That's funny.
Post your ride.


----------



## Boostedrex

Congrats Dr. Doitor!!!!!!!!!!!! That is an excellent result and well deserved after the long hours you put in to get your CX-7 where it is now. I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics of the finished A-pillars as well as more pics of you with 1st place trophies! Happy Holidays to you and yours.

Zach


----------



## doitor

Boostedrex said:


> Congrats Dr. Doitor!!!!!!!!!!!! That is an excellent result and well deserved after the long hours you put in to get your CX-7 where it is now. I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics of the finished A-pillars as well as more pics of you with 1st place trophies! Happy Holidays to you and yours.
> 
> Zach


Thanks Boostedrex. 
I'll post the a-pillar pretty soon. Just need some minor adjustments. And by minor I mean make totally new ones. LOL.
And happy holidays to you to.


----------



## quest51210

great work. if you ever come thru san antonio, tx send me a pm before you leave. would love to listen to your vehicle and get some pointers.


----------



## doitor

quest51210 said:


> great work. if you ever come thru san antonio, tx send me a pm before you leave. would love to listen to your vehicle and get some pointers.


Of course.
There's a show in Houston on January the 20th that I'm going to.
The next San Antonio show is on May 3, and I'll be there also.


----------



## doitor

Micro update.
To prepare for the soon to take place amplifier changes, I upgraded the ground to a 0/1 gauge ground block. 
Used the same security screws used in the entire install. Also used some thread lock (the blue stuff).


----------



## drtool

I'am learning so much Great work. Can somebody post the location and all the info on the Jan 20th meet in Houston I would love to come out. Best of luck Doitor Thanks Wayne.


----------



## AVICJR

I believe it's this one. 

http://www.importfaceoff.net/houston.htm

Doitor can you confirm this, also would you mind an admirer coming out to drool/see/listen to your car? I love all the detail in the install!!


----------



## Aznattic

Yeah that is the only meet that i am aware of on Jan. 20th. Guess I'll be on the lookout for a CX-7 while i snap pictures =].


----------



## doitor

AVICJR said:


> I believe it's this one.
> 
> http://www.importfaceoff.net/houston.htm
> 
> Doitor can you confirm this, also would you mind an admirer coming out to drool/see/listen to your car? I love all the detail in the install!!


Yes, that's the show.
And of course AVICJR, you can drool/see/listen to my car for as long as you want, just don't get my seats wet.  
I'm all open doors, so you and everybody else is/are more than welcome to see/listen/ask anything.
See you there.


----------



## doitor

Aznattic said:


> Yeah that is the only meet that i am aware of on Jan. 20th. Guess I'll be on the lookout for a CX-7 while i snap pictures =].


See you there.
White Mazda CX-7 with Mexico license plates.
But I charge for pictures.


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> I'am learning so much Great work. Can somebody post the location and all the info on the Jan 20th meet in Houston I would love to come out. Best of luck Doitor Thanks Wayne.


See you there.
If I can help you in any way, let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## BigRed

Dude, good luck  You wont need much, you got hybrids


----------



## teknomusik

Very nice install, looking forward to see the final version!


----------



## doitor

teknomusik said:


> Very nice install, looking forward to see the final version!


Thanks.
And I'm also looking forward for the final version.  
If all goes well, I should have the new amps in a couple of week and start posting again.


----------



## $rEe

doitor said:


> Thanks.
> And I'm also looking forward for the final version.
> If all goes well, I should have the new amps in a couple of week and start posting again.


You are doing a very good job.


----------



## $rEe

You are doing a very good job.


----------



## doitor

$rEe said:


> You are doing a very good job.


Thanks, $rEe


----------



## doitor

Second show of the season.









Hybrid Audio Technologies Magneto. 









Foosman100 and my car at the show.









Took first place in consumer intermediate and foosman100 took first place in IntroSq.









So now I have 75 points. 
Just need 125 more to get to finals.


----------



## Fran82

doitor said:


> If all goes well, I should have the new amps in a couple of week and start posting again.


Good to hear. Congrats on the victory. Looks like it was chilly, like pretty much everywhere else was.


----------



## BigRed

how many competitors in your class Doiter? Congrats!!


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> how many competitors in your class Doiter? Congrats!!


I don't know.
The USACi show had very little attendance.
The car show and the drag races were packed.


----------



## BigRed

A win is a win bro!! Good job...and great for Team Hybrids!!!


----------



## Alan Ang

congrats!

and what a sexy ride foosman has there! cool!


----------



## doitor

Alan Ang said:


> congrats!
> 
> and what a sexy ride foosman has there! cool!


Thanks.
And yes, that car is awesome.
We were not part of the "car show" and a lot of people were taking pictures of his car.


----------



## azngotskills

Congats on your win! Now start taking it apart


----------



## doitor

azngotskills said:


> Congats on your win! Now start taking it apart


Yep.
It's all comming out.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Congrats you guys. good stuff there


----------



## foosman

I would just like to say it was my GREAT honor to meet Jorge (Doitor) and listen to his awesome car. We hung out the night before, exchanged ideas, and formulated our plans for future shows. As I am now a TEAM HYBRID candidate I will be changing over in the next few weeks. Once my other equipment arrives I will start a new build up thread. Met a few guys from the forum at the show and was great to meet you all. Perhaps the next show won't be as cold and more people will attend. See ya, David


----------



## BigRed

Welcome Foosman, you are on the verge of the greatest team ever!


----------



## quest51210

man i have always wanted to compete in SQ. i am surrounded by DB drag guys. i may have to catch up with you Doiter when you roll through San Antonio in may. i would love to take some notes from you. anyone near me willing to help?


----------



## doitor

quest51210 said:


> man i have always wanted to compete in SQ. i am surrounded by DB drag guys. i may have to catch up with you Doiter when you roll through San Antonio in may. i would love to take some notes from you. anyone near me willing to help?


Sure, quest51210.
If i can help you in any way let me know.
I go to San Antonio 4-6 times a year to shop and on vacation.
I'l let you know the next time I go and we can get together.


----------



## quest51210

do you get on this site?

http://foro.clubdelaudio.com.ar/index.php


----------



## doitor

quest51210 said:


> do you get on this site?
> 
> http://foro.clubdelaudio.com.ar/index.php


No.
But I'm going to check it out.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## doitor

Small update.
Got some new toys to play with. 


















I'm going to be a little bit busy in the next days.
And also two 12w6v2 subs to go along.


----------



## Ianaconi

Awesome Doitor!


----------



## doitor

Thanks, Ianaconi.
And now, the subs.


----------



## ErinH

Dang, son! I can't imagine how much all that gear ran you!  


So, what's the powering plan going to be? Those sure are a lot of amps?...


----------



## doitor

The power plan is:

300/4 bridged for the HAT L4's and L1's with 150 watts each.
300/2 bridged for the HAT L8's with 300 watts each.
500/1 to power the two 12w6v2's.

Depending on the result, maybe another 500/1 to have one for each sub.

Total: 1200 watts to the front stage + 500 or 1000 watts for the subs = 1700-2200 watts.


----------



## Boostedrex

And as I've read before... "There's no kill like overkill."  Looking good Doc.


----------



## quality_sound

Why run the 300/4s bridged when it's the same as just running a 300/2?


----------



## tcguy85

nice man, get it all in now!


----------



## doitor

quality_sound said:


> Why run the 300/4s bridged when it's the same as just running a 300/2?


The "problem" is the L1's. They are 8 ohm, so if I run the 300/2 to them I'll be getting 75 watts each.
The 300/4 bridged puts out 150 watts from 8 to 4 ohm, so I can get more power.


----------



## Superstretch18

Holy crap...

Nice to see the CX-7 owners represent! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> Depending on the result, maybe another 500/1 to have one for each sub.


I have a feeling you'll be getting that 2nd amp.  



doitor said:


> The "problem" is the L1's. They are 8 ohm, so if I run the 300/2 to them I'll be getting 75 watts each.
> The 300/4 bridged puts out 150 watts from 8 to 4 ohm, so I can get more power.


Really? I assumed the L1 was 4 ohm, lol. Oh well. Thank goodness I didn't use the DMM method when setting their gains, right?


----------



## bdubs767

Instead of bridging one 300/4 to the tweets and the other to the L3s...

Bridge one 300/4 to the Right side L3 and L1 and Bridge the other to the Left side L3 and L1. Then you'll have at least at your amps L/R seperation     

This is a hot topic of debate if it actually benefits, but you have the capability to do so...so you might as well, cant hurt


----------



## doitor

bdubs767 said:


> Bridge one 300/4 to the Right side L3 and L1 and Bridge the other to the Left side L3 and L1. Then you'll have at least at your amps L/R seperation
> 
> This is a hot topic of debate if it actually benefits, but you have the capability to do so...so you might as well, cant hurt


That's what I'm going to do.
1 300/4 for the left L3 and L1
1 300/4 for the right L3 and L1
1 300/2 for the left L8
1 300/2 for the right L8
1 500/1 for the subs.

ZERO crosstalk, Maximun separation.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> I have a feeling you'll be getting that 2nd amp.


Me too.  





bikinpunk said:


> Really? I assumed the L1 was 4 ohm, lol. Oh well. Thank goodness I didn't use the DMM method when setting their gains, right?


Noup. 8 ohm.


----------



## bdubs767

doitor said:


> That's what I'm going to do.
> 1 300/4 for the left L3 and L1
> 1 300/4 for the right L3 and L1
> 1 300/2 for the left L8
> 1 300/2 for the right L8
> 1 500/1 for the subs.
> 
> ZERO crosstalk, Maximun separation.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> ZERO crosstalk, Maximun separation.


hmmmmm


----------



## ///Audience

Congrats Jorge!! 

I cant wait to see how you incorporate all this new gear into your install and hear it sometime.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> Congrats Jorge!!


Thanks



BassBaller5 said:


> I cant wait to see how you incorporate all this new gear into your install


Me neither. 



BassBaller5 said:


> and hear it sometime.


Anytime.
If all goes well it should be ready and tunned for the South Padre Island Show. It's a Regional USACi show on March 1-2.


----------



## ///Audience

doitor said:


> Anytime.
> If all goes well it should be ready and tunned for the South Padre Island Show. It's a Regional USACi show on March 1-2.


Im already making plans to be there! not really for the show... but for the drunken college chicks/girls gone wild part!  

*but that SHOULD be the first show i compete in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quality_sound

doitor said:


> The "problem" is the L1's. They are 8 ohm, so if I run the 300/2 to them I'll be getting 75 watts each.
> The 300/4 bridged puts out 150 watts from 8 to 4 ohm, so I can get more power.


Ahhhh....makes sense.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> Im already making plans to be there! not really for the show... but for the drunken college chicks/girls gone wild part!


Why dont we leave the cars at the show and go find some of those wild girls you are talking about.  



BassBaller5 said:


> *but that SHOULD be the first show i compete in!!!!!!!!!


If you get a chance try a smaller show first to get your feet wet. SPI is a BIG show, and since its a regional, it should be packed.


----------



## doitor

More toys.
This time from Hybrid Audio Technoligies HQ's.
The Legatia L4's.


----------



## BigRed

why? you gonna stuff those in your lower pillars?    

Don't forget to turn the 701 to +10 on all levels (inside joke) 

Nice upgrade if you are really putting those in


----------



## ///Audience

hmmmm what are those replacing?


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> hmmmm what are those replacing?


The HAT L3's in my apillars.


----------



## drtool

Hi Doitor, so good meeting you. I just did my first tecflex install after seeing your Mazda install, (fun stuff the tecflex) so are you finished with your new install yet ha ha.Good luck hope to see you again soon. Wayne


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> Hi Doitor, so good meeting you.


Hi Wayne, good meeting you too. Looked at the web page on the card you gave me. Nice work.



drtool said:


> I just did my first tecflex install after seeing your Mazada install, (fun stuff the tecflex)


Nice. Techflex is somewhat easy to use and it gives the install a much better look.




drtool said:


> so are you finished with your new install yet ha ha.Good luck hope to see you again soon. Wayne


That's a nice one. The answer is NO. 
I have A LOT of work to do, but hopefully I'll get it all done in time for the South Padre Island show.
Next time I go to Houston, Ill let you know.

Jorge.


----------



## t3sn4f2

doitor said:


> That's what I'm going to do.
> 1 300/4 for the left L3 and L1
> 1 300/4 for the right L3 and L1
> 1 300/2 for the left L8
> 1 300/2 for the right L8
> 1 500/1 for the subs.
> 
> ZERO crosstalk, Maximun separation.


And more importantly, more power supply headroom for the L4 since the tweeter is more efficient and the range it plays doesn't use as much power, so it doesn't tax things as much.


----------



## BigRed

it'll be loud


----------



## doitor

t3sn4f2 said:


> And more importantly, more power supply headroom for the L4 since the tweeter is more efficient and the range it plays doesn't use as much power, so it doesn't tax things as much.


Yes.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> it'll be loud


Yes BigRed, but not as much as your red mini truck. 
What's that a Ford Ranger you got there?


----------



## niceguy

And I thought 2 amps was overkill 

Very nice setup and congrats on a turbo vehicle. I've considered dropping a chrysler 2.2/2.5 turbo into my work van (Grand voyager) to have something to enjoy other than the sound system


----------



## doitor

niceguy said:


> And I thought 2 amps was overkill


No such thing as overkill. It's call "headroom". 



niceguy said:


> Very nice setup and congrats on a turbo vehicle. I've considered dropping a chrysler 2.2/2.5 turbo into my work van (Grand voyager) to have something to enjoy other than the sound system


And thanks. It's a nice car to drive. The turbo gives you a nice "kick".
The engine swap would be a lot of fun.


----------



## BigRed

Yes DoitOr, it is a ford ranger, with a 2" lift


----------



## doitor

Micro update.
Thanks to a GREAT friend, there will be no more burnt heatshrink in my installs.
Thanks foosman, I'll share the installation trophies with you.  









Worked on the engine bay. Changed the main power wire and second ground from 4 to 0/1 gauge.
Still need to zip tie the power wire, but the engine bay is done.


----------



## doitor

Yesterdays update.
Finished changing the 4 gauge main power to 0/1 gauge.










Here you can see the main power wire and the HU's power. Both in techflex and zip tied.










Got the sub box done with the help of a friend. That was a huge PITA, but it's done. 
Internal wiring.

























Test fitting.









Team Hybrids micro magnet.









And that's it for now.
Waiting for more techflex, and distro blocks to continue.


----------



## Thumper26

nice work! i esp like the hybrid logo. did you look at trying to cover the JL logo first?


----------



## sporty_drew

I like that amp setup, It's cool with them facing different directions.


----------



## doitor

Thumper26 said:


> nice work! i esp like the hybrid logo. did you look at trying to cover the JL logo first?


Thanks.
And no, not trying to cover the JL logo.


----------



## doitor

sporty_drew said:


> I like that amp setup, It's cool with them facing different directions.


There's going to be a metal grille over the amps like in my last intall, hinged near the sub box.
That's the reason fo the placement, to help with cooling and make wiring a bit easier.
When you lift the cover, it will look something like this:


----------



## sporty_drew

doitor said:


> There's going to be a metal grille over the amps like in my last intall, hinged near the sub box.
> That's the reason for the placement, to help with cooling and make wiring a bit easier.
> When you lift the cover, it will look something like this:


That makes sense, you're giving me some nice ideas for mounting my jl's. Thanks


----------



## doitor

sporty_drew said:


> That makes sense, you're giving me some nice ideas for mounting my jl's. Thanks


Glad to help.


----------



## drtool

Doitor you have a pm.


----------



## BigRed

Good job Doitor, now get your cousin Doiter to help the rest of the way out.

Can't wait to see the finale!!


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Good job Doitor, now get your cousin Doiter to help the rest of the way out.
> 
> Can't wait to see the finale!!


Thanks, Jim.
And DoitER is not my cousin. 
He's my evil twin. 
If all goes well I should have this version of the system ready by the end of the week.
That way I'll have all next week to tune and tweak before the SPI show.


----------



## ///Audience

man congrats on all the awesome work! those JL amps are stunning


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> man congrats on all the awesome work! those JL amps are stunning


Thanks, Taylor.
I'm looking for an Acoustical Engineer to help me tune, do you know anyone? 
Can't wait to "finish" it, and tune it and hear it.
Man, I have a LOT to do.


----------



## ///Audience

doitor said:


> Thanks, Taylor.
> I'm looking for an Acoustical Engineer to help me tune, do you know anyone?
> Can't wait to "finish" it, and tune it and hear it.
> Man, I have a LOT to do.


haha im guessing your goin to padre in 2 weeks? maybe we can do a, "i tune yours, you tune mine" day.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> haha im guessing your goin to padre in 2 weeks? maybe we can do a, "i tune yours, you tune mine" day.


That would be GREAT.
See you there.


----------



## BigRed

Dr. Buwalda is who I would recommend for tuning.....but what do I know


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Dr. Buwalda is who I would recommend for tuning.....but what do I know


Of course he's going to give some Dr. love to my car.
Just a matter of logistics. 
1,200 miles between us. 
But once my system is up and running, it's going directly to Hybrid's Head Quarters.


----------



## ///Audience

man, the tuning alone makes me want to join team Hybrids.


----------



## doitor

Almost finished the false floor today, just need to carpet it.
Pictures.










































































Also carpeted the sub box.
Tomorrow I'll wire all the amps, H701, distro blocks, etc.
That's all for today.


----------



## BigRed

lookin good my brotha!!


----------



## ///Audience

man someones been busy! deffinatly looking exciting.

when are you projecting to be done?


----------



## HondAudio

doitor said:


> Here you can see the main power wire and the HU's power. Both in techflex and zip tied.


Am I correct in assuming the head unit's positive and ground are connected to the distribution blocks in the back, and only the ignition wire and dimmer lead are hooked up behind the dash?

I'm also going to assume the remote turn-on lead runs with the positive and ground as well?


----------



## azngotskills

nice work Jorge, keep it up


----------



## MajorChipHazard

really nice work,I love the way the W205 blends with the dash.


----------



## foosman

Great work my friend, can't wait to see and hear it this weekend. I think we both are going to make an impression..


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> man someones been busy! deffinatly looking exciting.
> 
> when are you projecting to be done?


Very busy.
It should be done today or tomorrow.
Big show this weekend.
See you there.


----------



## doitor

HondAudio said:


> Am I correct in assuming the head unit's positive and ground are connected to the distribution blocks in the back, and only the ignition wire and dimmer lead are hooked up behind the dash?
> 
> I'm also going to assume the remote turn-on lead runs with the positive and ground as well?


Only the positive comes from the distro block and it's fused there.
The ground is directly behind the radio.
Only the ignition on the car's harness is used, no dimmer. I always have the screen turned off.
Remote for the amps comes from the H701 on the amp rack.


----------



## doitor

foosman 100 said:


> Great work my friend, can't wait to see and hear it this weekend. I think we both are going to make an impression..


I also can't wait to hear the Hybrid Shelby. 
See you Friday.


----------



## Hardwrkr

Looks great Doiter. Looking forward to hearing your impressions after the changes are done.
Good luck this weekend.


----------



## ///Audience

doitor said:


> Very busy.
> It should be done today or tomorrow.
> Big show this weekend.
> See you there.


sadly my budget has turned for the worst... so i can barely afford to leave my dorm... but i should see you in the show scene soon enough!!

good luck in Padre man.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> sadly my budget has turned for the worst... so i can barely afford to leave my dorm... but i should see you in the show scene soon enough!!
> 
> good luck in Padre man.


Sorry to hear that.
See you in the lanes soon.


----------



## doitor

Very slow day today, but made some progress.
Having fun with wires. 









Power and ground wires techflexed.









Carpeted the false floor.









Also carpeted the part where the amps will be and made some other small changes.
Tomorrow is going to be a LOOOONG day.


----------



## ///Audience

looks much better than the last! if i were to change anything, it would be to apply some paint similar to the color material your wrapping with. It will make areas that didnt get covered less noticible (such as the smallll gap between the false floor and the floor of the trunk.)


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> looks much better than the last! if i were to change anything, it would be to apply some paint similar to the color material your wrapping with. It will make areas that didnt get covered less noticible (such as the smallll gap between the false floor and the floor of the trunk.)


Yes, way better than the last version.
My fabrication skill are getting slowly better.  
Thanks for the pointer.
That part is also going to be carpeted.


----------



## BigRed

awesome Doitor.....awesome!! Now get that car a lift will ya?


----------



## Genxx

Coming along great I like it. Works looks very good, can't wait to see the finished install. Keep the pics and progress coming.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

def. lookin good..
i like the amp distro setup..
turned out real nice..


----------



## HondAudio

doitor said:


> Only the positive comes from the distro block and it's fused there.
> The ground is directly behind the radio.
> Only the ignition on the car's harness is used, no dimmer. I always have the screen turned off.
> Remote for the amps comes from the H701 on the amp rack.


Nice, nice... I would have thought you would have grounded the HU with everything else to keep a star-ground topography, but the long ground line might introduce noise somehow. 

Is that orange flex-loom on the +12v line to indicate "don't cut this"?


----------



## doitor

HondAudio said:


> Is that orange flex-loom on the +12v line to indicate "don't cut this"?


Thanks guys.
The orange loom is factory wiring.
In that picture there's 0/1 main power, hu power, and factory wiring from the top down.


----------



## doitor

Took first place in my class at the Regional show this weekend at South Padre Island.
Got my golden ticket to World Finals. 
I'm REALLY tired, so will post a bigger comment with pics latter.


----------



## ///Audience

Congrats man! wish i could have been there.

Best of luck at Worlds.


----------



## drtool

Way to go. I'am not surprised at all. You sounded great with the old set up.


----------



## doitor

Thanks guys.
Forgot to post pictures of the "finished" install.
I will be making lot's of changes after hearing the judges.
Here are some pics.

Finished hatch.









The center part opened and you see this.









Distro block one. With power to the HU and the first 3 amps.









Distro block two. With power to the last 2 amps, H701 and power to the relay for the remotes.









Both distro blocks.









Sub amp, cable terminations. The rest of the amps are just like this also.
Power, ground and remote.









RCA's and speaker wires.









And that's it for now.


----------



## Genxx

Install looks great. Congrates on the show you earned it.


----------



## BigRed

Good job Doitor!! Awesome. Now what changes are you going to make?


----------



## chuyler1

What kinds of changes did the judges recommend?


----------



## syd-monster

A 1st place, well rewarded!! Congrats.
+1 on the judges comments??


----------



## doitor

Thanks guys.
Changes are mostly on the attention to detail part. I did this in one week and there are a lot of parts to improve.
There are also more "radical" changes that I have been thinking, but that is "Top Secret" until I decide if I'm doing it or not.
And NO, BigRed, I'm not getting any type of air saw or making any kind of holes in the car.


----------



## BigRed

ahh man......I was getting all dreamy about it


----------



## Superstretch18

The finished product came out awesome!

Out of curiousity, have you had any problems with heat build-up in the amp rack? I realize that you have allowed for ventilation, but it still seems like a lot of juice running through a contained area.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> ahh man......I was getting all dreamy about it


LOL.
Stop it.....
No holes.


----------



## doitor

Superstretch18 said:


> The finished product came out awesome!
> 
> Out of curiousity, have you had any problems with heat build-up in the amp rack? I realize that you have allowed for ventilation, but it still seems like a lot of juice running through a contained area.



Thanks.
No heat problems yet.
I've only played the system 4 straight hours so far. The amps do get hot, but no thermal protection.
One of the changes will be to get some high flow fans in there just to be on the safe side for everyday use. It get really hot over here in summer.
I see you live in Miramar, that's where JL Audio HQ's are.


----------



## doitor

Pic of the trophy.
This thing is HUGE.
Still waiting for the pics of the show.
My brothers in law where the "official photographers", but I think Budweiser got the best of them. LOL.


----------



## ssmith100

Doitor,

Having any current issues with your car with that many amps. I'm only running a 450/4 and 500/1 in my "v" with 0 gauge power wire and the big three upgrade and I'm getting some dimming on interior lights. Alternator is 145 amp so that's not a problem. I want to add another 300/2 but a little scared because of the current issue.

Shane


----------



## doitor

Hi Shane, no problems so far.
I normally play my system at a ver "moderate" volume, but I don't have any dimming.
I just have a couple of days with it so haven't played it at "full volume".
Will be getting a new battery and already did the "big 3".


----------



## ssmith100

Thanks Doitor. I have the same situation at moderate levels........everything is fine. When I start getting into it pretty good and that 12w6v2 starts moving some air I get the dimming. With the JL's having regulated power supplies I didn't think that would be a problem but I've got it.

Shane


----------



## Superstretch18

doitor said:


> Thanks.
> No heat problems yet.
> I've only played the system 4 straight hours so far. The amps do get hot, but no thermal protection.
> One of the changes will be to get some high flow fans in there just to be on the safe side for everyday use. It get really hot over here in summer.
> I see you live in Miramar, that's where JL Audio HQ's are.


Can I tell you; I never realized that JL was so close! My house is about 4 miles away! Tops! I should check and see if they're marketing department is hiring...


----------



## Ge0

Its been a while, but let me see if I remember some espanol...

Yo feliz que usted tenga exito. Continue con su diversion.

Adios,

J0rge or Ge0rge


----------



## doitor

Ge0 said:


> Its been a while, but let me see if I remember some espanol...
> 
> Yo feliz que usted tenga exito. Continue con su diversion.
> 
> Adios,
> 
> J0rge or Ge0rge


That's GREAT GeO.
Nice spanish, my friend.
Thanks.


----------



## doitor

Superstretch18 said:


> Can I tell you; I never realized that JL was so close! My house is about 4 miles away! Tops! I should check and see if they're marketing department is hiring...


When you start working for them, don't forget about your friend over at DIY.


----------



## Ge0

doitor said:


> That's GREAT GeO.
> Nice spanish, my friend.
> Thanks.


Trabaje en Monterrey hace 6 anos. Voy a Guadalajara en el negocio. 

Heh...

To be honest I have never had formal training. Most of what I know I picked up from co-workers trying to get me in trouble or in the "table dance" while in deep and meaningful conversation with the bailarines . It is difficult when my mother asks me to say something in Spanish. You have to really think twice  . 

Ge0


----------



## doitor

My brother lives in Monterrey. I live a couple of hours, just in the border with the US.
That's all the spanish you'll ever need. LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Pic of the trophy ceremony.



















foosman here's your trophy, along with the two guys that ruined your return trip. LOL.


----------



## HondAudio

Super-clean install. Any particular reason you used all-black TechFlex? I'm going to do different colors.


----------



## doitor

HondAudio said:


> Super-clean install. Any particular reason you used all-black TechFlex? I'm going to do different colors.


I also love the multicolor techflex and wanted to use it.
If all my wiring was hidden that would be the way to go.
Like you noticed, I love clean, non-flashy installs, so I just decided to color code the heatshrink at the end of each wire, to still be able to id them but without it looking like a raimbow when I open the false floor.
I might give it a try in a next version of the system.


----------



## BigRed

you must really be special......I did'nt get an official team hybrid shirt


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> you must really be special......I did'nt get an official team hybrid shirt


Just tell Scott that I'm OK with you having one and he will send you one. 
j/k


----------



## martycash

Damm you Americans have big Trophy's, Very deserved though, i love clean installs, obviously it must sound sweet, where to next?????


----------



## drake78

doitor said:


> Pic of the trophy ceremony.


AHHH, tophies, makes me wanna run down the local shop and get one made.


----------



## BigRed

ahhh yes.....trophies. these are mine from db drag. I won a world record in Iasca in pro stock 2, and took top honors at dbdrag finals in San Mateo this last year


----------



## Lggodoy

Congratulations for the equipment, only thing top! 

The installation also this very clean!


----------



## drake78

BigRed said:


> ahhh yes.....trophies. these are mine from db drag.


WOW, looks like you had great success with db drag. I am quiet jealous of your trophy shrine.


----------



## doitor

martycash said:


> Damm you Americans have big Trophy's, Very deserved though, i love clean installs, obviously it must sound sweet, where to next?????


Thanks.
Where next? I need to clean it up a lot and will play some more with speaker placement and tunning.
Still need a lot of work.


----------



## Boostedrex

Congrats on the well deserved win Doitor!! I'm glad to see that things are going your way.

Now it's your turn Jim, what are you waiting for??


----------



## BigRed

any show within 500 miles would be nice.


----------



## doitor

Thanks guys.
And BigRed, in that org. the bigger the trophy equals bigger hearing loss, right?


----------



## ACRucrazy

This thread is still goin! Congrats and I still think of "Doritos" when I read this thread...

mmmmm... doritos....


----------



## BigRed

what? I can't hear u


----------



## chad

drake78 said:


> AHHH, tophies, makes me wanna run down the local shop and get one made.


I'll do that too, you give me yours, I'll give you mine and we will have both won someting! Sounds like a plan 

Congrats Doitor!


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> what? I can't hear u


If you can't even hear what I'm typing, you deserve a much bigger trophy, Red.  
j/k

Thanks guys.


----------



## nacholibres

doitor said:


> If you can't even hear what I'm typing, you deserve a much bigger trophy, Red.
> j/k
> 
> Thanks guys.


hey doitor no habia visto tu istalacion esta muy bien hecha y tampoco tuve tiempo de escucharla en la isla espero verte pronto para que me dejes escuchar tu coche saludos ....... IGNACIO TORRES TEAM DB DRIVEN


----------



## doitor

Thanks, Nacho.
Right now it's all torn apart.
Lot's of changes to do.
But sure, we live close.
Anytime you come to the Mcallen area or I go to your area I'll pm you.
Let me pm you my US cell phone.

Jorge.


----------



## Fixtion

doitor said:


> Thanks, Nacho.
> Right now it's all torn apart.
> Lot's of changes to do.
> But sure, we live close.
> Anytime you come to the Mcallen area or I go to your area I'll pm you.
> Let me pm you my US cell phone.
> 
> Jorge.


you could hit up harlingen on your way ;] ;]

*-fixtion*


----------



## doitor

Fixtion said:


> you could hit up harlingen on your way ;] ;]
> 
> *-fixtion*


You live in Harlingen??
We are way to close.
Anytime you want to do a mini DIY get together I'm in.

Jorge.


----------



## ///Audience

yall should have all come to south padre last week! i was deffinatly there but not concentrating to much on audio...


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> yall should have all come to south padre last week! i was deffinatly there but not concentrating to much on audio...


Where you the drunk guy running naked giving necklaces to all the ladies? 
Right place just a couple of week late. 

Jorge.


----------



## kappa546

dang so theres a few of you in or around harlingen? i fly there to follow up with my surgeon, as i matter of fact i'll be there on 4/15. we should do lunch if you're open


----------



## Fixtion

ahh, i'll still be in barcelona in april. anything happening may?

in may i'll be starting my build with hopes of completing, and readying to compete.

*-fixtion*


----------



## doitor

kappa546 said:


> as i matter of fact i'll be there on 4/15. we should do lunch if you're open


I'm in.
DIY Harlingen mini meet is on. 

Jorge.


----------



## kappa546

sounds good. i'll contact you when the date approaches. my usual routine is I arrive at the airport, take a cab to valley baptist medical center, then head back to the airport (usually have to waste a couple of hours there), then head back around 6ish.


----------



## doitor

Fixtion said:


> ahh, i'll still be in barcelona in april. anything happening may?
> 
> may i'll be starting my build and i hope to complete it by summers end, and ready to compete.
> 
> *-fixtion*


Now I remeber you.
Sorry, very bad memory.
Any time is ok with me.
If you also need help with your build, I'll help you.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

kappa546 said:


> sounds good. i'll contact you when the date approaches. my usual routine is I arrive at the airport, take a cab to valley baptist medical center, then head back to the airport (usually have to waste a couple of hours there), then head back around 6ish.


Great.
Can't wait.


----------



## nacholibres

doitor said:


> Thanks, Nacho.
> Right now it's all torn apart.
> Lot's of changes to do.
> But sure, we live close.
> Anytime you come to the Mcallen area or I go to your area I'll pm you.
> Let me pm you my US cell phone.
> 
> Jorge.


hey george i give you my cell phone number is 956 522 3048 call me see ya soon NACHO TORRES TEAM DB DRIVEN


----------



## foosman

How come you won't help me with mine??


----------



## doitor

foosman 100 said:


> How come you won't help me with mine??


I would LOVE to get my hands on that Shelby, Foos. 
Just set date and time, and I'll be there.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

Now, damn it, Now. You know I get impatient.


----------



## doitor

foosman 100 said:


> Now, damn it, Now. You know I get impatient.


Stop bumping this old thread, Foos.  
And be patient, the Hybrid CX-7 is going in for MAYOR audio overhaul soon. 

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Teaser Alert:

Got this in a couple of days ago.
If all goes well in a couple of weeks, I should have the first all HAT 5.1 surround system IN THE WORLD. 

Upper dash with grills.









Upper dash without grills









Center without grill. It's 5 1/2 x 4 inches.









Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

ummmmmmmmmmmmm.......I don't know about being the first. I've been rollin with 5.1 HAT style for a while 

But.....good luck on that. I hope it sounds fantastic!!


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm.......I don't know about being the first. I've been rollin with 5.1 HAT style for a while
> 
> But.....good luck on that. I hope it sounds fantastic!!


What brand of rear speakers and center channel do you have?

J.


----------



## glidn

Hey Doitor

Firstly let me say you have done a great job on both install's thus far.
secondly, what ever happened to the L3/L4 pods you where making but never showed a finished product of?

Lastly keep up the good work, 

P.S. Thanks to you and the Likes of Big Red i'm strongly considering Hybrid Audio Front stage for my car too now.


----------



## BigRed

hybrid 

glidn, glad you have enjoyed our builds. Doiter and I have found a home speakerwise


----------



## doitor

glidn said:


> Hey Doitor
> 
> Firstly let me say you have done a great job on both install's thus far.
> secondly, what ever happened to the L3/L4 pods you where making but never showed a finished product of?
> 
> Lastly keep up the good work,
> 
> P.S. Thanks to you and the Likes of Big Red i'm strongly considering Hybrid Audio Front stage for my car too now.


Thanks glidn.
Never liked how the pods turned out. Made some temporary ones for some shows but put them behind the apillars fully covered with cloth.
And sure, I'll keep up the work.
Great to hear you are considering HAT for you car. 

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> hybrid
> 
> glidn, glad you have enjoyed our builds. Doiter and I have found a home speakerwise


x2.
And you HAVE to send me pictures of your center channel and rear HAT speaker, NOW. 

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Started the project yesterday.
Let's just say that it was a lot of fun taking the dash apart and I wont take you thru that torture of all the dash disasembly pics.
But this is what I ended up with.



















After some abs trimming I ended up with an L4 on each corner of the dash.


















Since I cut some plastic, I need to let some glue cure for two days before I can continue.
And since I had some free time, I decided to gut the interior again to do some more deadening. Ordered some VComp from BQuiet that should be here in a couple of days.
I'm also going to take the chance to improve the wiring.
So at the end of the day I ended up with my car totally striped, no seats, no dash, no carpet.
I had a layer of closed cell foam on the floor but took it out to prepare for the VComp.














































All in all it was a fun day.
No shows near so now I can take my time and do it right.

Jorge.


----------



## kappa546

sweet! riding your bicycle to work then Jorge?


----------



## doitor

kappa546 said:


> sweet! riding your bicycle to work then Jorge?


No. I'm taking the Ferrari to work.
j/k
Taking the wife's minivan.

Jorge.


----------



## ///Audience

bwahaha the official HAT minivan.

do it.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> bwahaha the official HAT minivan.
> 
> do it.


Now that you mention it I have enough speakers to do the minivan also.
But I think I'm going to concentrate on the Mazda first.
Jorge.


----------



## 96dak

minivans dont deserve HAT's, fed ex will be at your place in the morning to pick them up for me  great build so far. i wonder, is there a hybrid dealer in canada?


----------



## doitor

96dak said:


> minivans dont deserve HAT's, fed ex will be at your place in the morning to pick them up for me  great build so far. i wonder, is there a hybrid dealer in canada?


LOL.
Thanks for letting my know.
I'll pack them very good for you.
Which ones you want?
I only have L1's, Pro L1's, L3's, L4's and L8's.
Sorry no L6's.

Jorge.


----------



## 96dak

ill take L8's, L4's and L1's will do, door panels arent painted yet so i can change for the 8's. so i pay shipping and were even eh


----------



## doitor

96dak said:


> ill take L8's, L4's and L1's will do, door panels arent painted yet so i can change for the 8's. so i pay shipping and were even eh


Fedex came this morning.

Jorge.


----------



## 96dak

did ya at least give them what i wanted?????????????:


----------



## foosman

Last show for me till Tulsa, ready to come spend a few days and hull out the Shelby? Hell, your a Dr. and obvoiusly rich. You can afford to work on my car too.


----------



## doitor

Since most of my car is in my living room, I decided to improve the wiring a bit.
Didn't wanted to rewire everything so decided to take the DIY, cheap route on this one.
My solution, color zip ties.
I already had all the wires covered in black Techflex, so just put some color zip ties to id them

Power wire. Driver's side. Red zip ties, of course.



















Speaker wire bundle. Passenger's side. Green zip ties.










Optical and Ai Net cables. Center of the car. Yellow zip ties.



















Waiting for some B-quiet Vcomp to improve the floor.
That's all, folks.

Jorge.


----------



## ///Audience

very nice man! however it looks like alot of your deadening isnt laying to well on your floor!


----------



## syd-monster

Nice little touch there... something most of dont think about either. Hope to see the "completed" article one day


----------



## doitor

syd-monster said:


> Nice little touch there... something most of dont think about either.


Thanks.



syd-monster said:


> Hope to see the "completed" article one day


Me too.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

More than an update, just wanted to share with you guys what UPS left at my door yesterday.


























































































Can't wait to install this beast.

Jorge


----------



## kiko

niiice jorge ! 

now welcome to the royal HU's market


----------



## doitor

Micro update.
New HU is in. I had 2 single din's before the W205 and didn't liked them. The look lost in that huge dashboard. But the P9 is a different story. Don't know why but I realy like the look of it in there.




























Didn't had a chance to hear it because I'm also changing the amp rack. 
Added some B-quiet Vcomp, and will change the design of the rack.










Jorge


----------



## mobeious

want to sell the alpine stuff? if so i got dibs


----------



## foosman

I really like the look too


----------



## doitor

mobeious said:


> want to sell the alpine stuff? if so i got dibs


First need to play with the P9 to see if I like it more than my Alpine combo.
I have the W205, two H701's and two C701's.
There's a friend that already has first dib's on it, but if he backs up I'll let you know.

Jorge.


----------



## sporty_drew

Looks nice in there. I'm looking forward to hearing what one you like better.


----------



## Fran82

Looks like the P9 matches the factory trim pretty close, maybe that's why it fits in nicely. Looking forward to seeing all the other changes in the works.


----------



## captainobvious

jorge, that P9 setup looks sweet. Looks brand new in fact!
UPS should be delivering my goodies this week as well (L1pro, L4  )

Let us know if that P9 setup gave you any significant difference.


----------



## doitor

sporty_drew said:


> Looks nice in there. I'm looking forward to hearing what one you like better.


Thanks.
Me too.
Just need to get the amp rack back in.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

captainobvious said:


> jorge, that P9 setup looks sweet. Looks brand new in fact!
> UPS should be delivering my goodies this week as well (L1pro, L4  )
> 
> Let us know if that P9 setup gave you any significant difference.


Thanks.
The P9 in MINT.
The procesor has some really minor scratches, but that's hidden.
And congratulations on the HAT speakers.
Please let me know what you think of them once you install them.
If I can help you in any way, just let me know.
Also sure, I'll post about the differences between both combos.
The P9 procesor is way superior in build quality and it has more DAC's.
My only concern right now is the x-over points. The P9 is some what limited on the midrange HP and the midbass LP. 
Let's see how it sounds.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

The veredict is in.
Played with the P9 for a week and decided it wasn't for me.
One "problem" for me are the x-over points between the midbass and midrange. It won't allow me to play the midrange lower then 200 hz and the midbass higher than 250 hz. The other "problem" for me is the lack of "gadgets" on the P9.
Dont get me wrong, the P9 is a AWESOME sq unit, and it sounds better than the H701, but it doesn't fit my install.
To sume it up, if I where to purpose build and sq car, the P9 would be in it. For a daily driver that competes ocasionally, the Alpine's for me.
So right now, the "weak link" in my system is the H701, so decided to stop fooling around and solve that problem with this.










































To you Alabama boys, please don't hate me. (Local joke with Thumper and Bikin). LOL.
I'll plug it in this weekend, see/hear it and report back.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> The veredict is in.
> Played with the P9 for a week and decided it wasn't for me.
> One "problem" for me are the x-over points between the midbass and midrange. It won't allow me to play the midrange lower then 200 hz and the midbass higher than 250 hz. The other "problem" for me is the lack of "gadgets" on the P9.
> Dont get me wrong, the P9 is a AWESOME sq unit, and it sounds better than the H701, but it doesn't fit my install.
> To sume it up, if I where to purpose build and sq car, the P9 would be in it. For a daily driver that competes ocasionally, the Alpine's for me.
> So right now, the "weak link" in my system is the H701, so decided to stop fooling around and solve that problem with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you Alabama boys, please don't hate me. (Local joke with Thumper and Bikin). LOL.
> I'll plug it in this weekend, see/hear it and report back.
> 
> Jorge.


I hate you  just kidding LOVE THAT HEAD UNIT. 
Where do you find those HU???????


----------



## doitor

It's not a HU.
It's a procesor.
I bought it over at elitecaraudio.
I will use the W205 (soon the W505), as a transport and the H900 will replace the H701.
It has a single din display and a remote, but I wont install either because I will tune with a laptop.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

*droooooool*


----------



## quality_sound

I thought you had to run the F#1 Hu with the H900.


----------



## doitor

quality_sound said:


> I thought you had to run the F#1 Hu with the H900.


There are two F#1 procesors.
The H900 was the first but you can use any HU with it. It has like the H701, RCA inputs and 3 optical Toslink inputs, along with 11 outputs.
The H990 was the second generation and the last F#1 procesor. That one uses a "firewire" connection between the HU and procesor, and can only be used with the DVI-9990 (HU), and if you want a screen you can add the TMI-M990.
That's why the H900 is better. You can use any HU as a transport and do all the processing in the H900.
It's the only procesor that I know of that allows you to do a 3 way front stage + rear's + center channel + subs, all active.

Jorge


----------



## BigRed

FINALLY!!  I knew you would see it my way  lol


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> FINALLY!!  I knew you would see it my way  lol


I'm slowly listening to you, Red.
I've also just bought an airsaw.

Jorge.


----------



## azngotskills

Damn Jorge, congrats on the acquiring an H900!!!  Hopefully i will get to hear your new recreation some day


----------



## doitor

azngotskills said:


> Damn Jorge, congrats on the acquiring an H900!!!  Hopefully i will get to hear your new recreation some day


Thanks
And anytime.
I'm all open doors.
Next time I go to Houston, I'll let you know.

Jorge.


----------



## jayhawkblk

Jorge I had looked and looked for an H900 before I went with the H990. You are going to love that unit. cant wait to see how the car turns out. My car is going through some growing pains right now but hopefully things will get better.


----------



## CRD

Hey Jorge, don't forget to post Videos on how the CX-7 sounds


----------



## doitor

jayhawkblk said:


> Jorge I had looked and looked for an H900 before I went with the H990. You are going to love that unit. cant wait to see how the car turns out. My car is going through some growing pains right now but hopefully things will get better.


I looked for the H900 for about 6 months and finally got this one.
The 990 is the next step, but I don't like the fact that you also need the HU.
Can't wait to see your new install, jayhawkblk.
If you are taking out all of that premium equipment, I can only imagine what you are putting it now.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

crd said:


> Hey Jorge, don't forget to post Videos on how the CX-7 sounds


Videos of how it sounds?
That's going to be tricky.
Let me know what you want and I'll send you one.

Jorge.


----------



## mobeious

jorge where did u find the H900


----------



## doitor

mobeious said:


> jorge where did u find the H900


Over at elitecaraudio.

Jorge.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Good find, I'd probably snag one for processing if they didn't pop up once in a blue moon. When they do, they are a good 1500 bucks, usually more LOL


----------



## captainobvious

I think I just sh*t myself.

Wow, good pickup. I can see your concern with the crossover points. Where are you currently crossing your mids at? 200 isnt THAT bad especially with a capable midbass.
I woul dprobably prefer around 150hz or so though, as Im sure you probably would as well.

SO let me get this straight...you have that beautiful display unit and its gonna sit in a box ?


----------



## doitor

Kenny_Cox said:


> Good find, I'd probably snag one for processing if they didn't pop up once in a blue moon. When they do, they are a good 1500 bucks, usually more LOL


Lol on the blue moon thing.
And yes, that's the "normal" price on one of this.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

captainobvious said:


> I think I just sh*t myself.
> 
> Wow, good pickup. I can see your concern with the crossover points. Where are you currently crossing your mids at? 200 isnt THAT bad especially with a capable midbass.
> I woul dprobably prefer around 150hz or so though, as Im sure you probably would as well.
> 
> SO let me get this straight...you have that beautiful display unit and its gonna sit in a box ?


Right now I have the L3's playing down to 160 hz with the H701, and will be changing to the L4 pretty soon.
And yes, display and remote will stay in the box.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

Ok, I got dibs when you change this one out. Wishful thinking. Go Boy, I'm glad you got one.


----------



## BlackSapphire

I went through all 36 pages and there was no pics of a 'finished pod'.... ever! 

Congrats on your competition results Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

Thats top secret sapphire  Even I have'nt seen them


----------



## doitor

foosman 100 said:


> Ok, I got dibs when you change this one out. Wishful thinking. Go Boy, I'm glad you got one.


LOL.
I'm almost certain that this one is staying in for a long time.
But sure Foos, you got dibs on it.

Jorge


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> I went through all 36 pages and there was no pics of a 'finished pod'.... ever!
> 
> Congrats on your competition results Jorge.


No need to read it all, you just needed to ask, BlackSapphire.
This is the current version of the pods.


































Right now I have the L3's (soon L4's) in the kicks.
Secret revealed for you, Red.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hey Jorge, how are the L1s working in the a-pillars? You happy with their response in that configuration?

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Hey Jorge, how are the L1s working in the a-pillars? You happy with their response in that configuration?
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


I really like them like that.
I still have a few front stage configurations that I will try.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

careful......airsaws are addicting


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> careful......airsaws are addicting


I know.
Have you ever seen a convertible CX-7?

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Here's something you don't see every day.
The H900 is a HUGE and HEAVY mofo. It's bigger than my 300/4's and weights a bit more (almost 12 pounds)










Can you say 11 outpus vs 8?










Can you say FIBER OPTIC?










And to all of you with dirty minds, NO. The P9 ain't doing nasty things to the H900.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

Jorge, get the 701 man.....the 900 is overrated!!  lol


----------



## jonnyanalog

foosman 100 said:


> Ok, I got dibs when you change this one out. Wishful thinking. Go Boy, I'm glad you got one.


Can I call dibs on yer 5.1k?!!!


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Jorge, get the 701 man.....the 900 is overrated!!  lol


Now get your ideas straight, man.
And I also have the H701, but that's in the car right now.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

Sounds to me like you need to go ahead and dump that overrated H900 on some poor unsuspecting sucker (like me) and stay with that H701.


----------



## doitor

foosman 100 said:


> Sounds to me like you need to go ahead and dump that overrated H900 on some poor unsuspecting sucker (like me) and stay with that H701.


Do you want the H900 for your birthday, foos?
Wait, it's TODAY.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, buddy.
Have a good one.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

Quite a nice offering, I think I will accept your gracious gift. j/k


----------



## doitor

This past weekend I went to my first show in Mexico. Very big and cool show at the beach in Tampico. It's a joined USACi, IASCA and dB Drag show.
I was the first one to arrive.














































Some cool cars.























































Dave "Fishman" Rivera shared his car audio story.










It was a two day show but I only went the first day. Sunday it was father's day and I wasn't going to miss that for the world.
I took first place in IASCA Rookie and second in Intermediate Consumer in USACi. A friend that was going to stay and call me, also left early, so I need to ask around.
But with that show now I have:

1.- Invite to USACi Mexico Finals
2.- Invite to USACi World Finals.
3.- Invite to IASCA Mexico Finals
4.- Invite to IASCA World Finals.

So, mission accomplished for my first year in competition.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

Good job Jorge!!! Bravo!


----------



## mojako

you are my idol Doitor!

can you post pix of your a-pillar pods?


----------



## CRD

So what setup are you running now? PICS?


----------



## doitor

crd said:


> So what setup are you running now? PICS?


Right now,
L1's in the a pillars.
L3's in the kicks
L8's in the doors
12w6v2's in the back

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

mojako said:


> you are my idol Doitor!
> 
> can you post pix of your a-pillar pods?


Don't have the pod's right now.
I'm going for a two seat car, so only the L1's in the pillars right now.


























I have the L3's in the kicks off axis and will change them for the L4's next weekend.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

Jorge,
Will you be hiding the tweeters via cloth, or the like, or will you leave them exposed?


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Jorge,
> Will you be hiding the tweeters via cloth, or the like, or will you leave them exposed?


I'm going to hide them for the big shows, but wanted to show them at the Tampico show.
I'm the only one in Mexico with HAT so far and want to change that.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> Right now,
> L1's in the a pillars.
> L3's in the kicks
> L8's in the doors
> 12w6v2's in the back
> 
> Jorge.


I want to see your CX-7 in action  no videos? This would give me boost to finish mine sooner 

Also what HU and sound processor are you currently using?


----------



## doitor

crd said:


> I want to see your CX-7 in action  no videos? This would give me boost to finish mine sooner
> 
> Also what HU and sound processor are you currently using?


Don't have any videos, but I'll try and send you one a bit later.
Right now Alpine W205/H701.
Waiting in my home and getting installed Sunday W505/H900.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> Don't have any videos, but I'll try and send you one a bit later.
> Right now Alpine W205/H701.
> Waiting in my home and getting installed Sunday W505/H900.
> 
> Jorge.


----------



## Dougie085

Do you find the W205 a bit cumbersome when controlling the H701 with it? Been thinking about this combo as the iPod features and what not are very nice but I've heard the W200 is a lot better.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


>


Stop the hatting Alabama boy.
j/k buddy.
Hate all you want.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> Stop the *hatting* Alabama boy.
> j/k buddy.
> Hate all you want.
> 
> Jorge.


Was this a pun? Someon's got Hybrid Audio on their minds... 


I don't hate. I'm just extremely jealous.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Was this a pun? Someon's got Hybrid Audio on their minds...
> 
> I don't hate. I'm just extremely jealous.


LOL.
It's all in good clean fun.

Jorge.


----------



## Boostedrex

Congrats on the win Jorge!! That's killer bro. Now you need to get the "upgrade bug," strip all of that gear out of your car in favor of newer gear and send all of the old stuff to me. I have no problems paying the shipping. ROFL!!  Congrats again.

Zach


----------



## doitor

Boostedrex said:


> Congrats on the win Jorge!! That's killer bro. Now you need to get the "upgrade bug," strip all of that gear out of your car in favor of newer gear and send all of the old stuff to me. I have no problems paying the shipping. ROFL!!  Congrats again.
> 
> Zach


Thanks, Zach.
The "upgrade bug" already bit me.
Changes for the next Sundays.

1.- W205 out, W505 in.
2.- H701 out, H900 in.
3.- HAT L3's out, HAT L4's in.
4.- "Old" amp rack out, "New and Improved" amp rack in.

And thanks for the offer to pay the shipping. LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## Dougie085

Dougie085 said:


> Do you find the W205 a bit cumbersome when controlling the H701 with it? Been thinking about this combo as the iPod features and what not are very nice but I've heard the W200 is a lot better.


Not sure if you missed this or something.


----------



## doitor

Dougie085 said:


> Do you find the W205 a bit cumbersome when controlling the H701 with it? Been thinking about this combo as the iPod features and what not are very nice but I've heard the W200 is a lot better.


Sorry.
The graphic interfase on the W200 is better for the H701. (Mostly the eq part).
I got used and really liked both the W205 and C701 when controlling the H701. 
I got the W205 because I couldn't find a new W200.
The Ipod control is better and fasted on the W205. I LOVE that part.
There's always a trade off.

Jorge.


----------



## Boostedrex

Jorge, you need to skip the next several Sunday install thing so that you can fly up for Marv's BBQ!! It would be cool to meet you in person sometime.


----------



## Dougie085

Yeah I'm not sure why alpine had such a nice graphic interface on the W200 and then ditched it in the W205 and W505. We need a programmer to right our own software for it  And then just flash it so we get all worlds!


----------



## mobeious

i have dibs on that H701 thats commin out


----------



## slvrtsunami

Doitor, you are doing what I wish I could be doing. I know its alot of work and possible tensions with the family, but in the end you can look back and say that you did it your way. Congrats on a great first year competing. It brought back some memories of my past.


----------



## doitor

Boostedrex said:


> Jorge, you need to skip the next several Sunday install thing so that you can fly up for Marv's BBQ!! It would be cool to meet you in person sometime.


I'm sure Marv's BBQ is going to be awesome, but I'm on the other coast and on another country.
I have only a few weeks to do version 83 of the amp rack if I want to make it on time to my next show.
I'm sure we'll meet sometime.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Dougie085 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why alpine had such a nice graphic interface on the W200 and then ditched it in the W205 and W505. We need a programmer to right our own software for it  And then just flash it so we get all worlds!


Alpine has done some pretty weird things with the W200/W205/W505 hu's.
First the graphic interfase. It looks like it's going backwards.
Then the Optical Cable. Why change the readily available, cheap Toslink for a special cable with one "propietary" side and Toslink on the other and $100 dlls.
I wasn't an Alpine fan until the SQ bug bit me, but still pretty weird what Alpine does.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

mobeious said:


> i have dibs on that H701 thats commin out


Yes, you do.

Jorge.


----------



## Dougie085

I've always been an Alpine fan but yeah for the past few years they have done some weird stuff.


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> Doitor, you are doing what I wish I could be doing. I know its alot of work and possible tensions with the family, but in the end you can look back and say that you did it your way. Congrats on a great first year competing. It brought back some memories of my past.


I talked and got the OK from my wife before really getting into this. She has been AWESOME, and supports me 100%. Without her help and support, I wouldn't be doing all of this.
That's what I want to be able to say. I'm the only one getting my hands in that car. I'm not paying an installer to do the work for me. So when I do well at a show it's me, not my installer that got me there.
Thanks for the congrats.

Jorge.


----------



## mobeious

doitor said:


> I'm the only one getting my hands in that car. I'm not paying an installer to do the work for me. So when I do well at a show it's me, not my installer that got me there.
> Thanks for the congrats.
> 
> Jorge.


thats the way it should be


----------



## quest51210

jorge, is not only a great home bred installer but a great medical resource.

jorge es una persona bien fina!


----------



## BigRed

I heard Dr. Jorge give viagra to all that listen to his car. He guarantees wood after you listen to it


----------



## doitor

quest51210 said:


> jorge, is not only a great home bred installer but a great medical resource.
> 
> jorge es una persona bien fina!


Thanks.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> I heard Dr. Jorge give viagra to all that listen to his car. He guarantees wood after you listen to it


So that's why you want to fly from Cali to Mexico just to hear my car.

Jorge.


----------



## Boostedrex

BigRed said:


> I heard Dr. Jorge give viagra to all that listen to his car. He guarantees wood after you listen to it


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Funny, I heard the very same thing.


----------



## doitor

Boostedrex said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Funny, I heard the very same thing.


Who is spreading the "rumor"?
You know I'm sponsored by Viagra, right?

Jorge.


----------



## mobeious

jorge where is my 701? haha


----------



## doitor

mobeious said:


> jorge where is my 701? haha


Still in my car.
It should come off this weekend if all goes as planned.

Jorge.


----------



## mobeious

sweet


----------



## mojako

doitor said:


> Don't have the pod's right now.
> I'm going for a two seat car, so only the L1's in the pillars right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the L3's in the kicks off axis and will change them for the L4's next weekend.
> 
> Jorge.


Thanks for posting the pic Jorge.

Do you lose detail because the tweets are way off axis? Are you planning to aim them a little towards the listener?

We have very similar a-pillars! But my tweeters are deep. So i will probably have to build pods for em'


----------



## doitor

mojako said:


> Thanks for posting the pic Jorge.
> 
> Do you lose detail because the tweets are way off axis? Are you planning to aim them a little towards the listener?
> 
> We have very similar a-pillars! But my tweeters are deep. So i will probably have to build pods for em'


It's all compromise.
The L1's are playing from 8000 Hz up.
In that location they follow the contour of the windshield.
You loose some detail and stage width, but you gain depth.
I'm going to try them slightly on axis and totally on axis.

Jorge.


----------



## CHACHO

well ,I had the opportunity to listen doitor s mazda at show last weekend ,the sound is exellent as well as the install.
congratulations doitor and it was a pleasure to meet you.

chacho


----------



## doitor

CHACHO said:


> well ,I had the opportunity to listen doitor s mazda at show last weekend ,the sound is exellent as well as the install.
> congratulations doitor and it was a pleasure to meet you.
> 
> chacho


Glad you liked it.
Your truck is also amazing. 
Also a pleasure meeting you.

Jogre.


----------



## CRD

Any updates?


----------



## doitor

No.
Waiting for more supplies and most important TIME.
Been way to busy.

Jorge


----------



## foosman

You are only busy when you put silly things like family, work, etc. b4 what is really important. See you soon my friend.


----------



## CRD

foosman 100 said:


> You are only busy when you put silly things like family, work, etc. b4 what is really important. See you soon my friend.


For me now I have time during the weekend, but I have to be brave to go outside and work on the CX-7 even in the garage the heat and humidity in Florida is to much. I'm going to wally world later to buy a nice industrial type of fan to work in the garage. Just now the temp outside of wife mazda 6 temp display was 108


----------



## doitor

Another micro update, guys.
L3's are out, L4's are in.
Some pics.

The original holes weren't big enough to fit the L4's, so I had to cut some sheetmetal. 
Just cut half inch more and they fitted.










Then made some cardboard templates and trasfered them to 3/4 inch MDF.










Used a router to cut the mounting hole and drilled the screw holes. I only needed two "bafles" but did 4 to practice.










Chamfered the back of the bafle with a rotary tool.



















Used T-nuts with some cyanoacrilate glue with accelerator to help them stay in place.



















Used PL400 industrial strength glue and a couple of sheet metal screws to get them in place and left them to cure.










Filled the "enclosure" with B-quiet ultimate and polyfill.
Used a couple of layers over the baffle.
Got the L4's in place with with hex security screws.




























And with the kicks in place.



















And now for the important stuff, SOUND.
I'll sume it up like this: 
HUGE difference.
I haven't played with the eq, but the sound is way better.
Listened last night to a couple of songs.
Tonality is amazing.
Everything sounds so real.
It's very easy now with eyes closed, to fool you into thinking you are not in a car.
All my music sounds different. Much better.
LOVE THE L4's.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

Very very nice. what happened with the dash speakers?


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> Very very nice. what happened with the dash speakers?


I'm shooting for a two seat car, so right now the pillar/dash idea is on hold.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> I'm shooting for a two seat car, so right now the pillar/dash idea is on hold.
> 
> Jorge.


You know something I haven't heard the system from the rear seats, I'm checking that today. 

I have some Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 PC speakers that sound amazing, reducing the bass you can pop up the volume and they sound loud and clear with a nice midbass sound and super clear vocals and highs. 

I would like to find a similar speaker in size with at least 50wRMS power handling. I have seen them on installs but don't know the brand.

The speakers I'm talking about is the ones behind the capacitor. For a PC speaker without subwoofer they sound excellent.


----------



## CRD

Now that I have mine setup 3-way on the front only, I hear the subwoofer to far away, I don't know if you experience this in your cx-7, but I wish I could have the subwoofer behind my seat , the rear doors speaker not been installed really creates a gap in my system.


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> Now that I have mine setup 3-way on the front only, I hear the subwoofer to far away, I don't know if you experience this in your cx-7, but I wish I could have the subwoofer behind my seat , the rear doors speaker not been installed really creates a gap in my system.


You can solve that problem with T/A and phase.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> You can solve that problem with T/A and phase.
> 
> Jorge.


I knew that was going to be the answer  , I guess I will have to play with the phase for now. I need to hunt for a H701 and the external controller, because there is no PC audio card that haves these features.


----------



## quality_sound

Sure there are. There are some PC cards that make a 701 look like a toy. The guys at mp3car.com can give you all kinds of ideas. The H701/C701 combo is nice if you want an easy rotary volume knob solution though.

Jorge - Are you kicks sealed? Scott told me to make sure they had lots of room behind them and to make sure they were as free flowing as possible. Looks awesome though, like OEM.


----------



## CRD

quality_sound said:


> Sure there are. There are some PC cards that make a 701 look like a toy. The guys at mp3car.com can give you all kinds of ideas. The H701/C701 combo is nice if you want an easy rotary volume knob solution though.
> 
> Jorge - Are you kicks sealed? Scott told me to make sure they had lots of room behind them and to make sure they were as free flowing as possible. Looks awesome though, like OEM.


I'm looking for a PC audio card with 4-way active crossover, plus phase and T/A features, I have looked several places and what I have found are $400-$500 audio cards with 7.1 outputs etc. No x-overs


----------



## doitor

quality_sound said:


> Are you kicks sealed? Scott told me to make sure they had lots of room behind them and to make sure they were as free flowing as possible. Looks awesome though, like OEM.


No, the kick aren't sealed.
They vent to the a pilar and to the frame rails.
Like Scott said, the more air you can get them to see the better.
You should at least give them Vas x 3. (2.54 lt x 3 = 7.6 lt).
I just need to hide the L1's again and you wont be able to tell where, how many, what kind of speakers I have.
Thanks.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> No, the kick aren't sealed.
> They vent to the a pilar and to the frame rails.
> Like Scott said, the more air you can get them to see the better.
> You should at least give them Vas x 3. (2.54 lt x 3 = 7.6 lt).
> I just need to hide the L1's again and you wont be able to tell where, how many, what kind of speakers I have.
> Thanks.
> 
> Jorge.


Have you heard the cx-7 from the outside? when I installed the midranges in that area I didn't not insulated the inside of the frame, and from the outside you can hear midrange very loud


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> Have you heard the cx-7 from the outside? when I installed the midranges in that area I didn't not insulated the inside of the frame, and from the outside you can hear midrange very loud


No.
I'll try it out.

Jorge.


----------



## quality_sound

CRD said:


> I'm looking for a PC audio card with 4-way active crossover, plus phase and T/A features, I have looked several places and what I have found are $400-$500 audio cards with 7.1 outputs etc. No x-overs


Well the crossovers would be software driven wouldn't they? Just find a card you like and then the appropriate software. There's a few people here than can point you in the right direction.


----------



## quality_sound

doitor said:


> No, the kick aren't sealed.
> They vent to the a pilar and to the frame rails.
> Like Scott said, the more air you can get them to see the better.
> You should at least give them Vas x 3. (2.54 lt x 3 = 7.6 lt).
> I just need to hide the L1's again and you wont be able to tell where, how many, what kind of speakers I have.
> Thanks.
> 
> Jorge.




Sweet. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## CRD

quality_sound said:


> Well the crossovers would be software driven wouldn't they? Just find a card you like and then the appropriate software. There's a few people here than can point you in the right direction.


I need a 4ch pc card then. I will do more research on this


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> I need a 4ch pc card then. I will do more research on this


Will you two get your own thread?
j/k guys.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> Will you two get your own thread?
> j/k guys.
> 
> Jorge.


Hehe I was going to say the same thing , we hacked your tread a little.


----------



## foosman

AAH, I see it is router lesson time when you get here this weekend. Told you you would like these L4's better.


----------



## CRD

foosman 100 said:


> AAH, I see it is router lesson time when you get here this weekend. Told you you would like these L4's better.



Very nice ^^^^^


----------



## doitor

I wouldn't even call the next pictures an update.
More like visual enhancement.
But I love the "mod" anyway.


































I know, I need a better camera. 
LOL.

Jorge


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

doitor said:


> I know, I need a better camera.
> LOL.
> 
> Jorge


Yes, you do!!  j/k

Little things go a long way to improve the end result..

Mark


----------



## doitor

I just decided that I don't need a better camera.
All of you need new glasses.

Jorge..


----------



## ErinH

Let me get this straight. You own all this costly car audio gear, yet you still take pictures with a 1megapixel camera?! 

lol, j/k, Jorge.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Let me get this straight. You own all this costly car audio gear, yet you still take pictures with a 1megapixel camera?!
> 
> lol, j/k, Jorge.


I know.
LOL.
My brother is going to take good pictures once I "finish" my install to make a good install book.
He's a pro photographer.
But while that happens, it's going to be nothing but bad pictures.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

What address do I send my Optometrist bill to?

Maybe it is my eyes! ... the pics seem to be getting worse as this build progresses! 

Mark


----------



## CRD

bikinpunk said:


> Let me get this straight. You own all this costly car audio gear, yet you still take pictures with a 1megapixel camera?!
> 
> lol, j/k, Jorge.


Man you took the words out of my mouth  

YOU NEED A BETTER CAMERA hehe


----------



## doitor

According to popular demand I needed a better camera so today I decided to do something about it.
My brother is a pro photographer, so I didn't needed to buy a pro SLR digital camera since he has enough for me to borrow, but I still needed something good enough to save you guys a trip to the optometrist.
So this is what I got.










Jorge


----------



## slvrtsunami

Classic. I heard they are starting to use Zeiss lenses in those bodies. I wonder what the f-stop is on those...


ROFL


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

I thought that was what you were using! (including taking your pics without taking the wrapper off!)  

Mark


----------



## doitor

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> I thought that was what you were using! (including taking your pics without taking the wrapper off!)
> 
> Mark


LOL.
My first pics were taken with a "decent" camera, but my 18 month old boy decided to find out if it floated on the toilet.
So my Treo 650 was working as the oficial install camera until now.
With this one I might steal some jobs from my brother.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> LOL.
> My first pics were taken with a "decent" camera, but my 18 month old boy decided to find out if it floated on the toilet.
> So my Treo 650 was working as the oficial install camera until now.
> With this one I might steal some jobs from my brother.
> 
> Jorge.


Hehe funny because last week was my grandparent birthday and they give him new cordless phone the pack of 3, well yesterday my daughter made the package of 3 into a 2 , putting one of the cordless phone in the toilet.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

What is it with kids and their fascination with toilets? 

I can remember my two, many years ago posting toast in the video player!! 

Jorge, I can be fairly certain that your brother's business is quite safe.... 

Mark


----------



## doitor

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Jorge, I can be fairly certain that your brother's business is quite safe....
> Mark


I wouldn't be so sure, Mark.
Once I get the Minnie tele photo, the Goofy macro lens and the Donald Duck camera strap I don't see why not.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> What is it with kids and their fascination with toilets?
> 
> I can remember my two, many years ago posting toast in the video player!!
> 
> Jorge, I can be fairly certain that your brother's business is quite safe....
> 
> Mark


My daughter is crazy with the toilet, doesn't matter how many times we close the door of the bathroom we always find some days small towels or toys in the toilet


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

doitor said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, Mark.
> Once I get the Minnie tele photo, the Goofy macro lens and the Donald Duck camera strap I don't see why not.
> 
> Jorge.


ROFL!! 
That has just made my day!! 
I can't stop laughing!!

Mark


----------



## syd-monster

I saw that cam on the BHIBB and too laughed out loud, now you guys have me chuckling again... all over some photos!


----------



## doitor

Small teaser update.










Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

TEASE!!!!!! Looks tasty.


----------



## captainobvious

sick. just sick.
Looks very nice


----------



## HondAudio

doitor said:


> Jorge


That kind of looks like a Goatse camera

If you don't know what Goatse is, I strongly advise you _NOT/I] to find out._


----------



## doitor

Started on version 9873478 of the amp rack.
Here's the general view.
There's going to be a couple of crossflow fans on the holes on the side of the trunk.










The amp in the lower row in the center is actually an empty chassis of a 500/1 that's going to have some hinges and hide the distro blocks.










Also started with the wiring. This time it's all going to run under the amp rack.










This part of the floor is going to have hinges to have easier acces to the spare tire and tools. Don't know if you read my post on the off topic section but I had a flat tire las week and it was a lot of fun getting to it.
Also you can see the trim panel for the H900. It's going to be under the sub box, but that will allow me to have acces to the RS232 serial port for laptop tuning.










Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> Started on version 9873478 of the amp rack.
> Here's the general view.
> There's going to be a couple of crossflow fans on the holes on the side of the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amp in the lower row in the center is actually an empty chassis of a 500/1 that's going to have some hinges and hide the distro blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also started with the wiring. This time it's all going to run under the amp rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This part of the floor is going to have hinges to have easier acces to the spare tire and tools. Don't know if you read my post on the off topic section but I had a flat tire las week and it was a lot of fun getting to it.
> Also you can see the trim panel for the H900. It's going to be under the sub box, but that will allow me to have acces to the RS232 serial port for laptop tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge.



You have to change your signature from 5 to 6 JL amps 

Also iphone camera is doing a better job.

Amp rack look nice perfect fit side to side

PS: Where did you find the dummy JL amp?


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> You have to change your signature from 5 to 6 JL amps


I'll put "5 real and 1 fake JL Audio amps".



CRD said:


> Also iphone camera is doing a better job.


No, it's the Mickey Mouse one.



CRD said:


> Amp rack look nice perfect fit side to side


Yes. It still allows for a 1/4 inch "wall" on each side



CRD said:


> PS: Where did you find the dummy JL amp?


Directly at JL Audio.
I emailed them.
Great guys.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

How much did it cost the dummy one? just wondering

nice to know just in case I scratch one of mine


----------



## benny z

so what's the fake one for?


----------



## benny z

benny z said:


> so what's the fake one for?


nevermind - just read the caption.


----------



## doitor

benny z said:


> so what's the fake one for?



You need to pay more attention, Benny.
From a couple of posts above:

The amp in the lower row in the center is actually an empty chassis of a 500/1 that's going to have some hinges and hide the distro blocks.










Jorge.


----------



## doitor

In the good spirit of DIY I ordered some Gepco wire and RCA ends.
Now I have more work to do.










Jorge.


----------



## quest51210

hey jorge, i have a nice little budget 5MP Olympus digicam i can lend you for a few months if you pay shipping to get it to you.


----------



## doitor

quest51210 said:


> hey jorge, i have a nice little budget 5MP Olympus digicam i can lend you for a few months if you pay shipping to get it to you.


Thanks.
Got my Iphone back and it seems to take a lot better pictures than the Treo.

Jorge.


----------



## quest51210

well, let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## fastfive09

nice ass build man


----------



## BlackSapphire

fastfive09 said:


> nice ass build man


Yeah... he must work out.


----------



## foosman

BlackSapphire said:


> Yeah... he must work out.


Shame on you, and a Hybrids enthusiast at that.


----------



## meteoro84

you are amazing jorge , greets from argentina


----------



## doitor

meteoro84 said:


> you are amazing jorge , greets from argentina


I wouldn't call myself "amazing" by any means, but thanks.
Great to see you over here.
It's a great forum with lot's of great guys and a lot of great info.

Jorge.


----------



## benny z

doitor said:


> I wouldn't call myself "amazing" by any means, but thanks.
> Great to see you over here.
> It's a great forum with lot's of great guys and a lot of great info.
> 
> Jorge.


wait. do we read the same forum?



j/k

awesome forum!


----------



## doitor

benny z said:


> wait. do we read the same forum?
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> awesome forum!


Well, there are always exceptions from the rules.
Like Benny.
j/k buddy.

Jorge.


----------



## meteoro84

yes is excellent forum , since a long time a read only , now i try to participe more in the threads 
thks guys


----------



## drtool

After 15 years of not messing with car audio this was the first site I came to when a friend asked if I could take over his install, the first kid had to leave. Doitor's thread here was the first one I clicked on and I went MAN this guy is good I think I can play catch up here.3 months later I got to check out in person his and Foosman's cars, trust me they sound as good as they look.


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> After 15 years of not messing with car audio this was the first site I came to when a friend asked if I could take over his install, the first kid had to leave. Doitor's thread here was the first one I clicked on and I went MAN this guy is good I think I can play catch up here.3 months later I got to check out in person his and Foosman's cars, trust me they sound as good as they look.


Thanks colleague.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Yesterdays update.
Didn't had a lot of work because I had to take my kids to two birthday parties, but this is what I was able to do.

Worked on the power distro blocks.










Started the wiring.



















Ground distro block will be up side down.










Rear wall for the amp rack.










More wiring.










Some wiring supplies.










This time I didn't work alone.










Still a lot to do before the Tulsa show.
It's starting to look like I'm going to take some sick days.
My boss is not going to like it.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> Some wiring supplies.


Good Lord.. how many vehicles are you going to wire?


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Good Lord.. how many vehicles are you going to wire?


Have you ever been in the situation where you end up 1 feet short?
Well, that's not going to happen to me.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> Have you ever been in the situation where you end up 1 feet short?
> Well, that's not going to happen to me.
> 
> Jorge.


Knowing you, you'll use it all eventually anyway.


----------



## jdc753

Just got done getting caught up on all the posts in this thread and I must say it is one amazing build. I hope to someday work my way up to using equipment like you have. The install is top notch and the gear is amazing. 

Keep up the good work and I am most certainly going to be following your progress.


----------



## CRD

It's that RED shrink tube??


----------



## BlackSapphire

CRD said:


> It's that RED shrink tube??


Look like red techflex and red shrink tubing.

Jorge, what sizes of everything do you buy (diameter) on the techflex and the shrink tubing?


----------



## doitor

jdc753 said:


> Just got done getting caught up on all the posts in this thread and I must say it is one amazing build. I hope to someday work my way up to using equipment like you have. The install is top notch and the gear is amazing.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I am most certainly going to be following your progress.


Thanks.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> It's that RED shrink tube??


No.
Like Black says it's Techflex.
But I also hate Red, Black, Blue, Yellow, Green and Clear heatshrink.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Look like red techflex and red shrink tubing.
> 
> Jorge, what sizes of everything do you buy (diameter) on the techflex and the shrink tubing?


In the pictures there's:

Black 1/8, 1/4 and 1/2
Red 1/8, 1/4, and 1/2
Carbon 1/4 and 1/2
White 1/4

Heatshrink I have all the colors in the above post in 3/4, 1/2 and 1/4 in 3 feet lenghts.

Jorge


----------



## benny z

so you're starting a wholesaling business?


----------



## doitor

benny z said:


> so you're starting a wholesaling business?


maybe.

Jorge


----------



## benny z

doitor said:


> maybe.


the intentional lack of capitalization is the second step down a short path to insanity. the first step is a car audio habit.



can't wait to see the outcome!

(of the stereo, of course)


----------



## doitor

benny z said:


> the intentional lack of capitalization is the second step down a short path to insanity. the first step is a car audio habit.
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the outcome!
> 
> (of the stereo, of course)


LOL.
I couldn't agree more.

Jorge.


----------



## captainobvious

doitor said:


> Have you ever been in the situation where you end up 1 feet short?
> Well, that's not going to happen to me.
> 
> Jorge.


LOL

no ****! Thats a LOT of techflex bro  

I'm digging the new amp install so far. Can't wait to get a listen to this beast.


----------



## doitor

captainobvious said:


> LOL
> 
> no ****! Thats a LOT of techflex bro
> 
> I'm digging the new amp install so far. Can't wait to get a listen to this beast.


LOL.
We are just 1903 miles apart.
Come on down.

Jorge.


----------



## HondAudio

doitor said:


> The amp in the lower row in the center is actually an empty chassis of a 500/1 that's going to have some hinges and hide the distro blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge.


How are you going to cover the wood? Vinyl, carpet, naugahyde...?


----------



## doitor

HondAudio said:


> How are you going to cover the wood? Vinyl, carpet, naugahyde...?


Naugahyde sound good.
LOL.
Vynil is the top choice.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

So you don't like working with leather?? It's not as if you didn't know someone with access to pretty decent leather prices!!


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> So you don't like working with leather?? It's not as if you didn't know someone with access to pretty decent leather prices!!


I've never worked with leather.
Is not like I can carve eagles on it. 

Jorge


----------



## foosman

I was referring to something more along the lines of my trunk, and NO, I am not going to be tooling any more eagles at the moment, especially not for car audio. Forgot I showed you that.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> I was referring to something more along the lines of my trunk, and NO, I am not going to be tooling any more eagles at the moment, especially not for car audio. Forgot I showed you that.


Got it.
Sounds like a good idea.
Maybe for version 0987347 of the rack.

Jorge.


----------



## captainobvious

doitor said:


> LOL.
> We are just 1903 miles apart.
> Come on down.
> 
> Jorge.


A brisk walk should get me there in, oh...say...2011.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


>


You've talked me into it... I'm gutting my trunk this weekend and raising the bottom floor 1/2" to run all wires up from the floor to their respective terminals. 

Anything you suggest I do first? I've got a few grommets... hope it's enough. 

I may pass a multitude of wires through the same hole if not. :blush:


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> You've talked me into it... I'm gutting my trunk this weekend and raising the bottom floor 1/2" to run all wires up from the floor to their respective terminals.
> Anything you suggest I do first? I've got a few grommets... hope it's enough.
> I may pass a multitude of wires through the same hole if not. :blush:


Now don't start blaming me about your SQitis.
Just lay down how you want all of your equipment to go and start drilling holes. 
Use a grommet in EACH one.
If you don't have enough, I suggest you get more. LOL.
Those are really cheap, make you "follow" the rules, make the install look much cleaner, etc.
Please don't do the "multiple wires through the same hole thing.
Save yourself time and money and do it right the first time.

JOrge.


----------



## ErinH

^ just remembered that HD or Lowe's has these grommets. Problem solved.


yea, I originally planned to just route the wires so that it would look somewhat organized, but it still just looks like a mess. I'm not competing in install; not a big competitor. But, I really want to clean things up for my own eyes and figured I might as well run them under the floor since I've got to pull things out to lay carpet anyway. After I went back through your install and saw those pictures it gave me the motivation to just go ahead and do it that way rather than the way I was going to do it.


----------



## doitor

Forgot that MECA has separate install/sound classes.
Well, then just use one grommet for each wire and leave the mess under the floor.
It would still look awesome and organized.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> Forgot that MECA has separate install/sound classes.
> Well, then just use one grommet for each wire and leave the mess under the floor.
> It would still look awesome and organized.
> 
> Jorge.


marry me?


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> marry me?


1.- No.
2.- I'm not gay.
3.- No.
4.- Now I know why you want me to go to the BBQ.
5.- No.
6.- You are not my type.
7.- No.

LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

you've seen me in person... you know #6 is a lie!


#4 could be right.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> you've seen me in person... you know #6 is a lie!
> 
> 
> #4 could be right.


LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> LOL.
> 
> Jorge.


Hey hey take this to PM, we have innocent people here. .


----------



## fcarpio

Now this thread is going down the rat hole...


----------



## doitor

Micro update.
Took the morning off to give the H900 a new home and this is what I did.










Cut some triangle shaped MDF.



















"Bed" for the H900










Put some bondo to smooth out the union.










Got the rear part of the rack in.










Here's a mock up 










Having the H900 like that will allow me to have all the cables going to the front (Optical, Ai-Net, display) facing the front of the car and all the cables going to the rear (RCA's, power, ground) facing the back.
I will also have easy acces to the fuse and RS-232 port for laptop tuning.
That's it for now.
Still a lot of work to do.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

^^^^ Very Nice^^^^^


----------



## 2fast4all

pretty good install


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

2fast4all said:


> pretty good install


Well, there you go Jorge!
All the planning, labour and competition wins and high placings, has resulted in your dedication being pronounced as a "pretty good install"  j/k



Mark


----------



## slvrtsunami

doitor said:


> Naugahyde sound good.
> LOL.
> Vynil is the top choice.
> 
> Jorge.


I say use Alcantra. suede look without the headaches. The current install is coming along nicely. I am looking forward to see the integration of the empty amp heatsink! This latest version is giving me ideas for my trunk! (of course, I have to get it past the wife first. Boy am i whipped)


----------



## doitor

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Well, there you go Jorge!
> All the planning, labour and competition wins and high placings, has resulted in your dedication being pronounced as a "pretty good install"  j/k
> 
> Mark


LOL.



slvrtsunami said:


> I say use Alcantra. suede look without the headaches. The current install is coming along nicely. I am looking forward to see the integration of the empty amp heatsink! This latest version is giving me ideas for my trunk! (of course, I have to get it past the wife first. Boy am i whipped)


Thanks.
I don't like leather, alcantara, suede, etc.
Good luck on the "getting past the wife" thing.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Todays update.
Had some fun wiring.
Basically getting all the power and ground wires the right size.
































































Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Also had some fun rewiring the speakers.
Here's what I did with the L1's.

Soldered the speaker wire to the terminals and covered that with color coded heat shrink.



















Soldered some quick disconect terminals and also covered that with color coded heat shrink.



















Covered the speaker wire with white techflex and white heatshrink.




























Jorge


----------



## doitor

Now the pillar is back in it's place and did the same to the speaker wire.



















Cover on.










Dash mat on.










Vuala.
Did the same with the rest of the speaker, but don't want to bore you to death.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Looking great, Jorge!

One question.. are ypu going to use the power input terminals on the dummy amp cover to connect power to the distro blocks inside?.. just a thought.. would keep the "illusion" going..

Keep the updates coming! 

Mark


----------



## doitor

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looking great, Jorge!
> 
> One question.. are ypu going to use the power input terminals on the dummy amp cover to connect power to the distro blocks inside?.. just a thought.. would keep the "illusion" going..
> 
> Keep the updates coming!
> 
> Mark


Sounds like a good idea Mark, but it won't fit 0 gauge unless I mod it.
Plus the power wire comes from the front of the car.
It's going to enter the distro blocks from under the rack.
And if all goes well tomorrow there should be more.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

No problem.. I forgot about the 1/0G cable! oops! 
Maybe just run a couple of dummy cables into the dummy cover, so they all match?

Would keep the judges guessing for a while! 

Mark


----------



## doitor

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> No problem.. I forgot about the 1/0G cable! oops!
> Maybe just run a couple of dummy cables into the dummy cover, so they all match?
> 
> Would keep the judges guessing for a while!
> 
> Mark


The "problem" is that the chasis doesn't have conectors.
But that would keep it all looking the same.
I'll do it.
But after the Tulsa show.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

I have the connector issue solved for you when I see you.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> I have the connector issue solved for you when I see you.


Awesome Foos.
See you soon.

Jorge.


----------



## mobeious

how much does that dash mat affect the sound


----------



## doitor

mobeious said:


> how much does that dash mat affect the sound


It helps with reflections quite a bit.
I've used both Dashmat Original and Ultimate.
The Original one works better, but looks worse.
The Ultimate looks better, but works worse.
You just can't have it all.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Todays update.
Used some Bquiet Ultimate on the pillars to lower the FR.










Finished the wiring of the speakers adding labels.



















Got the H900 in and started on it's wiring.




























Got some MDF strips where the sub box will "rest"










Got the fans in and made some holes to the rear rack wall for the hot air to leave the rack.



















And that's it.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

lookin good Jorge!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Coming along really well...
Looking forward to the finished product! 

Mark


----------



## doitor

Today I started on the amp rack wiring.
Testing RCA's clearance.










I was never that good at drawing. :wink: 










Running RCA's (white) and speaker wire (blue/black). The RCA cable is Canare Star Quad. The longest run will be a bit short of three feet.










Gounds to the distro block.










Cleaning it up a bit.





































Wires ready to be cut.










This is not the final wiring.
I still need to paint or vinyl the rack, techflex all the wires by color, etc.
And that's it for today.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Very nice....

Signals via AI-net from 205 to H900?


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Very nice....
> 
> Signals via AI-net from 205 to H900?


Thanks.
Yes.
Ai-Net and Optical Cable from W205 to H900.

Jorge.


----------



## slvrtsunami

gotta love the 'work in progress pics'. trabajo muy agradable. espera en el producto acabado. Mucho gusto.



that's the high school spanish classes coming in handy!


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> gotta love the 'work in progress pics'. trabajo muy agradable. espera en el producto acabado. Mucho gusto.
> 
> that's the high school spanish classes coming in handy!


Lol.
I can see that you were paying attention in class.
Thanks.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

I'm sure it will be both Ai-Net and optical but he will answer soon. Disregard, he had another page.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> I'm sure it will be both Ai-Net and optical but he will answer soon. Disregard, he had another page.


You need to pay attention there, Buddy.
LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## chad

Jorge, for quick disconnects, you need to check out Anderson powerpoles


----------



## doitor

chad said:


> Jorge, for quick disconnects, you need to check out Anderson powerpoles


Thanks Chad.
I already have some for the speaker wire but was looking for groung and 12v.
Thanks again.

Jorge.


----------



## chad

doitor said:


> Thanks Chad.
> I already have some for the speaker wire but was looking for groung and 12v.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jorge.


They make some insanely large ones that many use for forklift batteries, I plan to order some medium sized ones before winter to go from the PS to the battery.


----------



## doitor

chad said:


> They make some insanely large ones that many use for forklift batteries, I plan to order some medium sized ones before winter to go from the PS to the battery.


Just ordered some from http://www.powerwerx.com/

Thanks.

Jorge.


----------



## chad

doitor said:


> Just ordered some from www.powerwerks.com
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jorge.


All my ham stuff is 12V and I was apprehensive to make the changeover, I used Banana patchbay type things because test equipment has standard spaced naners. Once I switched over I'll never go back. I have soldering tips for them


----------



## doitor

chad said:


> I have soldering tips for them


Well, share the knowledge.
Crimping or solderin 0/1 gauge is going to be a lot of fun.

Jorge.


----------



## chad

I crimp 10Ga+ I dunno how the bigger ones can handle the heat of the torch.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Might be too late now but this place sells those connectors and will double crimp each end for $1 an end. They'll also included the heat shrinking process in that price if you buy the heat shrink. Never bought from them though.

http://shop.genuinedealz.com/


----------



## doitor

chad said:


> I crimp 10Ga+ I dunno how the bigger ones can handle the heat of the torch.


I'll just hit it really hard with a hammer.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

t3sn4f2 said:


> Might be too late now but this place sells those connectors and will double crimp each end for $1 an end. They'll also included the heat shrinking process in that price if you buy the heat shrink. Never bought from them though.
> 
> http://shop.genuinedealz.com/


Thanks for the link.
The original Anderson ones are color coded and look a lot better.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Todays work.
Got some hinges. (Temporary until I find nicer ones)










Here's with the rack up. Notice how I have easy access to the spare tire and tools.



















Spray painted the under side of the rack black. (Also temporary)










Vinyl on the amp rack.



















T-nuts for the H900










H900 in.










The rest of the day I'll techflex, heatshrink and label a LOT of wires.

Jorge.


----------



## HondAudio

You know you have to finish off the bottom of the rack if you're going to be able to lift it up like that, right? 

...time for that Naugahyde


----------



## doitor

More fun with wires.

Power and ground wires.




























Now with the speaker wires.



















Wiring under the rack. Each base has it's own screw to hold it firmly in place.










Jorge.


----------



## doitor

General view with power, ground and speaker cables.










Speaker wires. See how all the speaker wires are covered with white techflex and are held in place with white zip ties.



















Now check how the power wires is covered with red techflex and held in place with red zip ties while the ground wires are covered with black flex and ties.




























Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

Nice work, Jorge!


I had trouble with my wires not being flexible enough to make the 90* turns coming out of the floor. This causes the grommets not to sit flush.  

I finally gave up and told myself that I'm never competing install anyway. Then cursed a few times because it was 100* outside with ridiculous humidity, and carried on. 


But, really, nice work. Looks nice.



*allow me to interject: Have you thought about using grommets on the underside? I noticed that the inlets from the underside seem to be a pretty tight fit, which is what the grommets are used for. I'm just wondering to stay fully IASCA compliant (and to go the extra mile) if you'd need to make SURE there would be no way the wood could eat into the jackets by using double grommets (one on the top, one on the bottom).


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Nice work, Jorge!
> I had trouble with my wires not being flexible enough to make the 90* turns coming out of the floor. This causes the grommets not to sit flush.
> 
> I finally gave up and told myself that I'm never competing install anyway. Then cursed a few times because it was 100* outside with ridiculous humidity, and carried on.
> 
> But, really, nice work. Looks nice.
> 
> *allow me to interject: Have you thought about using grommets on the underside? I noticed that the inlets from the underside seem to be a pretty tight fit, which is what the grommets are used for. I'm just wondering to stay fully IASCA compliant (and to go the extra mile) if you'd need to make SURE there would be no way the wood could eat into the jackets by using double grommets (one on the top, one on the bottom).



Thanks, Bikin.
Weather over here has also been hot, to say the least.
I'm drinking a LOT of gatorades while I work.
Totally agree with the grommets on the underside but I only ordered enough for the top part.
Will be ordering more after the Tulsa show this weekend.

Jorge.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Jorge,

Looks like your having way too much fun with this. I am jealous, maybe if I drive the thousand miles or so, you could do the same to my car!!


----------



## doitor

To finish the day got new 0 gauge in with red techflex/zip ties every 5 inches or so.




























Jorge.


----------



## chad

Is that orange stock?


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Looks like your having way too much fun with this. I am jealous, maybe if I drive the thousand miles or so, you could do the same to my car!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
I really don't know how guys can do this every day.
I admire installers a lot more now.
Now I know why they charge so much.
Well, too late.
I'm DIY for life.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

chad said:


> Is that orange stock?


Yes. 
OEM wiring.
On the other side it's green.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

Cool. You and I think alike. (grommets)


After my last install I have officially sworn off techflex. I'm glad someone's keeping Furryletters in business.


----------



## chad

doitor said:


> Yes.
> OEM wiring.
> On the other side it's green.
> 
> Jorge.


Wow! they are getting touchy about the orange in cars now, big time.


----------



## slvrtsunami

chad said:


> Wow! they are getting touchy about the orange in cars now, big time.


Airbags baby!! Anything orange or yellow, I normally don't mess with!!!


----------



## chad

slvrtsunami said:


> Airbags baby!! Anything orange or yellow, I normally don't mess with!!!


Try a ****load of voltage and current from a hybrid battery 

All HV is to be labeled orange, bright orange.

Makes dem EMS personnel a bit nervous


----------



## ErinH

^ yep. For nearly every vehicle I know of: orange = hybrid, yellow = airbag.

I think the yellow is industry standard. Not sure, though.


----------



## cmusic

bikinpunk said:


> *allow me to interject: Have you thought about using grommets on the underside? I noticed that the inlets from the underside seem to be a pretty tight fit, which is what the grommets are used for. I'm just wondering to stay fully IASCA compliant (and to go the extra mile) if you'd need to make SURE there would be no way the wood could eat into the jackets by using double grommets (one on the top, one on the bottom).


As a former IASCA judge, the IASCA install rules say the only place a grommet is needed is when wiring goes through metal. I scored one point away in install from perfect at the 2002 IASCA finals and perfect in install at the 2003 finals with my MDF amp rack and I had no grommets. MFD/wood/and particle board cannot conduct electricity, and therefore can't short out the wiring, at 12VDC power levels.

In the advanced classes it does add to the overall look of the install but it is not required. The most important thing to do it to prove to the judge that the install meets the IASCA rules to the letter. Read the rulebook over and over. If the rulebook says it should be done a certain way, then make sure its done that way and prove it to the judge. If the judge adds extra stuff that is not in the rules when he/she judges, then they are injecting their own opinion and should not be allowed to judge. As I was trained to judge, always follow what the rulebook says because your opinion does not count.


----------



## ErinH

Good to know. I don't compete IASCA... probably won't, but it's good to know in case I do.


----------



## slvrtsunami

chad said:


> Try a ****load of voltage and current from a hybrid battery
> 
> All HV is to be labeled orange, bright orange.
> 
> Makes dem EMS personnel a bit nervous


cool, learn something new everyday.

Did I miss something? Jorge's is a Hybrid?


----------



## Fran82

slvrtsunami said:


> cool, learn something new everyday.
> 
> Did I miss something? Jorge's is a Hybrid?


Don't think so. Not even sure if Mazda makes a hybrid. 
That just looks like orange tape over black loom. From my experience (only airbags), the loom itself is colored yellow, not just taped yellow. Not sure about the hybrid thing, but I'd assume the same. Tape is a lot easier to remove than an entire section of split loom.


----------



## Fran82

doitor said:


>


Is that red flex in the back of your car? Is that all for your car or future projects? Looks like a lot. 

Looking good. The wiring can be the real tiring part, but it makes you proud when you can see everything neatly done, and know you did it yourself, and you did it right. Great job.


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> cool, learn something new everyday.
> 
> Did I miss something? Jorge's is a Hybrid?


The only Hybrid part of my car are the speakers.

Jorge


----------



## doitor

Fran82 said:


> Is that red flex in the back of your car? Is that all for your car or future projects? Looks like a lot.
> 
> Looking good. The wiring can be the real tiring part, but it makes you proud when you can see everything neatly done, and know you did it yourself, and you did it right. Great job.


Yes, that's the red one in 3/4.
Let's just say I have enough in red, BLACK, white AND carbón to do several cars.
There's a picture a few pages back where you can see most of it.

Jorge


----------



## donpisto

doitor said:


>


Reminds me of my Accord. I have 6 or 7 different colors for wire loom. I can have the whole rainbow theme going, lol. Looks great Jorge!


----------



## BigRed

are you suggesting the Jorge might be a little light in his loafers??


----------



## CRD

I didn't realize this post have been seen *52,920* times 

Keep up the good work


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> I didn't realize this post have been seen *52,920* times
> 
> Keep up the good work



That's nothing.
Check BigRed's thread.
He's reaching 100,000.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> are you suggesting the Jorge might be a little light in his loafers??


Do you have proof or just guessing?

Jorge.


----------



## meteoro84

excelent jorge , very very nicee


----------



## arrivalanche

Awesome job! I can only imagine how much money you have spent so far. One thing i noticed on the old installs the that there was a gap where the floor was a little to high and you could see bare wood underneath. I just noticed bc Im weird like that, but everything else looks so good I would just think about it as you finish up.


----------



## BigRed

Dave Brooks claims to have pictures and strong evidence!!


----------



## foosman

See ya'll in Tulsa in 24 hrs.


----------



## doitor

Sorry guys, got to tangled up with finishing the install for a couple of show that I didn't updated the thread.
Here are more pics.

Changed the oem battery for an Optima Yellow top and a Tsunami piece. This is a great piece because it has the main system fuse right on top of the positive terminal on the battery.










Changed the wiring on the L4's to match the L1's. With white techflex, heatshrink and labels.



















Also changed the subs wiring to match.










Grommets on the H900.










Almost there.










JL 500/1 chasis to cover the distro blocks










Already ordered the RCA terminals to add fake wiring to it.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Hi guys.
Went to my second show in Mexico yesterday.
Turned out to be a really big show, specially in the SPL and tuning part. 
It was a 3 hour drive one way.
Very nice cars, great people, great fun.
Here are some of the SQ cars.



















Pulled 135.2 db's on the SPL portion.










It was a HUGE family oriented show with kids entertainment, clowns, local tv personalities, etc.










I got first in my class (Intermediate Consumer) and got Best of show in SQ.










Lot's of rain on the way back because off hurricane Ike, but made it home safe and sound.
My "official" camera crew (my sister) managed to spend almost 12 hours at the show and only took 5 pictures. :evil: 

Jorge.


----------



## el_chupo_

congrats Jorge!! Looks great, I'm digging the white.


----------



## foosman

Hell, you don't do much better with the pic taking either. You always steal mine. You make the team proud my friend. Those are kick ass trophies, even nicer than the SPI ones looks like to me.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Congrats Jorge!
Amp rack is looking great.. glad to hear you ordered the "fake" bits! 
You need to hire a more "professional" camera crew to take with you these days.. you'll need it for the Sports Illustrated cover shoot!! 
Keep it going.. 

Mark


----------



## Boostedrex

Congrats Jorge!! Glad to see that you are doing well both north and south of the border in comps.


----------



## trebor

Way to go Jorge, nice update fer shure, congrats!


----------



## ErinH

Nice finish Jorge! Both with the car and the comp. 


Any chance you'll make it to Nashville's World's this year in November? It'd be nice to see that car if you can make the hike.


----------



## M3NTAL

Congratulations on the double victory!


----------



## BlackSapphire

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

You are doing very well, that's for sure! I'm very happy for you.

I think I may have missed it before, how did you and David do in Tulsa?


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> Jorge.


How many trophies do you have right now?

Congrats


----------



## doitor

trebor said:


> Way to go Jorge, nice update fer shure, congrats!


Thanks. Still a lot of work to do.



bikinpunk said:


> Nice finish Jorge! Both with the car and the comp.
> Any chance you'll make it to Nashville's World's this year in November? It'd be nice to see that car if you can make the hike.


Thanks Bikin. 
No MECA Finals for me.
That org. is non existent over here, so no point = no Finals.



BlackSapphire said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!
> You are doing very well, that's for sure! I'm very happy for you.
> I think I may have missed it before, how did you and David do in Tulsa?


Thanks Black.
In the Money Round part David took 27th and I took 14th.



CRD said:


> How many trophies do you have right now?
> 
> Congrats


So far 6 shows and 9 trophies.

Jorge


----------



## ErinH

Bummer. Well, if you can make it, it would be cool to see you again. If things go well for me the next year I may try to make it out that way for one of the bigger comps in MS or TX. We’ll just see what happens, though.

Congrats again.


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> So far 6 shows and 9 trophies.
> 
> Jorge


Turn them over..... do they say "Hecho en Mexico" on them?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Jorge,

Maybe get your wife to model the trophies from now on.  hehe

Keep it up and you're going to have to build a 'trophy room'. Outstanding work.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Turn them over..... do they say "Hecho en Mexico" on them?


This should answer your question.
Sorry for the bad pic.












BlackSapphire said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Maybe get your wife to model the trophies from now on.  hehe


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



BlackSapphire said:


> Keep it up and you're going to have to build a 'trophy room'. Outstanding work.


Lol.
Thanks.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

BlackSapphire said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Maybe get your wife to model the trophies from now on.  hehe
> 
> Keep it up and you're going to have to build a 'trophy room'. Outstanding work.


Yeah don't get them dusty in the garage, put them in a wall or something


----------



## Scott Buwalda

I hereby second the vote for the wife to display the trophies. Do I hear a third?

Scott


----------



## slvrtsunami

I respectfully third the motion brought on the floor, er....board.....whatever. 

Jorge, congratulations on the victory. SQ best in show is no easy feat, the most important thing is to have fun with it, it's not worth the effort and time if its not fun anymore.


----------



## doitor

Scott Buwalda said:


> I hereby second the vote for the wife to display the trophies. Do I hear a third?
> 
> Scott


Let me think about it.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

She really should, especially when there were some folks who thought she was my daughter. LOL


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> I respectfully third the motion brought on the floor, er....board.....whatever.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



slvrtsunami said:


> Jorge, congratulations on the victory. SQ best in show is no easy feat, the most important thing is to have fun with it, it's not worth the effort and time if its not fun anymore.


Thanks.
I totally agree with you.
Like I've told several guys, I'm not in this for the trophies.
I'm in this because I love music and I get to meet and hang out with incredible people that share the same interests.
I have a lot of fun at shows and during the install part too.
Like you say, if it's ever not fun I'll stop.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> She really should, especially when there were some folks who thought she was my daughter. LOL


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Jorge.


----------



## jdc753

Grats man. 

You guys make it all seem soo easy lol. Almost making me feel like I could compete some day. Will be a while if anything but in the mean time I will most certainly enjoy seeing the pics and reading about it from you guys. 

When does the trophy room build start???


----------



## doitor

jdc753 said:


> Grats man.
> 
> You guys make it all seem soo easy lol. Almost making me feel like I could compete some day. Will be a while if anything but in the mean time I will most certainly enjoy seeing the pics and reading about it from you guys.
> 
> When does the trophy room build start???


It's not easy at all, but it's a LOT of fun.
I think anyone can compete. 
Every org. has classes that range from the rookie up to experts.
I also tought I wasn't ready for it, but you just have to jump in.
There are GREAT guys at the shows and you learn a lot just by going to one.
Everybody is in the same boat and want's to learn and hear every car there.
There's always the exception to every rule, but 99% of the competitors will let you listen and answer to every one of your cuestion and also give you feedback on your car.
And the trophy room build along with the house attached next to it should start in a couple of months, if all goes as planned.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

doitor said:


> And the trophy room build along with the house attached next to it should start in a couple of months, if all goes as planned.
> 
> Jorge.


Now your just boasting, Jorge.. 
The scary part is the trophy room may just need to be bigger than the house! 

Mark


----------



## trebor

Scott Buwalda said:


> I hereby second the vote for the wife to display the trophies. Do I hear a third?
> 
> Scott





foosman said:


> She really should, especially when there were some folks who thought she was my daughter. LOL


Okay, fourth on the vote. Quick, someone start a poll....


----------



## doitor

trebor said:


> Okay, fourth on the vote. Quick, someone start a poll....


Before anyone starts a poll, think of this:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Jorge.


----------



## jdc753

doitor said:


> It's not easy at all, but it's a LOT of fun.
> I think anyone can compete.
> Every org. has classes that range from the rookie up to experts.
> I also tought I wasn't ready for it, but you just have to jump in.
> There are GREAT guys at the shows and you learn a lot just by going to one.
> Everybody is in the same boat and want's to learn and hear every car there.
> There's always the exception to every rule, but 99% of the competitors will let you listen and answer to every one of your cuestion and also give you feedback on your car.
> And the trophy room build along with the house attached next to it should start in a couple of months, if all goes as planned.
> 
> Jorge.



When do you think you will be getting up to New England???

Hopefully someday I will be able to escape and get to some good shows and start truely learning. But learning is much of the fun of it all and then going home and redoing all the previous work lol.

Can't wait to see the trophy room, gonna have to be a trophy building soon at the rate your going.


----------



## BlackSapphire

I can hear it now.... "Paging Dr. Jorge to the Trophy Room..... Dr. Jorge to the Trophy Room."


----------



## doitor

jdc753 said:


> When do you think you will be getting up to New England???
> 
> Hopefully someday I will be able to escape and get to some good shows and start truely learning. But learning is much of the fun of it all and then going home and redoing all the previous work lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see the trophy room, gonna have to be a trophy building soon at the rate your going.


New England.
You are invited to Mexico any time you want to listen to it.
And LOL about the trophy building.




BlackSapphire said:


> I can hear it now.... "Paging Dr. Jorge to the Trophy Room..... Dr. Jorge to the Trophy Room."


LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

Pictures or we'll deem the hot wife doesn't exist.

Scott


----------



## BlackSapphire

Scott Buwalda said:


> Pictures or we'll deem the hot wife doesn't exist.
> 
> Scott


I've seen her but I still want him to prove it.


----------



## foosman

Oh, she exists. I'm on my laptop right now with no access to all my pics, but if he doesn't post some I could be bribed. LOL


----------



## doitor

Scott Buwalda said:


> Pictures or we'll deem the hot wife doesn't exist.
> 
> Scott


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



BlackSapphire said:


> I've seen her but I still want him to prove it.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Jorge


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> Oh, she exists. I'm on my laptop right now with no access to all my pics, but if he doesn't post some I could be bribed. LOL


There's a reason you don't have access to your pics.
Remember that I have your photobucket account and password?
Let's just say you don't have access anymore.
j/k buddy.

Jorge.


----------



## jowens500

Uber nice install. We are about to start our first HAT install at the shop. It's for a member of this forum actually. That's how I found out about this site.


----------



## doitor

jowens500 said:


> Uber nice install. We are about to start our first HAT install at the shop. It's for a member of this forum actually. That's how I found out about this site.


If I can help you out in any way, let me know.
Also check out: http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB3/index.php
Lot's of great installs there and lots of great info.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Micro update.
W205 out W505 in.


























Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

nice Jorge.....OT....does'nt it suck that the 505 only shows the pics on that style??


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> nice Jorge.....OT....does'nt it suck that the 505 only shows the pics on that style??


Yes it does.
Overall is a very nice HU.
LOVE the screen, looks, etc.

Jorge.


----------



## drtool

Your killing me. No more picks I need to listen to this thing again ugggrrr. 
A friend wants me to throw in one of these head units. Any chance for a review soon?
Did you use the backup camera option?
Do not build the trophy room yet. Your so young how will you know the size you need? Ya just send them all to me to hold till you know the size of said room in 10 to 20 years. Yea that"s the ticket. Wayne


----------



## drtool

xxxx


----------



## M3NTAL

That is really cool with your custom wallpaper on it!


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> Your killing me. No more picks I need to listen to this thing again ugggrrr.
> A friend wants me to throw in one of these head units. Any chance for a review soon?
> Did you the backup camera option?
> Do not build the trophy room yet. Your so young how will you know the size you need? Ya just send them all to me to hold till you know the size of said room in 10 to 20 years. Yea that"s the ticket. Wayne


LOL.
It's an entire different beast from the last time you heard it.
Leaps and bounds better.
Now it's a competition vehicle.
The W505 is a very good HU.
Don't know if it's worth the price difference from the W205 to be honest, but it's very good.
Bikinpunks review is very good.
I wont write one.
And LOL about the trophy room.
To be honest I'm not going to.
I'll just keep the ones I value more and give the rest away.

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed

give the throwaway trophies to me Doitor, as there are NO competitions in cali  I can perpertrate


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> give the throwaway trophies to me Doitor, as there are NO competitions in cali  I can perpertrate


You have plenty from your noise making days, Red.
I've seen pictures.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

New accesories for the W505.

Alpine KWE-610A (Optical Cable)










Alpine NVE-P1 (docsk inside the W505 for GPS and Bluetooth)










Jorge.


----------



## meteoro84

excelente jorge


----------



## chijioke penny

thanks Doitor for the labels


----------



## BlackSapphire

Knowing Jorge, he'll probably have that stuff installed within the hour. 

"Hold all my patients, I've got work to do!!!"


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Knowing Jorge, he'll probably have that stuff installed within the hour.
> 
> "Hold all my patients, I've got work to do!!!"


Lol.
Normally I would.
There are priorities in life.
But I'm going to take the opportunity to improve the wiring behind the W505 (colored heatshrink, labels, etc), so I need more time to do it right.
I'll do it Sunday and post pics Monday.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> Lol.
> Normally I would.
> There are priorities in life.
> But I'm going to take the opportunity to improve the wiring behind the W505 (colored heatshrink, labels, etc), so I need more time to do it right.
> I'll do it Sunday and post pics Monday.
> 
> Jorge.


Cool. Have a good weekend pal.


----------



## doitor

Yesterday I installed the NEV-P1 GPS/Bluetooth and accesories.
Had some fun techflexing the wires. (Yellow=microphone, Carbon=GPS antenna, White=Optical Cable)










First the microphone. I wanted to find a good place to install it without getting too much in the way.
So found this to be a good spot.










Drilled a hole, put the mic in.










Used hot glue to hold it in place.










Ran the microphone cable along with the alarms antena.



















Yellow techflex, Yellow zip ties.



















Back in it's place.










Optical Cable at the back of the HU.










I didn't wanted to put another antena on the roof of the car, so looked for more options.
Reading the workshop manual for my car found that the CX-7 that comes with GPS from factory, has the antena under the plastic trim piece that covers the HU. So decided to try it out.










Put the trim piece back to see if it worked and it did.










Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

That's awesome Jorge... so, the $1M question is. Do you need the KC-900E to get voice interrupts from the Nav while music is playing?


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> That's awesome Jorge... so, the $1M question is. Do you need the KC-900E to get voice interrupts from the Nav while music is playing?


First paypal me the $1M and then I'll answer the question.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

So 1 hour has passed and still no $1M in my paypal.
It looks like yes, that 900e piece is needed.
When I have the NEV-P1 selected as a source, I get the voice prompts.
When I have any other source selected and the Nav. as "Visual" the music volume is lowered but no voice prompts.
But, bluetooth does work ok.
Good work Alpine.

Jorge.


----------



## imjustjason

Jorge, 

Did you have to purchase the NAV antenna seperate or did it come with the P1? 

Thanks, jason


----------



## doitor

it comes in the box along with the mic for bluetooth.

Jorge.


----------



## imjustjason

doitor said:


> it comes in the box along with the mic for bluetooth.
> 
> Jorge.


Thank you very much!! I was hoping that was the case... there is no mention of either item in any specifications I could find.

Thanks again, jason


----------



## BlackSapphire

Jorge, are you coming to the USACi world finals later on this month?


----------



## slvrtsunami

BlackSapphire said:


> Jorge, are you coming to the USACi world finals later on this month?


Please take pictures for us poor souls who can't make it!! 

thnks.


----------



## Chingus

Hello, just happened across this site..... I also have a CX-7 and am looking to install my system. My equipment isn't as good as yours doitor, but do want to make a nice job. I have been giving this a lot of thought and I did come up with an idea similar to yours in the cargo area doitor. I still haven't decided what to do with the 2-10s I have. I noticed you're only using 1. I might have to follow suit. However I cannot have it out in the cargo area. 

I have read the first 5 pages of this thread. I don't know if you have made mods. I will continue reading.

I am very impressed with your craftsmanship doitor. Mine won't be good for show. but it will sound good.

Todd


----------



## doitor

Chingus said:


> Hello, just happened across this site..... I also have a CX-7 and am looking to install my system. My equipment isn't as good as yours doitor, but do want to make a nice job. I have been giving this a lot of thought and I did come up with an idea similar to yours in the cargo area doitor. I still haven't decided what to do with the 2-10s I have. I noticed you're only using 1. I might have to follow suit. However I cannot have it out in the cargo area.
> 
> I have read the first 5 pages of this thread. I don't know if you have made mods. I will continue reading.
> 
> I am very impressed with your craftsmanship doitor. Mine won't be good for show. but it will sound good.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd.
Thanks for your words.
If I can help you in any way, just let me know.
I have a lot of info that will help you make your install a lot easier.
If you want pm me your email and I'll send you the Interior Trim Removal Chapter from the Workshop Manual.
I made a lot of mods in the year that I've been doing this install.
You will see them once you continue reading.

Jorg.


----------



## foosman

Where you been buddy?? Still running it all yourself??


----------



## Chingus

I would love to have the tech data.

I jsut finished reading the whole thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 OMG 

I think I'm going to make my install worth looking at!

Starting a list..........

PMing......


----------



## drtool

Too bad you can not send what I listened to.


----------



## slvrtsunami

I think Jorge found a new fan. Thanks for your willingness to help others.


----------



## ericnord

Yeah, Jorge is the man! I was going to have a shop do my install until I found Jorge and he helped me out. After several hundred PMs it is finally coming along:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46705

All thanks to Jorge and his help!


----------



## doitor

Chingus said:


> I would love to have the tech data.
> 
> I jsut finished reading the whole thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 OMG
> 
> I think I'm going to make my install worth looking at!
> 
> Starting a list..........
> 
> PMing......


email sent.
Have fun.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> Too bad you can not send what I listened to.


That would be really cool, Wayne.



slvrtsunami said:


> Thanks for your willingness to help others.


Just doing my part to keep the hobby going.



ericnord said:


> Yeah, Jorge is the man! I was going to have a shop do my install until I found Jorge and he helped me out. After several hundred PMs it is finally coming along:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46705
> 
> All thanks to Jorge and his help!


Just paypal me the money you saved and it's all good.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Last Sunday I spend a couple of hours getting the small details worked out for Finals.
Check this out.
Serial to USB cable on the procesor.










USB cable on the center console along with the full speed Ipod cable.










With this I just plug a laptop and can tune from the comfort of the drivers seat.
Also wanted to share this with you guys.










Getting my ticket to Finals was my goal when I started competing a year ago.

Jorge.


----------



## jdc753

thats awesome, congrats Jorge. Wish there were comps of that scale up near the NE so I could maybe attend and learn. Best of luck at finals, do you have a trailer to drive up with? Gonna need it to bring back all the trophies


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Jorge, Foosman... etc... al the finals guys... Does USACi let you park wherever you want to or do they have you "stage" somewhat according to your class?

I am asking because I want the chance to listen to Jorge's, Foos's, RedGTi's etc cars... it will SUCK to run all over Fair park trying to find everyone.. LOL....

Let me know how USACi lays out their events these days...

Jorge, AWSEOME work!


Rob


----------



## doitor

TXwrxWagon said:


> Jorge, Foosman... etc... al the finals guys... Does USACi let you park wherever you want to or do they have you "stage" somewhat according to your class?
> 
> I am asking because I want the chance to listen to Jorge's, Foos's, RedGTi's etc cars... it will SUCK to run all over Fair park trying to find everyone.. LOL....
> 
> Let me know how USACi lays out their events these days...
> 
> Jorge, AWSEOME work!
> 
> Rob


I have no idea about the parking at Finals, Rob.
And Im sure most of the competitors will have an "open door policy", so listen to as many cars as you car.
Its a GREAT opportunity to get a very good reference.

Jorge.


----------



## JayinMI

That would be cool. Take his advice. The last time I went to an _IASCA_ show (admittedly, _years_ ago) all the best cars were closed up and locked with no one around. 

I'd like to think things have changed.

Jay


----------



## doitor

jdc753 said:


> thats awesome, congrats Jorge. Wish there were comps of that scale up near the NE so I could maybe attend and learn. Best of luck at finals, do you have a trailer to drive up with? Gonna need it to bring back all the trophies


Those big events are great to get a reference and see/hear what its all about.
I went to MECA Finals last year to do that and changed my life.
If you ever get a chance to go to one of the big ones, do it.
And LOL about the trailer.
No, I dont have one.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

JayinMI said:


> That would be cool. Take his advice. The last time I went to an _IASCA_ show (admittedly, _years_ ago) all the best cars were closed up and locked with no one around.
> 
> I'd like to think things have changed.
> 
> Jay


To every show that I´ve been this year, everybody has been open doors.
Hopefully at Finals it´s the same.

Jorge.


----------



## JayinMI

Shame all the finalses (sic) are always so far from me. I just went back to work for my old employer and can guarantee I wouldn't get the time off.

BTW, Good luck!

Jay


----------



## ericnord

Congrats Jorge!

And by the way, you didn't save me a dime! I feel owed 5 rolls of RAAMmat, 50lbs. of MDF, 1000ft of TechFlex, an H100, HAT tweets and mids, etc. 

Just kidding, this thing sounds sooooo much better than I would have received back from a shop. I'll write the extras off as 'saved shop labor'.

Good luck competing.


----------



## WolfSong

Good luck at the Finals Jorge!!!

I finally sat down and read this thread from start to finish.

You've actually inspired me to look into competing... it sounds like a whole bunch of fun.

Awesome work man... look forward seeing where you go next with this.


----------



## doitor

WolfSong said:


> Good luck at the Finals Jorge!!!
> 
> I finally sat down and read this thread from start to finish.
> 
> You've actually inspired me to look into competing... it sounds like a whole bunch of fun.
> 
> Awesome work man... look forward seeing where you go next with this.


Thanks for your words, Wolf.
Competing can actually be a lot of fun.
Some people take it way to seriously but hey, it's just car audio.
If I ever stop enjoying it, I'll stop right then and there.
If I can help you in any way, let me know.
And yes, more changes after Finals.

Jorge.


----------



## imjustjason

Jorge,

What size hole did you have to drill for the P1 mic? Mine hasn't come in yet and I need to move on. 

Thanks in advance. jason


----------



## doitor

imjustjason said:


> Jorge,
> 
> What size hole did you have to drill for the P1 mic? Mine hasn't come in yet and I need to move on.
> 
> Thanks in advance. jason


I used several bits until it fitted.
IIRC it was either 3/8" or 1/2".

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Unibit for the win!


----------



## imjustjason

doitor said:


> I used several bits until it fitted.
> IIRC it was either 3/8" or 1/2".
> 
> Jorge.


Yeah, that's what I was afraid you were going to say. I don't have the actual mic yet to do that with... I was hoping to make the hole and move on. I need to vinyl wrap the pod that the mic is going to be in so I can start dyeing it... and I can't drill a hole after the fact. 

Thanks anyway. jason


----------



## doitor

I'm back.
Very intense 2 weeks.
I went to both IASCA and USACi Mexico Finals.

IASCA FINALS

It was 3 shows in one in San Juan del Rio, Queretaro. (600 miles one way).
IASCA Mexico Finals, IASCA 3x for next season, USACi 2x.

My car in the lanes.










From left to right: IASCA Finals Rookie 2nd place trophy, USACi BOS trophy, USACi 1st place Intermediate Consumer Trophy, IASCA Rookie 2nd place 3x show.









USACi FINALS

Very nice show on a horse race track in Mexico City.
Here are some pics.



















Trophies:










From left to right: USACi Mexico Intermediate Consumer National Champion, 4x side show Advanced Consumer 1st place, USACi Mexico Finals "Best of Show".

Jorge.


----------



## drtool

I bet that was a lot of fun. Very happy for you, you did great work. Hopefully next year they will split Mexico/US. So we all can hang out together more.


----------



## slvrtsunami

congratulations! It is refreshing to see the hard work pay off for you. Frankly, the results don't surprise me at all, given the amount of labor, sweat and tuning you have put in the car. You desreve it all. 

I was curious, do you have to compete in a higher class next season?


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> congratulations! It is refreshing to see the hard work pay off for you. Frankly, the results don't surprise me at all, given the amount of labor, sweat and tuning you have put in the car. You desreve it all.
> 
> I was curious, do you have to compete in a higher class next season?


Thanks guys.
In the U.S. you are allowed to stay several years in that class even if you win it.
In Mexico once you win the class you have to step to the next one.

Jorge.


----------



## jdc753

Congratulations indeed. Very good work. This is the end of your first full year of competition correct? Any plans for next year?

Most certainly gonna have to get started on that trophy room addition to the house lol.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Jorge, if that was the US, you'd have to disassemble the trophies to get them home since they'd be about 6' tall!

Congrats on your success. I still think your vehicle is one of the best I've ever heard (for my tastes).


----------



## doitor

jdc753 said:


> Congratulations indeed. Very good work. This is the end of your first full year of competition correct? Any plans for next year?
> 
> Most certainly gonna have to get started on that trophy room addition to the house lol.


Thanks.
Yes. I had a very nice end to my first year in competition.
Plans for next year? As far as intall goes I'm going to play with the front stage. I'm going to use what I learned this year and really get the most out of my system.
LOL about the trophy room. My wife has most of the trophies in the closet collecting dust so I plan on moving them to the office.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Just got this pic from a friend that had a much better camera.










All of my first season trophies.










Jorge.


----------



## ericnord

Congrats Jorge!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Braggart.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Jorge, if that was the US, you'd have to disassemble the trophies to get them home since they'd be about 6' tall!


I've seen those.
My wife is having a hard enough time getting all of them in the closet.



BlackSapphire said:


> Congrats on your success. I still think your vehicle is one of the best I've ever heard (for my tastes).


Thanks, Roman.



BlackSapphire said:


> Braggart.




Jorge.


----------



## azngotskills

Congrats on the wins Jorge 

How is the car now?


----------



## doitor

azngotskills said:


> Congrats on the wins Jorge
> 
> How is the car now?



Thanks, Mark.
I don't know anything about the car.

Jorge.


----------



## Shod

I just have to say I am new to this site and have learned quite a bit from your install things just get better and better everytime I come back to your page. Excellent job on everything you definitely give me ideas keep it up.


----------



## doitor

Shod said:


> I just have to say I am new to this site and have learned quite a bit from your install things just get better and better everytime I come back to your page. Excellent job on everything you definitely give me ideas keep it up.


Thanks, Shod.
It's also been a great learning experience for me.
And wait till you see what I'm going to do next.

Jorge.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Uh Ohh!!! here we go again!


----------



## trebor

doitor said:


> Thanks, Shod.
> It's also been a great learning experience for me.
> And wait till you see what I'm going to do next.
> 
> Jorge.


How about some hints...do tell.


----------



## doitor

trebor said:


> How about some hints...do tell.


Let's just say that going to Mark's Seminar made me realize a lot of things.
Also after the seminar I bought some studio monitors and now I have a reference system, that also opened my eyes and ears.
As far as the build goes, I'll give you some hints.
It involves an air saw, arc welder, cutting some holes here and there and some lube.

Jorge.


----------



## trebor

doitor said:


> Let's just say that going to Mark's Seminar made me realize a lot of things.
> Also after the seminar I bought some studio monitors and now I have a reference system, that also opened my eyes and ears.
> As far as the build goes, I'll give you some hints.
> It involves an air saw, arc welder, cutting some holes here and there and some lube.
> 
> Jorge.


Going to be a monster setup when your finally done I'm sure. Anxiously awaiting more updates...and then listening to it.


----------



## drtool

I want to see pictures of the lube .I have every thing else.
Wayne


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> I want to see pictures of the lube .I have every thing else.
> Wayne


I still don't know if I'm using K-Y or Astroglide.
But I'll send you a picture once I decide.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

kicks in the floor?


----------



## n_olympios

Jorge, quick question: can you control the H900 through the W505 or is the H900 screen+remote necessary? 

Also, do you keep volume control with the 505 (through the AiNet)?

Thanks!


----------



## n_olympios

Sorry, double post.


----------



## doitor

n_olympios said:


> Jorge, quick question: can you control the H900 through the W505 or is the H900 screen+remote necessary?
> 
> Also, do you keep volume control with the 505 (through the AiNet)?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you keep volume control via Ai-Net.
That's why I still have the W505 and the Denford 8250 is in the closet.
You need either the control/display or a computer to tune and can save 6 presets that can be recalled directly from the screen of the W505, but you cant make adjustments from the HU,

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> kicks in the floor?


I dont get it.
Aren't kicks in the kicks and floor on the floor.

Jorge.


----------



## n_olympios

doitor said:


> Yes, you keep volume control via Ai-Net.
> That's why I still have the W505 and the Denford 8250 is in the closet.
> You need either the control/display or a computer to tune and can save 6 presets that can be recalled directly from the screen of the W505, but you cant make adjustments from the HU,
> 
> Jorge.


That's what I thought. Thanks dude. 

Oh my bank manager is going to be very happy.


----------



## niceguy

You were referring to studio monitors for in home listening use?

I used to run some Alesis M1 Active units and am fixing to get rid of some Roland DS90s....


----------



## doitor

niceguy said:


> You were referring to studio monitors for in home listening use?
> 
> I used to run some Alesis M1 Active units and am fixing to get rid of some Roland DS90s....


Yep.
Here's my near field reference system.










I should be getting a sub pretty soon.

Jorge.


----------



## jonnyanalog

I'll wager a guess that Jorge bought some Genelecs and a JL Fathom. I heard Marks reference system and am willing to sell organs to get it. =)


----------



## doitor

jonnyanalog said:


> I'll wager a guess that Jorge bought some Genelecs and a JL Fathom. I heard Marks reference system and am willing to sell organs to get it. =)


Noup.
I got the poor man's reference system.
Behringer B2031A.
Active monitors with an 8.75" midrange/midbass driver and 1" tweeter.
Amps have 150 watts on each mid and 75 on each tweeter.
I plug my Ipod directly to them.
Payed a bit over $300 for them shipped.
Mark's system is just a bit more expensive.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio

Hey Jorge,

I think I know what the next step is going to be..... 

Mark


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> I dont get it.
> Aren't kicks in the kicks and floor on the floor.
> 
> Jorge.


lol. well played!


----------



## pwnt by pat

doitor said:


> I dont get it.
> Aren't kicks in the kicks and floor on the floor.
> 
> Jorge.


not when your floor blends in to your kicks


----------



## doitor

Christmas came a bit early this year.
Just got two sets of the Legatia L1 Version 2 tweeters.
Silver and Black.





































I just HAD to try them out so I took the v1's out, made the hole a bit bigger and pressure fitted the v2's.



















I just did this 30 minutes ago and had a quick listen.
Quick review against the v1's: more efficient, better off axis dispersion, more "airy".
I'll take a good listen tonight and report back.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> Christmas came a bit early this year.
> Just got two sets of the Legatia L1 Version 2 tweeters.
> Silver and Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just HAD to try them out so I took the v1's out, made the hole a bit bigger and pressure fitted the v2's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did this 30 minutes ago and had a quick listen.
> Quick review against the v1's: more efficient, better off axis dispersion, more "airy".
> I'll take a good listen tonight and report back.
> 
> Jorge.



Ouch that's masturbation to my eyes, they really look much better than the other ones.


----------



## trebor

Which sounds better Jorge, the silver or black pair, bet the black will be tonally darker. :wiseguy:


----------



## BlackSapphire

Why black _and_ silver?


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Why black _and_ silver?


When you compete its always a good idea to have backup drivers.
Why both colors?
Because HAT only builds them in those two.
Lol.

Jorge


----------



## doitor

I just had to do it.
Had a little free time at work and decided to change HU's.
Took the W505 out and put the Denford RFX-8250 in.
Right now it's going thru it's front RCA outs directly into the H900 for x-over/processing.
Also had to run a remote wire to turn the H900 which then turns the amps on.
It took my a bit less than an hour to do it.
The first thing I noticed was that the tweeters where a bit louder than before so I played with the eq a bit and gave it a quick listen.
Only listened to the Focal 1 cd.
To sume it up: WOW.
A LOT more natural/real sounding than the W505.
The Alpine sounds REALLY artificial and "thin".
I'm VERY impressed with the difference.
I'll listen some more and report back.
Here are some pics.




























Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

I noticed the same with the alpine when I made the switch, but I didn't know if it was the headunit or the processor, lol. 

Can't wait to see the other headunits in there soon!


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> I noticed the same with the alpine when I made the switch, but I didn't know if it was the headunit or the processor, lol.


In my case the only change was the HU.



bikinpunk said:


> Can't wait to see the other headunits in there soon!


Here's a sample of what's to come.










DRZ alone and DRZ/H900 combo

Jorge.


----------



## quality_sound

I see the Denford walking all over the 9255. I wasn't all that impressed with the 9255...in my car. I did like my 8240 though.


----------



## ErinH

I wish there was a way to show the copper chassis, lol.


----------



## doitor

quality_sound said:


> I see the Denford walking all over the 9255. I wasn't all that impressed with the 9255...in my car. I did like my 8240 though.


On paper the DRZ has the advantage with the dual 24 bit DAC's and the 96 khz sampling rate not to mention the x-over and eq.
Thats why I'm testing it with and without the H900.

Jorge


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> I wish there was a way to show the copper chassis, lol.


Yep. 
It's a "gorgeous" HU.
I have plenty of pics of the copper chasis just in case you feel lonely. 
LOL.

Jorge


----------



## doitor

Ok, got a got two hours of seat time last night.
Tests cds where:
Michael Ruff "Spaking in Melodies" (Original), 
Sheffield Drive (Original), 
USACi and IASCA current SQ cd's (original) and 
Doitors Demos cd's (burned).

I'll sume it up again: WOW.
LOL.
The thing that impresses me the most was the HUGE improvement in how natural/real things sound now.
You literaly can see the instruments. 
I heard a couple of times of guys saying that you could hear the head of the drum and the stick hitting it. Well with the W505 you can't. With the 82250 it's all there.
I'm hearing A LOT of new things in songs. Mostly small very subtle things like shakers that I've never heard before. 
String Instruments also improved. You can hear the breath of the player.
Hell, you can almost feel the spit of the singer hitting you in the face.
With the W505 things where a bit "difuse", they sort of moved around a bit. With the 8250 everything is extremely well focused. Nothing moves.
I would say that high and midrange sound/detail is WAY better. Midbass and sub I can't really tell a difference.
So first result of the test: The W505 in not going back in. LOL.
Second result: I'm going to try them all in the car as well.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> So first result of the test: The W505 in not going back in. LOL.
> Second result: I'm going to try them all in the car as well.
> 
> Jorge.


Lol. Well, at least you’ve gotten somewhere. 

I love that denford. Wish they MADE it in black (not a fan of the silkscreened ones I’ve seen).


----------



## braves6117

Doitor, for the Denford 8250, what DSP will you use? I assume the h701, or is that not possible?


----------



## doitor

braves6117 said:


> Doitor, for the Denford 8250, what DSP will you use? I assume the h701, or is that not possible?


You mean for the "Doitor plays with some cool toys" test?
Right now it's playing into the H900 but I also have an H701 and hopefully soon an Audison Bit One to pair it with.
I'm thinking the Bit One would be the best one to pair with the 8250 because both have Coaxial Digital Input/Output, but right now with the H900 it's doing and AMAZING job. LOL.
I'll slowly be gathering more info and report back.
I also plan on starting a new thread soon to keep it all organized.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

actually, Jorge, i don't believe the denford has coax out; only coax in. 

If you find out otherwise, lmk. If it did, I would have bought it already, so if I'm wrong...


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> actually, Jorge, i don't believe the denford has coax out; only coax in.
> 
> If you find out otherwise, lmk. If it did, I would have bought it already, so if I'm wrong...


You are right.
It says Input.

Jorge.


----------



## unpredictableacts

I honestly Can not wait until the Denford and DRZ get a direct comparison.....and I am also glad things have opened up for you....It always feels good when things improve as opposed to going backwards. Once you get to a certian point it is a hit a miss on improving or just plain wasting time and money.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> You are right.
> It says Input.
> 
> Jorge.


Yea, stinks.

I can only think of one denon with a digital out and I believe that’s the dct-1. Not 100% on that. Even the z1 doesn’t have it. :/


----------



## azngotskills

I basically knew you would like anything over the Alpine  Just my take after what I have experienced


----------



## doitor

unpredictableacts said:


> I honestly Can not wait until the Denford and DRZ get a direct comparison.....and I am also glad things have opened up for you....It always feels good when things improve as opposed to going backwards. Once you get to a certian point it is a hit a miss on improving or just plain wasting time and money.


Yep. Me too.
The DRZ on paper is a much better transport, plus all the extras.
And couldn't agree more with the rest of your comment.



azngotskills said:


> I basically knew you would like anything over the Alpine  Just my take after what I have experienced


LOL.
And hopefully it will get better with the rest.

Jorge.


----------



## braves6117

doitor said:


> You mean for the "Doitor plays with some cool toys" test?
> Right now it's playing into the H900 but I also have an H701 and hopefully soon an Audison Bit One to pair it with.
> I'm thinking the Bit One would be the best one to pair with the 8250 because both have Coaxial Digital Input/Output, but right now with the H900 it's doing and AMAZING job. LOL.
> I'll slowly be gathering more info and report back.
> I also plan on starting a new thread soon to keep it all organized.
> 
> Jorge.



Forgive my ignorance, but what is the connection between the h900 and the denon? Would it be the same for the h701....

I can't wait to hear all about your results, start that new thread soon! 

And x2 on achieving better results after having found your great sound....I've started my own trek partly inspired by you lol


----------



## ErinH

braves6117 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the connection between the h900 and the denon? Would it be the same for the h701....


Analog only.
Yes, they’re both the same as far as connectivity.


----------



## doitor

braves6117 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the connection between the h900 and the denon? Would it be the same for the h701....
> 
> I can't wait to hear all about your results, start that new thread soon!
> 
> And x2 on achieving better results after having found your great sound....I've started my own trek partly inspired by you lol


Two wires. RCA's and remote turn on.
I'm using the Front RCA outputs on the 8250 into the RCA inputs on the H900.
I also had to run a remote wire from the 8250 so that the H900 can turn on the amps.
Yes, the exact same conections would be needed for the H701.
And it's awesome that I "partly inspired" you to do something.
Share your findings and if I can help you with anything, let me know.

Jorge.


----------



## unpredictableacts

doitor said:


> Two wires. RCA's and remote turn on.
> I'm using the Front RCA outputs on the 8250 into the RCA inputs on the H900.
> I also had to run a remote wire from the 8250 so that the H900 can turn on the amps.
> Yes, the exact same conections would be needed for the H701.
> And it's awesome that I "partly inspired" you to do something.
> Share your findings and if I can help you with anything, let me know.
> 
> Jorge.


While using the Denford how is the processing on the H900 controled?


----------



## doitor

unpredictableacts said:


> While using the Denford how is the processing on the H900 controled?


The H900 has a remote control and a single DIN display that you can see in the next picture right behind the shifter.










It's basically what the RUX-C701 does on the PXA-H701, but with the 701 it's all in a single DIN chasis and with the H900 you have a separate screen and control.

Jorge.


----------



## HondAudio

doitor said:


> Jorge.


It looks like you have grills in the corners of the dash for midranges. Did I miss that part of the install? What page are the pics on?


----------



## doitor

HondAudio said:


> It looks like you have grills in the corners of the dash for midranges. Did I miss that part of the install? What page are the pics on?


You are the first to notice.
That's part of a psycoacoustic trick I used at USACi Mexico Finals.
Judges can be very "visual" and if they know your speakers are in the kicks might "hear" that your stage is low.
Those are just some speaker grills covered in speaker grill cloth but there's nothing under. LOL.
And it worked WONDERFULL at Finals. LOL
Pic's to prove it?
Here are some.


















I even covered the a pillars with headliner and speaker grill to hide the tweeters.
Pics?
Here ya go.


















And in the car.


















So the only "speakers" you could see didn't even existed.
LOL.
But it worked like a charm.
Gave close to 30 demos at finals and no one could tell where the speaker were.
I took the pillar covers after finals.
It was just too dark.
LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

I like the look of the Denford, if it sounds good just keep it in. Or sell all the extra toys and buy Brooksies and be done.
You have motivated me again, 7990 goes in this weekend, and depending on time comsumption perhaps the h900


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> I like the look of the Denford, if it sounds good just keep it in. Or sell all the extra toys and buy Brooksies and be done.
> You have motivated me again, 7990 goes in this weekend, and depending on time comsumption perhaps the h900


 The Denford looks awesome and looks awesome in the dash but I have to try the rest.
So far it's the favorite to stay in the car but it's the first I try. 

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Just started the official thread for the test:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/52613-doitor-plays-some-cool-toys-test.html

Jorge.


----------



## bluevu77

i have a cx-7 and you just gave me a whole lot of ideas!


----------



## andy335touring

Just read all 30 page's, it's so cool to see how your build has evolved, i just wish i had some of your attention to detail skills for myself ! 

I'm a bit curious as to what the benefit's you got going from the L3's to L4's ?

I'll be looking forward to your next revamp/round of improvements as this is a great thread to read.

Well done with all the comps' you've entered, your trophy count says it all.


----------



## quality_sound

andy335touring said:


> I'm a bit curious as to what the benefit's you got going from the L3's to L4's ?



Simply, the L4 does EVERYTHING better than the L3.


----------



## doitor

Little update on the frontstage.
With the help of a good friend (Hal Martinez) and waiting on the release of the L3 Pro, I now have an L831-3 with the L3's and L1v2's up in the a-pillars and the L8's still in the doors.



















The rest is the same.
For now. 

Jorge.


----------



## IBcivic

very nice...has a more refined look to it.
any pics sin grills?


----------



## doitor

Jorge.


----------



## IBcivic

looks great ...dressed and un-dressed....


----------



## doitor

stinky06 said:


> looks great ...dressed and un-dressed....


I like'em better un-dressed. 
Oh, you are talking about the pillars.
Actually those aren't the most recent pics.
I've changed all the hardware for hex security screws.
Will change the pics tomorrow.

J.


----------



## IBcivic

^^:laugh:^^


----------



## quality_sound

Does that mean the HU comparo is done???


----------



## doitor

quality_sound said:


> Does that mean the HU comparo is done???


Yes, it's done.
Still need to type a lot to post results, but it's done.

J.


----------



## quality_sound

Sweet!


----------



## hugo23

looks great Jorge, de poca mami!!!


----------



## quality_sound

It's funny, I was thinking of redoing my pods EXACTLY like that.


----------



## CRD

quality_sound said:


> It's funny, I was thinking of redoing my pods EXACTLY like that.


Same here, I ordered speaker cloth and new tools to do it but didnt had the time. 

Doitors yours looks great , how they sound?


----------



## cmusic

On the using of RCAs into the H900, I've heard directly from a few former IASCA expert competitors that have used the H900 including Steve Brown himself, that the RCA input sounds better than the toslink input.


----------



## slvrtsunami

Looks great Jorge. I bet its a lot more coherent now with minimal distance between the drivers. I just could not help but wonder just how many board members seriously thought about a CX-7 after they saw your build log??

I know I did.


----------



## doitor

CRD said:


> Same here, I ordered speaker cloth and new tools to do it but didnt had the time.
> 
> Doitors yours looks great , how they sound?


It sounds a lot better.
If you want build pics I have a bunch.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

cmusic said:


> On the using of RCAs into the H900, I've heard directly from a few former IASCA expert competitors that have used the H900 including Steve Brown himself, that the RCA input sounds better than the toslink input.


And I agree.
I found it by "mistake" and after posting my findings the Team's engineer said the exact same thing.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

slvrtsunami said:


> Looks great Jorge. I bet its a lot more coherent now with minimal distance between the drivers. I just could not help but wonder just how many board members seriously thought about a CX-7 after they saw your build log??
> 
> I know I did.


That was one of the more noticeable changes.
With minimal T/A and eq focus is solid.
With the kick/pillar install things wondered a bit, no that's history.
The car naturally gives you a lot of depth, but the pillars helped a lot with imaging and staging.
The CX-7 is an awesome car to build a system.

Jorge.


----------



## n_olympios

Indeed it does, lots of space to keep stuff in. 










Up front as well. 










This is not Jorge's CX-7, by the way.


----------



## MaXaZoR

Hey Jorge,
With the H900 run using RCAs do you have a turn-on "pop"?


----------



## doitor

MaXaZoR said:


> Hey Jorge,
> With the H900 run using RCAs do you have a turn-on "pop"?


Noup.
Zero noises with the H900.
I've only had turn off pop once and it was when I tried the BitOne.

Jorge.


----------



## CRD

doitor said:


> It sounds a lot better.
> If you want build pics I have a bunch.
> 
> Jorge.


Im going to start my build again by the end of next week after I move to my new house.

I currently have my mids on the floor corners, and the tweeters on the door panels, I will change all that and I started doing something similar with the mid and tweeter on my Mazda 6 but never had the time to finished. 

I will contact you later for the build pics.


----------



## doitor

I've been avoiding this for some time now, but I think it's time to do it.
The only part with no sound deadening materil in my car is the roof but I'll fix that soon.
I ordered some product from Ant and wil start to tear apart the car today.










It's one bulk pack of Damplifier Pro and 3 gallons of Spectrum.
The basic idea is to do the roof, cover the outside of the floor pan and wheel wells.
I also plan to re-do the doors.

Jorge.


----------



## el_chupo_

Jorge,

Love the new A pillars.

On the spectrum spay: it comes out well with that gun, but you need alot of air to back it. Also, I had the best luck with very thin coats. Dries very quick, and went on well.

But I didnt try it upside down...

Matt


----------



## slvrtsunami

I would really like to know just how you come up with the time to do all this! between work, family, finishing the review and now THIS!? change your name to super audio man or something!


----------



## doitor

el_chupo_ said:


> Jorge,
> 
> Love the new A pillars.
> 
> On the spectrum spay: it comes out well with that gun, but you need alot of air to back it. Also, I had the best luck with very thin coats. Dries very quick, and went on well.
> 
> But I didnt try it upside down...
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the comments and info, Matt.




slvrtsunami said:


> I would really like to know just how you come up with the time to do all this! between work, family, finishing the review and now THIS!? change your name to super audio man or something!


LOL.
I'll do this at night after I get home from work.
And I like doitor, so no plan on changing it. LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## lsm

I like the speaker pods a lot!


----------



## doitor

Here are some build pics for the pods.


----------



## doitor

More:














































J.


----------



## IBcivic

hey doitor,una pregunta....
did your headlight bezel inspire the design of your pods or is it just a coincidence?
thanks for the build pics. very nice job.


----------



## ///Audience

wow jorge, you certaintly have been busy! Any chance of you comming up to another show in Bryan? id love to hear your car after all these changes


----------



## doitor

stinky06 said:


> hey doitor,una pregunta....
> did your headlight bezel inspire the design of your pods or is it just a coincidence?
> thanks for the build pics. very nice job.


I would love to say it was on purpose but no.



BassBaller5 said:


> wow jorge, you certaintly have been busy! Any chance of you comming up to another show in Bryan? id love to hear your car after all these changes


The next show will be in Tyler, Texas June 6 and 7th.
It looks like it's going to be THE SQ show of the year.
Maybe some of the guys from the DFW meet will post what they heard.
Several of them got to listen to the previous version so they can compare both.

Jorge.


----------



## ///Audience

doitor said:


> I would love to say it was on purpose but no.
> 
> 
> 
> The next show will be in Tyler, Texas June 6 and 7th.
> It looks like it's going to be THE SQ show of the year.
> Maybe some of the guys from the DFW meet will post what they heard.
> Several of them got to listen to the previous version so they can compare both.
> 
> Jorge.


wow could this be any more convienient? im moving back to Tyler on June 6th


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> wow could this be any more convienient? im moving back to Tyler on June 6th


See you there.
You can find info on the show at:

Texas Summer Showdown - Hosted by Performance Audio

It's going to be THE SQ show of the year.
Most of the big names in SQ will be there.
Sending you my US cell via pm.

Jorge.


----------



## simplicityinsound

looks great! is that suede yo manage to wrap that complex shape in with out wrinkles? if so, awesome job!


----------



## doitor

simplicityinsound said:


> looks great! is that suede yo manage to wrap that complex shape in with out wrinkles? if so, awesome job!


Noup.
It's flock.

Jorge.


----------



## simplicityinsound

hahaa, okay, slightly less respect, but still awesome! i should get back to doing flocking. whcih kit do you use? or just buy the stuff individually and do it? i use to get a full flocking kit from the upholstery place back east, but out here, the place i go to doesnt sell it. and i dont trust the online places


----------



## doitor

LOL.
I don't want to lose your respect.
It's from The Install Bay
It actually looks very similar to suede and it's a lot easier to use in complex shapes like this one.

J.


----------



## simplicityinsound

cool, i will give it a try with that kit 

b


----------



## AdamTaylor

looks awesome


----------



## AdamTaylor

whats up with the new "JL Audio" avatar? sign of things to come?


----------



## IBcivic

AdamTaylor said:


> whats up with the new "JL Audio" avatar? sign of things to come?


i have a feeling it wont be for JL speakers....
there is an empty amp rack in the trunk of this cx-7


----------



## quality_sound

I doubt it. he's been running JL amps and subs from day 1.


----------



## doitor

AdamTaylor said:


> whats up with the new "JL Audio" avatar? sign of things to come?


I really like JL Audio products.
I also tend to change my avatar with the latest gear I'm testing.
I've been testing amps and subs.
Here are some pics.
































stinky06 said:


> i have a feeling it wont be for JL speakers....
> there is an empty amp rack in the trunk of this cx-7


Front stage speakers will be the same for a loooooooooong time.
Empty amprack?
Does this look like an empty amp rack?












quality_sound said:


> I doubt it. he's been running JL amps and subs from day 1.


Well, that's not totally true.
I used two dB Drive amps in version one of the install.

Jorge.


----------



## captainobvious

Jorge, 
Are you still rocking that 8250 ?

I'm surprised you switched to that to be honest. I really thought that the output on my DRZ-9255 was cleaner than the 8250 that I had. What are your thoughts?


----------



## doitor

captainobvious said:


> Jorge,
> Are you still rocking that 8250 ?
> 
> I'm surprised you switched to that to be honest. I really thought that the output on my DRZ-9255 was cleaner than the 8250 that I had. What are your thoughts?


Yep, the 8250 is still in my car.
I have a love/hate relationship with the DRZ and the McIntosh HU's.
LOVE the sound, HATE the looks and functionality.
I'm going to try some things soon and might shock you a bit more after testing.

Jorge.


----------



## Inferno333

doitor said:


> Empty amprack?
> Does this look like an empty amp rack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge.


Maybe...


----------



## IBcivic

doitor said:


> I really like JL Audio products.
> I also tend to change my avatar with the latest gear I'm testing.
> I've been testing amps and subs.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front stage speakers will be the same for a loooooooooong time.
> Empty amprack?
> Does this look like an empty amp rack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's not totally true.
> I used two dB Drive amps in version one of the install.
> 
> Jorge.


MY BAD... i was under the impression the zapcos were the last tennants residing in your trunk...:blush:


----------



## doitor

Inferno333 said:


> Maybe...


If you opened my hatch right now, that's what you would find.



stinky06 said:


> MY BAD... i was under the impression the zapcos were the last tennants residing in your trunk...:blush:


LOL.
Several "tennants" in the last month, but back to the Slash amps.
Curious note: In Mexico we use two last names (father and mother's first last name in that order) and some times two first names. 
My full name is Jorge Luis Juaristi Larracoechea.
Now, what would my initials be?
LOL.
I've got JL in my DNA.
LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## IBcivic

doitor said:


> If you opened my hatch right now, that's what you would find.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> Several "tennants" in the last month, but back to the Slash amps.
> Curious note: In Mexico we use two last names (father and mother's first last name in that order) and some times two first names.
> My full name is Jorge Luis Juaristi Larracoechea.
> Now, what would my initials be?
> LOL.
> I've got JL in my DNA.
> LOL.
> 
> Jorge.


JL*3 [cubed]???

it's common practice all over latin america.... my son[50%costa-rican] is always whining about why he needs to have 2 last names and other kids don't...."it's too long to write"....lloron...


----------



## captainobvious

doitor said:


> Yep, the 8250 is still in my car.
> I have a love/hate relationship with the DRZ and the McIntosh HU's.
> LOVE the sound, HATE the looks and functionality.
> I'm going to try some things soon and might shock you a bit more after testing.
> 
> Jorge.


Well, hey...you'll get no arguments out of me about how sexy those machined aluminum faceplates are on the Rockford/Denons.
But then again...so is the DRZ... 

Hmm, as far as "functionality" issues with the DRZ- what don't you like? The only real shortcoming I ran into was the 200hz crossover limit on the midrange.

Looking forward to being "shocked" :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound

doitor said:


> Well, that's not totally true.
> I used two dB Drive amps in version one of the install.
> 
> Jorge.


Whoops, I forgot about those.


----------



## donkeypunch22

Dude, much respect on your work. The wiring of course, but the front pods in the A-pillars are just sick! The first set I've seen that are esthetically appealing. Usually pod setups are just butt. Your's is unreal.


----------



## trunks9_us

doitor said:


> Little update on the frontstage.
> With the help of a good friend (Hal Martinez) and waiting on the release of the L3 Pro, I now have an L831-3 with the L3's and L1v2's up in the a-pillars and the L8's still in the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest is the same.
> For now.
> 
> Jorge.


Does this material affect your sound of the speakers since it is covering them up?


----------



## doitor

donkeypunch22 said:


> Dude, much respect on your work. The wiring of course, but the front pods in the A-pillars are just sick! The first set I've seen that are esthetically appealing. Usually pod setups are just butt. Your's is unreal.


Thanks for your words, donkeypunch22.




trunks9_us said:


> Does this material affect your sound of the speakers since it is covering them up?


What material? The speaker grill cloth on the grills or the flock?
The flock is on ly use on the pillar and the grill itself has a metal grill to protect the L3 and just a hole for the tweeter. All of it is wraped in speaker grill cloth and held in place with little magnets.
Is there a difference in sound with and without the grills? Yes.

J.


----------



## maxxis

Jorge. This thread is an inspiration.  Excellent work.


----------



## BobcatSysOp

Hi Jorge,
Very nice install and DIY pixs. Awesome setup and thanks for intro to *Ianaconi. *Appreciate it very much.


----------



## doitor

Yesterday I started on deadening the roof.
Taking the headliner out was a lot easier that I thought it would. LOL.
This is what's going in there:










"Virgin" roof.










First piece: LOL.










1 layer done.










Since the headliner is already out, I decided to take it one step further and redo my speaker wires.
You are reading it right, it's going on the roof. LOL.
What do you get when you mix a speaker wire, techflex, heatshirnk and a guy with OCD?
Here's your answer:

Speaker wires cut to the same lenght and covered with white techflex:










White hearshrink cut in little pieces.










Each piece spaced 12" apart (yes, I know I'm hairy, LOL):



















To ID each cable, I wrote RH (Right High), RM (Right Mid), RL (Right Low), LH(Left High), LM (Left Mid), LL (Left Low).

















.

That's it for now.
Still lot's to do.

Jorge.


----------



## IBcivic

doitor said:


> Each piece spaced 12" apart (yes, I know I'm hairy, LOL):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ID each cable, I wrote RH (Right High), RM (Right Mid), RL (Right Low), LH(Left High), LM (Left Mid), LL (Left Low).


 At least your toe-nails are trimmed!!!:laugh:

nice job doc!


----------



## captainobvious

Looks great Jorge. Are you planning on dropping the slash's in favor of the HD's ? If so, which amps will be powering which drivers?

Keep up the good work bud


----------



## ErinH

DUDE! ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME!?

You know how we joke about we must be separated at birth?... yep… I’ve got deadener and 14g wire on the way soon… ask me what I was going to do with it. Seriously, man… stop reading my mind!


----------



## foosman

Where did you get that day glow heat gun? Must have been some wierdo.


----------



## doitor

stinky06 said:


> At least your toe-nails are trimmed!!!:laugh:
> 
> nice job doc!


LOL.



captainobvious said:


> Looks great Jorge. Are you planning on dropping the slash's in favor of the HD's ? If so, which amps will be powering which drivers?
> 
> Keep up the good work bud


I would LOVE to get the HD's in there.
Scott heard the car at the Tyler show and strongly advised me not to change anything until after USACi World Finals in October.
So I'll follow his advise.
I still plan on using the HD's and the plan would be to use one 600/4 for each side of the car (1 channel for the tweeter, one for the midrange and bridge the other two for the midbass) and add a 750/1 for one or maybe two subs.



bikinpunk said:


> DUDE! ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME!?
> 
> You know how we joke about we must be separated at birth?... yep… I’ve got deadener and 14g wire on the way soon… ask me what I was going to do with it. Seriously, man… stop reading my mind!


LOL.
Now you are going to be the copycat since I posted first. LOL.
I totally agree with the "separated at birth thing", but like it's obvious I'm Arnold and you are Danny.
In other words, I got the good speakers.



foosman said:


> Where did you get that day glow heat gun? Must have been some wierdo.


Yes. He's a bit weirdo but a great friend.

J.


----------



## syd-monster

Good work on the roof Jorge! I did this now (before I have even installed a single wire) in my car and the change always amazes me, specially when it rains.
This is the my 3rd personal car that I have treated the roof, now im convinced. Just wish I didn't have a sunroof.
Good work with your machine!, still loving those A pillars.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> I totally agree with the "separated at birth thing", but like it's obvious I'm Arnold and you are Danny.
> In other words, I got the good speakers.
> 
> J.


dude, whatever. your more like Danny with those hairy arms! lol.


----------



## stuckinok

doitor said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to get the HD's in there.
> Scott heard the car at the Tyler show and strongly advised me not to change anything until after USACi World Finals in October.
> So I'll follow his advise.
> I still plan on using the HD's and the plan would be to use one 600/4 for each side of the car (1 channel for the tweeter, one for the midrange and bridge the other two for the midbass) and add a 750/1 for one or maybe two subs.
> 
> 
> J.


I agree with not changing anything for a while. I sat in your Mazda at the DFW meet and was blown away! I really dont know why some people down HAT speakers because your set-up was freaking awesome. Your A-pillar set-up was inspiring.


----------



## ErinH

doitor said:


> I still plan on using the HD's and the plan would be to use one 600/4 for each side of the car (1 channel for the tweeter, one for the midrange and bridge the other two for the midbass) and add a 750/1 for one or maybe two subs.
> 
> J.


ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME!!!!????


----------



## doitor

syd-monster said:


> Good work on the roof Jorge! I did this now (before I have even installed a single wire) in my car and the change always amazes me, specially when it rains.
> This is the my 3rd personal car that I have treated the roof, now im convinced. Just wish I didn't have a sunroof.
> Good work with your machine!, still loving those A pillars.


I was afraid of taking the headliner out, but it was a lot easier than expected.
That's why I hadn't done it before.



bikinpunk said:


> dude, whatever. your more like Danny with those hairy arms! lol.


And my hair is falling and I'm fatter, but that's not the point.
Wait, what was the point again?



stuckinok said:


> I agree with not changing anything for a while. I sat in your Mazda at the DFW meet and was blown away! I really dont know why some people down HAT speakers because your set-up was freaking awesome. Your A-pillar set-up was inspiring.


Thanks.
Glad you liked the 7.



bikinpunk said:


> ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME!!!!????



Come on, you knew it and YOU are copying me, AGAIN.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

Got the right side wiring done last night.
Like I posted in a previous post, each label is 12" apart, so I used white zip ties close to each label and in between labels to hold the wiring every 6" or less to meet competition rules.
Every wire that has music in the install will have white everything (techflex, heatshrink, zip ties).


















































































Jorge.


----------



## ErinH

nice, my man. looking really nice.


----------



## Fran82

doitor said:


> What do you get when you mix a speaker wire, techflex, heatshirnk and a guy with OCD?
> 
> To ID each cable, I wrote RH (Right High), RM (Right Mid), RL (Right Low), LH(Left High), LM (Left Mid), LL (Left Low).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's it for now.
> Still lot's to do.
> 
> Jorge.


If you were really OCD you would buy a label maker.  JK
Your hand writing's not bad though. Mine's horrible.
Awesome work again Jorge.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> nice, my man. looking really nice.


Thanks you copycat.



Fran82 said:


> If you were really OCD you would buy a label maker.  JK
> Your hand writing's not bad though. Mine's horrible.
> Awesome work again Jorge.


LOL.
I do have one, but no labels. 
If I used it, I would need to also use another label of clear heatshrink to cover it and I have to draw the line somewhere. LOL.

J.


----------



## doitor

The wifey was a bit tired that I left her with no car the entire week so she put her foot down and I HAD to get my car working last night or I would be walking to work. :shock: 
So did the passenger side wiring and got the headliner back in.
Pics:














































Notice in the last pic that I soldered some quick disconnect terminals at the end of the speaker wires.
Still lot's to do.
Work will continue tonight.

J.


----------



## ErinH

Jorge, I waited too long. Now they're all gone! 


Oh... back to your thread...
what size wire are you running? I ran only 2 runs of speaker wire up my pillars and had a hard time getting the pillars back in because there's a metal bar on each side of the pillars that consumes space as well. 

Are you going to run your RCAs up top, too? If I can get it all to fit, I will. I'm actually thinking at the least, I should run the RCAs up top, but I actually wonder if the airbags have any electronics that could mess with the signal.


----------



## Genxx

Jorge-Looking great. Really like the attention to detail in the wiring.

Watch out USACi Finals here comes Jorge and the amazing 7th wonder of the world the CX-7.

I just need another 1hr or seat time at finals to get me through until I will see next time. Your vehicle is like a drug.

My wife has been looking at new SUVs lately and she likes your CX-7. I told her go ahead. She said then you can make it like Jorge's and I will destroy you at every show. I think I will just give her a 2-way passive set-up off the HU, that should fix it.


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Oh... back to your thread...
> what size wire are you running? I ran only 2 runs of speaker wire up my pillars and had a hard time getting the pillars back in because there's a metal bar on each side of the pillars that consumes space as well.
> 
> Are you going to run your RCAs up top, too? If I can get it all to fit, I will. I'm actually thinking at the least, I should run the RCAs up top, but I actually wonder if the airbags have any electronics that could mess with the signal.


It's 14 awg speaker wire.
No, I'm not running the RCA's up top.
I have 12v and remote on the drivers side, a single RCA on the passenger side and the speaker cables up top.
I don't want any more cables on the middle of the car that can be a PITA to troubleshoot.

J.


----------



## ErinH

I understand.

Thanks for the reply, bud.


----------



## doitor

Genxx said:


> Jorge-Looking great. Really like the attention to detail in the wiring.


Thanks, Brian.



Genxx said:


> Watch out USACi Finals here comes Jorge and the amazing 7th wonder of the world the CX-7.


LOL. 
That's a good one.
A bit over the top, but a good one. LOL.



Genxx said:


> I just need another 1hr or seat time at finals to get me through until I will see next time. Your vehicle is like a drug.


Take all the time you want.
That's why I'm building it for.



Genxx said:


> My wife has been looking at new SUVs lately and she likes your CX-7. I told her go ahead. She said then you can make it like Jorge's and I will destroy you at every show. I think I will just give her a 2-way passive set-up off the HU, that should fix it.
> 
> Thanks, Brian.


 Tell her I'm not selling mine. 
It's actually a really nice car with plenty of car audio potential and VERY easy to take apart.

J.


----------



## azngotskills

Damn good work as always, Jorge....a little OCD but thats what makes it so nice


----------



## doitor

Last nights updated.
Goal was to redo and reroute the RCA that goes from the HU to the processor.
Old on the left, new on the right:




























I found a great place to route them on the vertical wall of the passenger side frame rail, but the adhesive squares where to big to fit so I cut them up a little and prepared them with white zip ties.
Remember that every wire that will carry music, will be all white with white everything.



















I put the little squares between 5-6 inches aparts.










And routed the RCA's.
The one on top is the right RCA and the one on the bottom is the left one.
They keep that position the entire route.
Notice how the lenght of the wire is exact. No bundles or hidden mess.




























It's covered with Luxury Liner Pro.










J.


----------



## AdamTaylor

awesome work


----------



## doitor

Minor but pretty cool mod I did yesterday.
I put a switch in the center armrest that can be locked with a key.
I just extended the 12v accesory wire of the HU's harness to it.
That will work as a "valet" switch or in those rare cases when my wife uses the car. LOL.
Covered everything with orange techflex, zip ties and heatshrink and held to the console every 5" or less.
Also check how there's a quick disconect at the end for when I need to take the console out.

Before:










After:










It gets partially covered with a removable coin tray:










Wiring under the console:



















J.


----------



## ErinH

what's the switch for, exactly?


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> what's the switch for, exactly?


If it's switched to "off" the HU wont turn on, so the entire system wont turn on.
If switched to "on" the HU will turn on, so the entire system will turn on.
It's for security for when I don't want someone else to play with the system.
I put it in there because the console can be locked.

J.


----------



## ErinH

Understood. I just pull my radio fuse off the car's panel. Your idea is better.


----------



## slvrtsunami

doitor said:


> If it's switched to "off" the HU wont turn on, so the entire system wont turn on.
> If switched to "on" the HU will turn on, so the entire system will turn on.
> It's for security for when I don't want someone else to play with the system.
> I put it in there because the console can be locked.
> 
> J.


 
Oh yes, the infamous Valet switch. Some old school ideas never die. If I am correct, at some point in time way long ago, that might have been considered creativity points!!


----------



## doitor

bikinpunk said:


> Understood. I just pull my radio fuse off the car's panel. Your idea is better.


Well, now that you mention it, I can do that too.










But I haven't "properly" terminated that part yet.
It's still on "test" mode.



slvrtsunami said:


> Oh yes, the infamous Valet switch. Some old school ideas never die. If I am correct, at some point in time way long ago, that might have been considered creativity points!!


I think you can still pull that one off.
I did it for security reasons.
It's something I might not even put on the install book.

J.


----------



## foosman

How come you said on another forum the switch was to keep undesirable like me from listening to your car anytime you are out of it, and won't fess up here?? Ha-Ha


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> How come you said on another forum the switch was to keep undesirable like me from listening to your car anytime you are out of it, and won't fess up here?? Ha-Ha


Well, that was the plan but now you know where the "Anti-Foos" switch is.

J.


----------



## HondAudio

Excellent. I imagine you're using orange TechFlex to indicate "never, ever cut this wire"?


----------



## captainobvious

HondAudio said:


> Excellent. I imagine you're using orange TechFlex to indicate "never, ever cut this wire"?



Okay...now cut the orange wire.





But before you do that...


----------



## doitor

Little teaser.
This is where the L8's usually play:










This is going to be the new home soon:










I'm waiting on some supplies and some balls to do it. 

J.


----------



## BigRed

Like i said......real men use airsaws!!  looking forward to the build on these


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> Like i said......real men use airsaws!!  looking forward to the build on these


Airsaws are for pussies.
Real men use chainsaws. 
Not that I'm a real man or anything.
LOL.

J.


----------



## slvrtsunami

NOW this is getting good!! I can just hear the chants from the other members......
"do it, do it, do it". Yes I can see it now, broken airsaw bits everywhere. At least your a doctor and can treat injuries yourself.


----------



## ErinH

this guy ain't playin!


----------



## AdamTaylor

do it, do it, do it



i want to do the same to my 350z


----------



## TaylorMade32

nice install!!!


----------



## HondAudio

8s in the kicks, 12s on the floor pan!


----------



## doitor

Last night my wife knocked some common sense into me with a frying pan. LOL.
L8's in the kicks is a no go.
I'll do the L6's in there vented into the frame rails and compare with the L8's in the door.
The best will stay.

J.


----------



## DanMan

I'll bet that once you get the L6's into the kicks your views on door speakers will be forever changed.

You'll also be that much more tempted to finagle those L8's in there.

Keep up the good work. You are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Fran82

Wait a minute. So she's okay with you cutting holes in the floor for 6s, but not for 8s? What's the difference? You're still cutting holes.


----------



## doitor

DanMan said:


> I'll bet that once you get the L6's into the kicks your views on door speakers will be forever changed.
> You'll also be that much more tempted to finagle those L8's in there.
> Keep up the good work. You are an inspiration to us all!


 Oh, I'm really tempted already, but it's just not practical to punch holes in my car.
Thanks.



Fran82 said:


> Wait a minute. So she's okay with you cutting holes in the floor for 6s, but not for 8s? What's the difference? You're still cutting holes.


I'm not cutting any holes in the floor.
I'll just make an mdf baffle to make an "enclosure" that will vent into the frame rails thru the hole where I had the L4's.
Check this pic out. The hole is behind the speaker and it's a bit over 4" in diameter:










According to my calculations, each frame rail has about 30 lts of air, and they also vent to the outside at some points.
The Legatias are made to work in an IB configuration, and following the rule of IB= Vas*3, we get:

L8's Vas: 28 lts. 28x3= 84 lts.
L6's Vas: 13 lts. 13x3= 39 lts.

So the L6's would find a much better home in there.
The L8's would choke to death unless I vent them to the outside.

J.


----------



## foosman

:laugh: Slacker, always taking the easy way out. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

hey, so your wife liked the same idea I had?! suh-weet!


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> :laugh: Slacker, always taking the easy way out. :laugh:


Yep, that's me.



bikinpunk said:


> hey, so your wife liked the same idea I had?! suh-weet!


You also thought about hitting me with a frying pan?

J.


----------



## syd-monster

DOOeth! I saw on B's forum and thought the L8's were going in, now i see the story here has changed and a frying pan has gotten in the way.

IB L8's for the win! gobnamit!


----------



## benny z

so are you ditching the 3-way setup in favor of 2-way? sorry, maybe i haven't read back far enough...

thanks!
- ben

ps - still loving your "doitor's demo" collections!


----------



## quality_sound

No, he's keeping the L1 pros and L3s (up to Pros when available) on the dash with the L8 in the kicks instead of the doors.


----------



## benny z

hmmm...last i knew he had swapped the 3s for 4s. shows how much i keep up! 

but wait - l3 pro, what?! details!!!!


----------



## n_olympios

No need to check your bank account balance just yet chap, it'll take a while.


----------



## benny z

tru, but i am about to embark on a pair of new pillars for my 3s to tweek the aiming. should i hold off? will the pros be the same fitment?


----------



## doitor

benny z said:


> so are you ditching the 3-way setup in favor of 2-way? sorry, maybe i haven't read back far enough...
> 
> thanks!
> - ben
> 
> ps - still loving your "doitor's demo" collections!


L1v2's and L3's in the pillar pods.
L8's in the door right now but will experiment with kicks.
Still 3 way up front.
The L3 Pros are in development and that's why I put L3's up there, but there's still no release date and it might take a while.
They will be a straight drop in replacement for the L3.

J.


----------



## captainobvious

Depending on how much those frame rails are venting to the outside world, you might still be ok with the 8's. I'd baffle up both and test it out man. If the 8's see enough air youll be happy as a pig in ....


----------



## benny z

i can't say for certain, as i've never tried it, but i'd be inclined to think i'd prefer 8s in the doors over 6s in the kicks any day of the week.

those 8s are the best midbasses you can buy. even if i am biased. 

the midbasses can't be playing up much past 150hz, right?


----------



## doitor

captainobvious said:


> Depending on how much those frame rails are venting to the outside world, you might still be ok with the 8's. I'd baffle up both and test it out man. If the 8's see enough air youll be happy as a pig in ....


You are right.
I'll make some temporary kicks and experiment with both drivers.



benny z said:


> i can't say for certain, as i've never tried it, but i'd be inclined to think i'd prefer 8s in the doors over 6s in the kicks any day of the week.
> those 8s are the best midbasses you can buy. even if i am biased.
> the midbasses can't be playing up much past 150hz, right?


It's actually 8.5" vs 7.1". LOL.
On the door vs kick thing there are several other things to consider like, eliminating the tactile sensation, much sturdier (sp.) "baffle", more on axis, no rattles, etc.
My midbass are playing up to around 180 hz.

J.


----------



## benny z

doitor said:


> eliminating the tactile sensation...
> 
> J.


i understand what you're saying, doc...really, i do... 

...but isn't that tactile sensation a love/hate thing? :blush:

it's akin to :rifle: in the legs! :laugh:


----------



## doitor

benny z said:


> ...but isn't that tactile sensation a love/hate thing? :blush:
> 
> it's akin to :rifle: in the legs! :laugh:


If done right, you might feel the air moving but not the floor vibrating.

J.


----------



## AdamTaylor

Do it already 

mainly so i can show the old lady..... that way she wont kill me when she hears an air saw


----------



## doitor

AdamTaylor said:


> Do it already
> 
> mainly so i can show the old lady..... that way she wont kill me when she hears an air saw


Didn't you read the flying cooking pan thread?
Man, those things are heavy and it really hurts when you get hit in the head.

J.


----------



## BigRed

I think hes scared because he almost cut his thumb off in high school shop class with a bandsaw  oh wait, that was me.....DO IT!!!


----------



## jaguardoc504

Like the work..... Amazing wiring Job. Wish i had the patience


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> I think hes scared because he almost cut his thumb off in high school shop class with a bandsaw  oh wait, that was me.....DO IT!!!


Bro, I'm not affraid of limb cutting, life threatening power tools.
I'm affraid of my wife.

J.


----------



## doitor

jaguardoc504 said:


> Like the work..... Amazing wiring Job. Wish i had the patience


Thanks.

J.


----------



## drtool

doitor said:


> Didn't you read the flying cooking pan thread?
> Man, those things are heavy and it really hurts when you get hit in the head.
> 
> J.


 Ah that pain is temporary....prefect SQ is forever. Just tell her she won a cruise for a week, when she comes back she will never know what happened.


----------



## doitor

drtool said:


> Just tell her she won a cruise for a week, when she comes back she will never know what happened.


Jonny over at BHI's forum just posted to take my wife into a shopping trip to Dallas and get a bunch of guys to help me with the kicks.
I don't know which option would be more expensive.
My wife unsupervised with a credit card is just as scary as the flying frying pans.

J.


----------



## ///Audience

BigRed said:


> I think hes scared because he almost cut his thumb off in high school shop class with a bandsaw !


its ok.. hes a doctor.

Jorge, you need to call up Dr. Pepper and have them do one of those "im a doctor" comercials on you!


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> its ok.. hes a doctor.
> 
> Jorge, you need to call up Dr. Pepper and have them do one of those "im a doctor" comercials on you!


I havent seen those.
By the way BassBaller5, I knew you where young, but 1 year old is just not right.

J.


----------



## Niebur3

Hey, I don't know if you remember me from Tulsa last year (white firebird) but great build and I'm excited to hear it again with the changes made.

When are you going to post the HU write up? I am impatiently waiting to read it!!!


----------



## doitor

Niebur3 said:


> Hey, I don't know if you remember me from Tulsa last year (white firebird) but great build and I'm excited to hear it again with the changes made.
> 
> When are you going to post the HU write up? I am impatiently waiting to read it!!!


 Of course I remember you, your dad and you McFirebird.
Are you going to USACi Finals this year?
If all goes well, I should be there.
About the HU review, it's on indefinite hold. Been doing some typing, but I have a lot of things going on right now. So no official date.

J.


----------



## Niebur3

doitor said:


> Of course I remember you, your dad and you McFirebird.
> Are you going to USACi Finals this year?
> If all goes well, I should be there.
> About the HU review, it's on indefinite hold. Been doing some typing, but I have a lot of things going on right now. So no official date.
> 
> J.


Yep...that is me. I made some changes also and trying to decide if I want to attend finals or not....pretty long way to drive. I got rid of the MX4000 in favor of a P9 combo (hence the interest in your review) and changes the entire front stage...lots of work. I should have taked pics, but was way to busy working on it. I now have MD130 tweets and Esotar 430 mids along with MD180 in the doors. Sounds Waaaaaaaaaaay better!!! Almost a flat eq curve without any eq help.


----------



## doitor

Niebur3 said:


> Yep...that is me. I made some changes also and trying to decide if I want to attend finals or not....pretty long way to drive. I got rid of the MX4000 in favor of a P9 combo (hence the interest in your review) and changes the entire front stage...lots of work. I should have taked pics, but was way to busy working on it. I now have MD130 tweets and Esotar 430 mids along with MD180 in the doors. Sounds Waaaaaaaaaaay better!!! Almost a flat eq curve without any eq help.


So it's no longer a McFirebird?
And you are cheating now?
You had no processing at Tulsa.
Man you have changed a lot. LOL. j/k.
The P9 is a sweet setup. It's definitely on the Top 3 of the test.
The "purists" will tell you that the MX4000 sounds better, but if you take into account the processing power you get with the P9 it evens out.
If you have send me some pics of your new install. 
Pm me if you like.

J.


----------



## Niebur3

doitor said:


> So it's no longer a McFirebird?
> And you are cheating now?
> You had no processing at Tulsa.
> Man you have changed a lot. LOL. j/k.
> The P9 is a sweet setup. It's definitely on the Top 3 of the test.
> The "purists" will tell you that the MX4000 sounds better, but if you take into account the processing power you get with the P9 it evens out.
> If you have send me some pics of your new install.
> Pm me if you like.
> 
> J.


No, not cheating...still not using any eq! The p9 gives me many more options with setting the crossover points and slopes....I can even overlap and underlap...its a beautiful thing. Still running Mac amps . I am using no time alignment and no eqing...no point when the rta is flat and everything else is doing what it is supposed to. It took me about 2 weeks to set crossover points and slopes and phasing to tune it just right . Its amazing with lots of time spent on just that, how good you can make it. I'll take some pics and send them to you.


----------



## ///Audience

doitor said:


> I havent seen those.
> By the way BassBaller5, I knew you where young, but 1 year old is just not right.
> 
> J.


i cant figure out how to embed YT videos on this site...

YouTube - Dr Dre - Dr Pepper Advert

And damn i wish i could have made it to the Tyler show. It was right when i was trying to move from College Station back to Tyler and was a pretty hellish time.

I went and talked with Monty up at Performance Audio about the show turnout and he says your car was pretty amazing. Comming from him, that really says something but if it sounds better than when i heard it last time in college station (which im sure it does) its pretty damn impressive.


----------



## 06Titan

Just read through the read and nice build man. You do really clean work.


----------



## kelrog

beautifull work, makes me want to hack open my wifes CX-9 GT. its white too.


----------



## doitor

BassBaller5 said:


> I went and talked with Monty up at Performance Audio about the show turnout and he says your car was pretty amazing. Comming from him, that really says something but if it sounds better than when i heard it last time in college station (which im sure it does) its pretty damn impressive.


 That college station show was in Dec '07. The car has evolved sooooo much since then it's not even fair to compare.



06Titan said:


> Just read through the read and nice build man. You do really clean work.


Thanks



kelrog said:


> beautifull work, makes me want to hack open my wifes CX-9 GT. its white too.


Do it, do it.
Actually the CX-7 is a lot better platform for car audio.

J.


----------



## n_olympios

doitor said:


> Actually the CX-7 is a lot better platform for car audio.
> 
> J.


Show off.


----------



## doitor

n_olympios said:


> Show off.


Waaaaaay better than a Seat Leon.
Yes, even better than a White FR model.

J.


----------



## BigRed

any wife that is willing to let her husband purchase 40k worth of head units, processors, subs, etc in a 12 month period......SHOULD allow him to cut some frickin holes in his car


----------



## BamaJohn

Very nice work.


----------



## n_olympios

doitor said:


> Waaaaaay better than a Seat Leon.
> Yes, even better than a White FR model.
> 
> J.


You ain't seen the last of me (or my cars) yet. 

In fact you ain't seen the first of me either.


----------



## doitor

n_olympios said:


> You ain't seen the last of me (or my cars) yet.
> 
> In fact you ain't seen the first of me either.


Well, I've tryed.
But you only post teaset pics.
GET TO WORK.

J.


----------



## n_olympios

doitor said:


> you only post teaser pics.


That's all there is, so far.


----------



## doitor

n_olympios said:


> That's all there is, so far.


 Well, at least you dont blame your lack of progress to a guy from Mexico to send you some parts that he's still waiting to receive from pacparts.
That's still not a good excuse.

J.


----------



## n_olympios

You're right. In reality, what is indeed belating my install is my best friend's CX-7 that's been in my installer's shop for months now, as he can't find time to finish it and start with my own cars. 

Still not a good excuse, eh? :blush:

Edit: besides, I could never blame a RAWKSTARR .


----------



## phantomtides

doitor said:


> Last nights updated.
> Goal was to redo and reroute the RCA that goes from the HU to the processor.
> I found a great place to route them on the vertical wall of the passenger side frame rail, but the adhesive squares where to big to fit so I cut them up a little and prepared them with white zip ties.


I am SOOOOOO disappointed! I cannot believe you're using BLACK adhesive squares with WHITE cable ties! Time to re-do it all... chop-chop...


----------



## Andy Jones

cut the floor and do the L8's. Not even a close call. Just do it when the wife is out one day. Finish it up before she gets back. She'll never know once the baffle and speaker are in.

I doubt you end up very happy going through that frame rail. I tried that in my truck. The metal up high (higher than I could reach to deaden) was vibrating badly with midbass and killing my output. I ended up going back through the floor in my truck also. Much much better. 

Be a good husband and lie to your wife.


----------



## doitor

Andy Jones said:


> cut the floor and do the L8's.
> Be a good husband and lie to your wife.


You are a bad influence, Mr. Jones.

J.


----------



## BigRed

I'm with Andy, just do it. When my wife asks me why I have a big sawzall in my hand going into the truck, I just let her know I'm making it sound better  I follow that with a little "you know, to improve the staging and imaging" and she gives me that look....you know the look, like she could care less


----------



## slvrtsunami

doitor said:


> You are a bad influence, Mr. Jones.
> 
> J.


 
But Honey! I SWEAR, they were always there!! you just dont remember them!















That worked for about a minute and a half for me!


----------



## AdamTaylor

BigRed said:


> I'm with Andy, just do it. When my wife asks me why I have a big sawzall in my hand going into the truck, I just let her know I'm making it sound better  I follow that with a little "you know, to improve the staging and imaging" and she gives me that look....you know the look, like she could care less


bahahahah!!! brilliant


thanks for the ultimate setup


----------



## DAT

nice work...


----------



## pankrok

n_olympios said:


> You're right. In reality, what is indeed belating my install is my best friend's CX-7 that's been in my installer's shop for months now, as he can't find time to finish it and start with my own cars.
> 
> Still not a good excuse, eh? :blush:
> 
> Edit: besides, I could never blame a RAWKSTARR .


Thats me he is talking about.
well good news. 
major job that required car to stay in the workshop FINISHED
remaining details that can do on my own.

no more excuses! (well in fact there my be some!)

Jorge I was watching your progress long time ago and find it amazing!
It was only now that I had time to register in order to express my congratulations!
promise to get back with teasing pics!


----------

